#juju-gui 2013-05-20
<rick_h_> teknico: ping, see the bug about the broken commit. Looks like I have a @class w/o a class name
<rick_h_> teknico: in app/widgets/filter.js 
<rick_h_> teknico: I'm off at the dealership and off today, but can you see if changing that to @class Filter fixes the doc build?
<gary_poster> Thanks rick_h_.  I'll make sure he sees that.  On another note, I'd really like to have your charm browser default branch changed to work with a feature flag, and merged.  That will block us soon, otherwise.  I might ask someone on the GUI team to do that, unless you guide me differently
<gary_poster> Does that sound ok to you?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I'm back Wed and I can look at it then. If you need it before then feel free to run with it. 
<gary_poster> cool thanks rick_h_ .  I hope you are enjoying some time off. :-)
<rick_h_> nice zoo trip yesterday for sure
<rick_h_> cool to connect grandpa and grandson and watch them go nuts 
<gary_poster> :-) cool
 * bac reboots
<bac> benji: i got an email from linkedin today that said in effect "we see you don't read our weekly emails so we're not going to send them any more to clutter your inbox."  brilliant.
<benji> bac: are you proposing we implement the same for launchpad? :)
<bac> benji: i'm sure william and steven will get right on that
<gary_poster> he said "we" :-)
<hatch> morning
<gary_poster> morning
<gary_poster> teknico, you around?
<teknico> gary_poster: yep, hi
<gary_poster> hey teknico.  did you see Rick's message to you earlier?
<teknico> gary_poster: oh, I did not, thanks.
<gary_poster> both irc and code review
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> welcome
<teknico> gary_poster: I changed IRC program and apparently I did not set up alarms correctly
<gary_poster> :-)
<teknico> gary_poster: I was going through exactly that file :-)
<gary_poster> cool :-)
<gary_poster> teknico, what IRC program?  xchat does not make me as happy as I would like
<teknico> rick_h_: it does fix things! thanks
<teknico> gary_poster: pidgin
<teknico> gary_poster: when I was on KDE I used kopete for chat and quassel for IRC
<teknico> gary_poster: now I went back to pidgin (that I had used before), and its IRC support is not bad at all, one program for both things :-)
<gary_poster> teknico, ah right, I remember pidgin.  maybe I'll give that another whirl.  thanks!
<teknico> gary_poster: once I have the highlight working, it'll be even better ;-)
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> heh I forgot about pidgin as well
<teknico> pity that bzr does not support updating single files or directories, only whole branches, bisection would be easier
<hatch> really?
<teknico> hatch: that's what it said when I tried :-)
<hatch_> :/ today is looking like i'll be one of those 'bad internet days'
<benji> same here, except my internet is fine, my stupid laptop just can't stay connected
<bac> eek, our sandbox and tests reference 'landscape.com', which is a real web site.
<bac> hi luca.  i'd like to chat when you have a few minutes
<teknico> ok, smaller MP like, *ever*, what do I win? ;-) https://codereview.appspot.com/9582044/
<bac> teknico: you win two very fast reviews
<luca> bac: Sure, I'm in meetings for the next hour or so. Is there something in particular you wanted to discuss?
<bac> teknico: i once had to make a one character change when being contracted out to IBM once.  i think the turn-around was about a week.
<bac> luca: yeah, visual display for new services that don't yet have their charm loaded and therefore cannot make relations to other services because the endpoints aren't known.
<teknico> bac: that's still less than one day per bit! ;-)
<teknico> uhm, headers in codereview emails contain nothing that identifyes the project they're for
<teknico> have to filter on the body, apparently :-P
<teknico> *identifies
<teknico> and even that's not possible, sigh :-(
<hatch> teknico: the subject line shows the repo to merge into
<hatch> could you use that?
<teknico> hatch: subject is: "Fix crash when making code docs. (issue 9582044)"
<hatch> ohh wrong email :)
<hatch> I just use threading - it works well enough
<teknico> hatch: but then it preempts you from reading messages, and shares email state with your friends ;-)
<hatch> shares email state with friends?
<teknico> hatch: yeah, you know, threading as preemptive, state-sharing concurrency :-)
<hatch> oh man I'm confused
<gary_poster> alejandraobregon, are you or luca going to be at the gui mtg now-ish?
<gary_poster> arosales, guessing you will join soon
 * hatch is guessing this isn't the daily meeting
<arosales> sorry yes coming got tied up in a ir conversation
<gary_poster> no :-)
<luca> gary_poster: Ale is in a meeting which should of wrapped up 5 mins ago, I'll see if she's avail
<gary_poster> thanks luca.
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10; please kanban your kanban
<hatch> "yo I heard you like to kanban, so I put a kanban in your kanban"
<benji> actually, that might be kinda cool: each card is itself a kanban board with subtasks moving through it
<hatch> in 3d!
<hatch> requires oculus rift to use
<Makyo> :|
<hatch> Makyo: lol!!
 * benji registers kanban-xzibit.com
<hatch> haha
<bcsaller> I got to try the oculus at IO, the head tracking was great but the resolution was lower than I expected
<gary_poster> call in 2
<bac> benji: isn't that *exactly* what that "how to find JS memory leaks" page told you not to do?  :)
<hatch> bcsaller: but better than the Virtual Boy I hope ;)
<benji> memory leak fix review: https://codereview.appspot.com/9590043
<hatch> benji: should that not be Y.merge(db.services.visible()) ?
<hatch> curious more than anything
<hatch> then it should clean up automatically no?
<benji> hatch: define "that"
<hatch> instead of creating a new var and then calling reset
<hatch> create a clone of the object
<hatch> or would that not give us the outcome we want
<bcsaller> gary_poster, hatch back in chat now if its still a good time
<gary_poster> ok bcsaller joining thanks
<hatch> sure 1 min
<benji> hatch: nope it wouldn't give us the result we want because toBoundingBoxes uses some of ModelList's functionality to do its work.
 * benji lunches
<gary_poster> oh bcsaller sorry one more thing
<gary_poster> bcsaller, guichat once more?  apologies, but probably quick
<bcsaller> brt
<hatch> benji: ahh ok - just curious really :)
<Makyo> Welp.  Started a load of laundry forgetting that the dryer was dead.  Will duck out to the laundromat with wifi later.
<hatch> Makyo: the other day I suggested to my wife that we get a clothes line...she just glared at me
<hatch> lol
<Makyo> Hah, yeah, if it weren't going to rain later, I'd just set that back up.
<benji> thanks for the reviews, hatch and Makyo
<hatch> no problem - glad it was an easy fix :)
<Makyo> Alright, running to the laundromat.  Should only be a few.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: just hopping in and don't have my 2fa with me to do it proper, but your bug #1182163 looks like #1175019 which had a fix that corrected some css stuff. Can you make sure all cache/appcache/etc is clear and verify/re-open up the previous bug if you get a sec?
<_mup_> Bug #1182163: charmbrowser can add unwanted space at the top of the screen <charmbrowser> <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182163>
<_mup_> Bug #1175019: staging has issue with black bar at top of fullscreen charm details <charmbrowser> <juju-gui:Fix Committed by huwshimi> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1175019>
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ack, will do
<gary_poster> thanks
<hatch> hi rick_h_ cool picks on G+
<hatch> speaking of G+ it just suggested a group that I'm definitely interested in but have never indicated that interest on G+
<hatch> creepy....or cool? :)
<sinzui> I'm hating life at the moment. I see a dark-grey in the canvas/browser space when I run 'make devel'
<hatch> hmm....any errors in the console or terminal?
<sinzui> nothing that leaps to mind as the issue. This is the only error
<sinzui> Cannot read property 'dndexport' of undefined 
<hatch> ohh that
<hatch> delete your trunk folder
<hatch> re-checkout
<sinzui> ouch
<sinzui> can I make clean?
<hatch> you can try - along with refreshing a bunch
<hatch> but I had to make a full new checkout
<sinzui> well, I will try then get brutal as needed
<hatch> bcsaller: you probably saw the web components talk hey?
<sinzui> thank you hatch. I did have to do a fresh checkout/tree
<hatch> no problem :) I am going to blame bzr for that one - for some reason it woudln't merge the remote trunk changes in to the local trunk
<hatch> I really have no idea why
<benji> I'm doing QA for a release and I noticed this error: "Port error: Could not establish connection. Receiving end does not exist."
<benji> jujugui: is that ^^^ something that other people have seen?  Any ideas as to the cause?
<hatch> hmm I've never seen that one before
<bac> benji: i've never seen it either
<gary_poster> benji me either.  look at config and seeif it is pointing to staging.jujucharms.com
<gary_poster> if so, change to manage
 * benji looks
<gary_poster> .jujucharms.com
<gary_poster> is my suggestion
<benji> gary_poster: yep it was (which is the default), I'll retry and see if the error goes away
<gary_poster> cool benji.  I think we ought to switch default to manage
<benji> gary_poster: same error
<gary_poster> benji, oh well :-) sorry
<bcsaller> hatch: missed you question before, yes I saw more than one related to it
<hatch> there is a lot of hype in the internets about it - I'm a little worried that they will become the new 'copy paste coding'
<hatch> thoughts?
<bcsaller> hatch: It could be fine, but I suspect for many initial cases its a move away from the 'structured data + styling' that we worked hard to get towards. One of the examples was TodoApp in a component tag which is clearly very wrong, but people that haven't though about it might see little wrong with that 
<hatch> yeah I saw that and I was screaming noooooo in my head haha
<bcsaller> but many of the polyfills are really nice out of polymer, uniform access to mutation observers and pointer events and so on
<hatch> yeah I actually have the polymer page open to read when I have some time :)
<Makyo> \o/
<gary_poster> :-) yay Makyo 
<hatch> are we cheering about getting to the laundomat?
<gary_poster> getting back on freenode, despite the laundromat and TMobile
<hatch> ohhh
<hatch> does TMobile suck? I like their motorbike commercials
<hatch> benji: out of curiosity do you have Chrome installed? and could you see what error you get in Chrome?
<hatch> I think I know the bug you are seeing
<benji> hatch: I was using Chromium
<hatch> yeah, do you have Chrome?
<hatch> Chromium and Chrome are actually pretty different on a lot of odd instances :)
<benji> hatch: nope
<benji> I filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1182215
<_mup_> Bug #1182215: Port error: Could not establish connection. Receiving end does not exist.  <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182215>
<hatch> alright I'll grab my laptop and see what error I get in chromium
<hatch> I am pretty sure it's a known issue caused by the ws not being open when we try to request it the first time
<hatch> at least though the chromium browser gives an error that makes sense vs the one chrome gives hah
<hatch> which of course I can't reproduce now
<benji> gary_poster: this release will be the first after we applied the AGPL.  Is that OK?
<gary_poster> benji, sounds fine to me, but since you are asking, I probably am not thinking of something. :-)  what am I forgetting?
<benji> gary_poster: heh, I wasn't sure if we had 100% approval yet.  I don't /think/ it would be bad to release and change our minds later, as Canonical has contributed 100% of the code thus far, and could change the license if need be.
<gary_poster> benji, ah ok.  yeah, AGPL is the pre-approved default.  you have to get permission for anything else, at least as a simplistic summary.  so, thanks for asking, but yeah, I think we are OK to go ahead with AGPL
<benji> cool
<benji> I just noticed while writing up the change list (which is huge, by the way; by far the largest of any release yet)
<hatch> benji: just fyi - I wasn't able to reproduce your error on chromium
<hatch> on trunk
<hatch> using rapi
<benji> hatch: thanks for looking.  hmm, that makes me wonder if the error is actually coming from a browser extension; I'll note that in the bug and try it out after I get the release out
<gary_poster> bac, if you are around, I never checked with you--did my reply to fwereade makes sense to you?
<bac> gary_poster: yes.  i wasn't thinking clearly at 6am on a saturday
<gary_poster> bac, can't imagine why :-)
<gary_poster> surprised you were at a computer!
<bac> no, i left IRC up and it started beeping at me
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> curse of leaving the laptop in bedroom
<gary_poster> yeah, mine is on other side of house; if I forget to turn the volume down it can still get me though
<hatch> gary_poster: not sure if you're still around - but did UX give any idea as to when they would have the new inspector designs? or something resembling one?
<gary_poster> no hatch, though they know we need it soon.  For now dupe what we have.  That's easy, yeah?
<hatch> oh yeah definitely
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<hatch> gary_poster: another yui contributor and I are going to write a cli tool to search the yui api this week
<gary_poster> cool, hatch!
<hatch> should bigtime speed up development time when needing to reference the api
<gary_poster> very nice
<hatch> I'm getting some very odd rendering issues with this new panel stuff
<hatch> I am rendering the new widget into #content
<hatch> but it's being positioned by....something ?
<hatch> position: absolute;
<hatch> left: 1494px;
<hatch> top: -87px;
<hatch> I set the position absolute but the others?
<hatch> anyone have any ideas?
<hatch> nm found it
<hatch> just me being an idiot
<hatch> bcsaller: great doc!
<bcsaller> hatch: ha thanks. I owe gary for giving it a touch up prior to publishing 
#juju-gui 2013-05-21
<gary_poster> hey benji.  I just landed a branch that fixes an annoying behavior in the service page.  It might be worth getting into a release soon, but if you are too far along to want to do that I completely understand.  Maybe I'd make a 0.x.1 later
<benji> gary_poster: I don't mind.  It will mean redoing some pre-release QA, but that's fine with me if it saves time in the long-run.
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<benji> I will need coffee though, so there's that. ;)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> hey luca & alejandraobregon .  we can have a half hour meeting today ay 1400 UTC, according to our schedules.  do you want me to make one to discuss the outline plan, or have it another day?
<gary_poster> hey teknico.  do you have a few minutes for a call?
<teknico> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> thanks teknico.  guichat?
<teknico> yep
<gary_poster> cool, see you there
<luca> gary_poster: Heya, we are available now or in 20 mins like you said :)
<benji> what's with all the services jiggling when the page initially loads?
<Makyo> benji, svg transitions.  They were off for a while.
<benji> I can see why.
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> luca, cool :-) now is good.  guichat?
<teknico> Makyo: how about linking your card in review with Rietveld, or LP, or something? :-)
<Makyo> teknico, oops, sorry.
<teknico> Makyo: thanks :-)
<Makyo> teknico, linked.
 * gary_poster fixes uistage conflicts
<gary_poster> (that he is responsible for)
<hatch> morning
<teknico> Makyo: and tagged
<gary_poster> morning
<gary_poster> fixed
<benji> we still seem to be having some caching issues, Firefox just used the prod config after I switched to the devel config and only clearing the cache would get it to stop
<hatch> wow unity3d mobile is now free
<hatch> tha'ts huge!
<benji> "The package system is broken"... that's what you want to hear from your OS
<hatch> at least it's a real error
<hatch> would be nice if it gave you a way to resolve it though :)
<Makyo> There's not  enough coffee in the wooooorld.
<hatch> I feel like that statement is incomplete
<hatch> ...to swim from Miami to Toronto
<hatch> ...to act as a carbon sink once the oceans are full
<Makyo> ...for Matt to function properly.
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> hah
<hatch> options requests to jujucharms.com are failing
<hatch> ok it's back
<BradCrittenden> guihelp: i'm trying to start our charm on ec2 using the sandbox.  when i start it and then juju set sandbox=true i get a config changed error, which i have not yet investigated.  is that not the correct approach?
<Makyo> bac, That sounds correct.  Have a paste of the error?
<gary_poster> sounds like the correct approach.
<frankban> bac: it is also what CI does
<bac> Makyo: i'll get one.  didn't want to dig until confirmed i wasn't doing something stupid.
<bac> gary_poster: did you see my expense report?
<gary_poster> bac no
<gary_poster> bac, "Taxi x 2": what does "x 2" mean in this context?
<bac> hmm
<hatch> oo I found a new memory leak
<hatch> it's pretty trivial
<gary_poster> patch it up! :-) how did you find it?
<hatch> rewriting the charm panel stuff
<bac> gary_poster: it means i had two taxi rides that day and the amount is the total.  one taxi to departing airport and one from
<hatch> none of the events are detached
<bac> gary_poster: you'll find four receipts attached
<benji> gary_poster: I have some post-research, pre-imp discussion topics if you have a moment
<gary_poster> ah, hatch.  the existing panel is a persistent singleton, so prob not too bad in practice
<hatch> oh that's why it's instantiated on load
<hatch> I wasn't sure if that was intentional
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> bac, got it.  approved, thanks
<benji> oh, expenses; I need to do those
<gary_poster> teknico , why did you only request lunch for sunday and saturday in oakland?
<gary_poster> benji, guichat is available.  remind me about statsd also please
<teknico> gary_poster: which other days should I have?
<benji> gary_poster: k
<gary_poster> teknico, I mean what about breakfast and dinner?
<teknico> I had breakfast at the hotel both days
<gary_poster> ok
<teknico> on sunday there was the reception event
<teknico> and on saturday I had dinner on the plane
<gary_poster> ok thanks teknico.  (I think you could have had dinner Sunday too--I did :-) )
<gary_poster> approved
<teknico> gary_poster: oh, too late to add I guess :-)
<teknico> thanks
<hatch> bac: did you add the resizing textarea stuff to the charm configuration view?
<hatch> there is a note that says it can only be done after the container is added to the DOM, but when you're attaching it, it's not in the DOM yet....was this a comment mistake?
<luca> bac: seemed to crashed hangouts! hehe
<luca> bac: can you send me a link to where I should add a note?
<hatch> he left
<hatch> lol
 * benji suspects gary_poster forgot to ask us to update the kanban board.
<gary_poster> :-) sorry, emailing away. thank you
<gary_poster> jujugui please update kanban.  call in 3
<benji> :)
<hatch> got dc
<hatch> reconnecting
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> I get into the hangout but I don't see/hear you
<hatch> could you guys disconnect /reconnect as well?
<hatch> maybe the room is broken
<hatch> :/
 * gary_poster is back
<bcsaller> reconnected
<frankban> gary_poster: what is the min firefox version we support? if not specified, saucelabs seems to use v11.0
<gary_poster> frankban, the version in raring minimally; quantal ideally.  not sure what those are.  if you discover what they are, please document it :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: ok thanks
<teknico> uhm, it seems to be 20.0 since lucid? weird: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox
<teknico> oh, "security", they've been updated
<gary_poster> 21 in raring
<frankban> gary_poster: it seems 16 in quantal base: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/firefox_aurora/quantal/main/base/firefox
<gary_poster> ok thanks frankban 
<gary_poster> trying to set up VOIP.  Ubuntu is not happy with me.  Going to try restarting
<jcsackett> hatch: i've fixed the branch i submitted for review last week, if you've time for another look. https://codereview.appspot.com/9095044
<hatch> bcsaller: gary_poster so the alignment code works now but it's a little off the mark so we should be able to fudge it as it appears to be consistant
<hatch> so widget it is
<gary_poster> cool, hatch!
<hatch> yeah it even takes into consideration the zoom level
<bcsaller> hatch: with pan/zoom translation, really?
<bcsaller> ha
<hatch> trying pan
<hatch> forgot about that
<gary_poster> give the YUI guys a bug freport, hatch :-)
<gary_poster> report
<hatch> yup pan works
<gary_poster> cool!
<bcsaller> yeah, thats good
<hatch> gary_poster: they will only accept with a repro so maybe I'll just fix it and submit a PR instead
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> sounds good hatch :-)
<bcsaller> thanks for checking that 
<hatch> no problemo
 * gary_poster lunches
<hatch> so they released a new xbox
<hatch> just what I wanted - an internet connected device with a camera and microphone in my living room :/
<hatch> how does noone see an issue with this? lol
<hatch> Uncaught TypeError: Object [object Object] has no method 'oneå'
<hatch> heh aww c'mon!
<hatch> jcsackett: sure I can take a look
<hatch> bcsaller: what's the proper way to get the pan/zoom events from the topology from app.js? `this.views.environment.instance.topo.on('rescaled', ... )` ?
<hatch> is this the proper way*
<hatch> :)
<bcsaller> hatch: I *think* we promoted the topo set the view as an event target so you should be able to use the view as well. We've typically confined those events within the modules themselves
<hatch> ahh I see that now
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> hehe inspector panel now sticks to the service on pan/zoom/move :)
<hatch> weeee
 * hatch is easily amused
<bcsaller> excellent :)
<jcsackett> Makyo: any chance you can give me a second review on https://codereview.appspot.com/9095044/ ?
<Makyo> jcsackett, sure.
<jcsackett> thanks.
<hatch> jcsackett: still around?
<hatch> we really need the flags to work in the initializer
<hatch> :/
<hatch> in the app initializer that i
<hatch> s
<hatch> Makyo: what would you think about moving the flag method into a function in index.html so that we could use it throughout the whole app
<BradCrittenden> gary_poster: can you post the correct spelling of an URL using your simulateEvents feature flag?
<gary_poster> bac, should be able to insert :flags:/simulateEvents , so a full url would be
<hatch> an URL just sounds wrong....I know it's right....but it's so wrong :)
<gary_poster> http://localhost:8888/:flags:/simulateEvents
<bac> hatch: it depends on whether you pronounce like the name Earl or spell it out U-R-L
<hatch> bac: ahh that's why - I always say U-R-L
<hatch> it is an acronym afterall :)
<bac> gary_poster: using that EARL i get 4-Oh-4
<hatch> lol
 * hatch goes back to work
<bac> PEBCAC but i'm unsure what is wrog
<bac> wrong
<hatch> PEBKAC
<hatch> keyboard and chair
<hatch> unless you spell it ceyboard
<bac> yeah, ok
<hatch> :P
<hatch> haha
<bac> computer
<bac> ..
<gary_poster> bac, you need to use make devel because make prod and make debug don't support arbitrary urls.  there's a bug for this
<bac> chair
<hatch> ohhhh
<hatch> I didnt' even think of that
<hatch> lol
<bac> gary_poster: yep, that was it
<gary_poster> bac bug 1169638.
<_mup_> Bug #1169638: Directly navigating to a non-root URL results in a 404 in make debug and make prod <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169638>
<gary_poster> last comment gives fix if you want to do it :-)
<hatch> bws/sidebar is fairly fast now...only like 7s load time
<hatch> :)
<bac> gary_poster: tip: don't try to use a feature flag before it is constructed, e.g. in the fakebackend initializer
<hatch> bac: see my comment to Makyo above :)
 * bac travels back in time
<bac> hatch: and there you have it
<hatch> :) it should be pretty easy to do with his current code - just change it to parse from the raw url
<bac> even given my startup missteps, using the FF is a big win
<gary_poster> hatch, what was your comment?  not in the backlog of my laptop
<hatch> gary_poster: we should look into this sometime (like phantom but for ff) http://slimerjs.org/features.html
<hatch> ""what would you think about moving the flag method into a function in index.html so that we could use it throughout the whole app""
<gary_poster> hatch, y
<gary_poster> hatch and also y for slimerjs
<hatch> I'm not sure how I feel about stretching out lbox check even longer but it's probably a good idea :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> we could also incorporate it in a fast fail path for tarmac landing, once we have that
<gary_poster> that is,
<gary_poster> before we spin up the charm (or while we are waiting?) we run the tests on slimer and phantom.  if they fail, we kill the whole thing early.
<hatch> that's a great idea
<hatch> should dramatically speed things up
<hatch> using /bws/sidebar/:flags:/inspector/ now displays the charm config dialogue via the widget
<hatch> styles are off though
<hatch> gary_poster: if you're still around - the current code doesn't allow multiple pending/ghost services
<hatch> should I remove that restriction?
<hatch> I remember our discussion about that being a possibility
<Makyo> hatch, sorry, was dogwalking.  I have no attachment to the current design of feature flags.  If it needs to move, cool.
<hatch> great....wana do that? :D
<hatch> lol
<hatch> kidding
<Makyo> hatch, be my guest :) 
<Makyo> Should finish Upgrade Charm.
<hatch> yeah that's fine I was just joking
<hatch> man this week is flying by
#juju-gui 2013-05-22
<teknico> is this known? on https://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/ , Firefox shows: SSL received a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length. (Error code: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
<teknico> and chromium does not work either
<rick_h_> ugh, the email overload
<gary_poster> teknico, I don't think uistage has ever supported https
<gary_poster> the failure behavior could definitely be nicer
<teknico> gary_poster: oh, that's why. I'll correct the charm README then :-)
<gary_poster> thanks teknico 
<teknico> gary_poster: we cannot yet write in the docs that we support IE, right?
<gary_poster> correct teknico 
<rick_h_> jujugui is the HACKING doc up to date on the setup? Is the goal to still dev against the pyjuju ppa there?
<benji> rick_h_: I am pretty sure it is up to date in that regard.  I don't think it mentions anything about how do set up juju-core and dev against that, though.
<rick_h_> benji: yea, why I was asking as they mention needing the ppa for the websocket api and seemed that we'd be against core these days
<benji> in juju-core the websocket API (well, a slightly different one) is built-in, in that case you just need to configure the GUI to use the newer protocol
<rick_h_> woot, desktop running tests. down to 30s hatch 
<rick_h_> but chrome update helped as well
<abentley> adeuring, jcsackett, rick_h_ or sinzui: Could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/bulk-insert/+merge/165110 ?
<adeuring> abentley: i'll look
<sinzui> ah, the missing review finally appears
<abentley> sinzui: The "Story 1" next lane is looking very empty.
<sinzui> we can fill it today.
<frankban> guihelp: anyone available for another review of https://codereview.appspot.com/9642043 ?
<abentley> sinzui: +!
<abentley> +1 even.
<BradCrittenden> i like +!
<BradCrittenden> it shows real enthusiasm
<adeuring> abentley: r=me
<abentley> adeuring: Thanks!
<abentley> sinzui: Should I work on hiding oneiric?
<sinzui> Are you reading my screen?
<abentley> sinzui: No, I did see that bug report in my email earlier.
<sinzui> I think we want ~charmers to make oneiric obsolete, so that ingest knows to only get data for development and supported series. We could easily just hack the code to use a blacklist of series
<teknico> frankban: doing it
<frankban> teknico: thanks!
<gary_poster> benji, you saw the meeting invite for statsd, and the google doc?
<benji> gary_poster: yep
<gary_poster> cool benji
<hatch> rick_h_: haha nice
<hatch> CI failed
<hatch> jcsackett: looks like it was your branch
<hatch> "should support export" in sandbox juju api
<hatch> hmm that's odd that your branch would cause that test to fail
<hatch> I am thinking that we had that failure in the past as well...
<hatch> frankban: still need another review?
<frankban> hatch: no thanks
<jcsackett> hatch: looking.
<teknico> hatch: I need one! or rather two! :-)
<hatch> teknico: the upstart branch?
<teknico> hatch: yep
<hatch> teknico: can you just remove PYTHONPATH without any issues anywhere else?
<teknico> hatch: I'm not removing PYTHONPATH wholesale, look again :-)
<hatch> ohh you're just not re-assigning it
<hatch> ok nm, sorry I haven't had coffee yet :)
<hatch> lgtm'd
<teknico> hatch: thanks!
<jcsackett> hatch: does that test not play well with being set as .only? i'm getting timeouts for it in trunk, pre my branch.
<hatch> jcsackett: honestly I'm not sure
<hatch> so if you set the suite to .only that one fails?
<jcsackett> hatch: just that test. it.only. i'll try describe.only
<jcsackett> hatch: ok, same for the suite. getting a fail in the before all hook.
<jcsackett> oddly, i don't see it if i run the whole suite.
<jcsackett> er, all tests that is.
<rick_h_> lovely, test leakage ftw! 
<rick_h_> hatch: didn't get around to breaking up all the tests on vacation, sorry :P
<hatch> haha -
<rick_h_> jcsackett: if you want we can jump on a hangout and I can walk through debugging tips for those things
<jcsackett> rick_h_: sure.
<jcsackett> ccccccbljtrviklbgehhelfefnijcidliidkbjhjlluf
<jcsackett> godammit.
<jcsackett> glad i don't use that setting for anything.
<gary_poster> benji, did you get a chance to verify whether statsd emitters can send aggregated initial values?
<hatch> jcsackett: lol what setting?
<benji> gary_poster: I have a couple of arguments why they should not.
<hatch> FYI - node 0.12 will likely be node 1.0 so we really should figure out our node issue on CI by then :)
<jcsackett> of fun. ie stuff.
 * jcsackett goes to setup ie machine
<luca____> bcsaller: Hey, quick question. Can you list the different type of error states in Juju?
<jcsackett> hatch: i'm thinking there's a good chance this isn't my branch, in which case i'm going to need to grab you or someone to analyze what's going on. i'll follow up once i can reproduce the ie failure.
<hatch> jcsackett: alright thanks for looking into it, lemme know if you need me to step in
<luca____> can anyone else answer my question above?
<hatch> luca____: he isn't usually in for another hour
<bcsaller> luca____: different errors apply to different objects, for example an install error is service related, but there are relation errors that can apply to relations. Juju doesn't have many 'types' of errors though.
<hatch> oh hah
<bcsaller> yeah, not really here
<luca____> bcsaller: hatch hehe sorry!
<luca____> bcsaller: I was trying to figure out if there was more important errors? and if you would fix a certain type before fixing the others. Also is it possible to multiple errors at the same time on the same service block? Is that plausible?
<bcsaller> luca____: not really, hook serialization (they run one at a time in the order they happened) means you'll see one thing at a time (at a unit level). Given that we take the errors from all the units and roll them up to the service level there might be a case for what you're talking about but usually the units progress in similar phases, if one fails to install or configure there might be an issue with the charm and that impacts th
<bcsaller> em all
<luca____> bcsaller: I see, thank you
<luca____> bcsaller: you can go back to sleep now :P
<bcsaller> ha
<teknico> bac: review barter? :-)
<bac> teknico: sure
<hatch> gary_poster: in deploying a ghost service should we not also allow the user to configure other options than name and num units?
<gary_poster> hatch bug 1182295
<_mup_> Bug #1182295: adding a charm from the charm browser is broken <blocker> <charmbrowser> <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182295>
 * hatch bows head in shame
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> done teknico
<teknico> bac: thanks!
<bac> luca____: the review for the issue we discussed yesterday is available if you'd like to add your comments and exercise the code: https://codereview.appspot.com/9650043
<luca____> bac: cheers, I'll write something up
<bac> ta
<teknico> bac: is this better? https://codereview.appspot.com/9646043/diff/5001/config/juju-api-agent.conf.template
<bac> teknico: excellent
<teknico> :-)
<bac> +1 for 'mucks'
<rick_h_> jcsackett: how did you auth lbox to LP from the lxc container? It wants to open a browser to LP but failing to do so with a cli links and the like.
<teknico> bac: that's gary's, not mine :-)
<hatch> rick_h_: you might need `exec ssh-agent bash`
<rick_h_> hatch: huh? 
<hatch> oh nm
<hatch> I didn't read the whole thing
<jcsackett> rick_h_: oh, it's a bad hack. :-P from outside of the lxc, `/var/lib/lxc/$lxcname/rootfs/usr/bin/lbox propose -cr`
<hatch> haha nice
<jcsackett> get through the LP validation, then kill it.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: every time? Or just for the initial volley?
<rick_h_> ah, ok
<jcsackett> rick_h_: once it validates you're fine.
<hatch> rick_h_: just fyi that's the command I have to run to get the ssh-agent environment variables in my ssh'd tmux terminal
<hatch> without it the bzr and lbox won't auth
<rick_h_> thanks jcsackett, onto the next issue heh
<gary_poster> benji, rogpeppe turns out my "next call" was tomorrow, not today :-P  probably not bad to have a hard limit though
<gary_poster> benji, quick followup?
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> guichat?
<benji> sure
<jcsackett> jujugui: am i seeing correctly that jenkins sorted itself?
<hatch> jcsackett: did you push a fix?
<hatch> lol
<jcsackett> hatch: i didn't. but other branches have landed.
<hatch> ok I guess we wait
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yea, looks like an intermittant bug found there. The test suite of doom
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> jcsackett, :-/ and yes
<teknico> that's frankban to the rescue, as usual ;-)
<jcsackett> well, at least this forced me to finally setup an ie vm.
<jcsackett> been avoiding that since reloading the OS.
<hatch> I don't think that frankban's fix actually fixed the issue
<hatch> I am pretty sure this is an intermittant bug
<hatch> jcsackett: were you able to reproduce it at will?
<jcsackett> hatch: oh, i didn't get it to happen on ie. but you can cause an error in that testsuite anytime via .only
<hatch> *sigh*
<hatch> that was the pyjuju api suite?
<frankban> hatch, jcsackett: https://saucelabs.com/jobs/6b46469e257b453dbc09b95e565502f0# ... this one will be hard to fix, explorer sensationally crashed on the saucelabs initial page... :-/
<hatch> I don't know why but these CI failures drive me up the wall
<rick_h_> because the tests should be solid and tell you when you've introduced regressions and having them fail willy-nilly doesn't instill confidence in your code? :)
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> yeah that would be it
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 9; kanbanize it, pls!
<hatch> kanabanize!
<rick_h_> yay, lbox is alive. Stupid virtualenv version issue in lxc/raring.
<gary_poster> yay? :-)
<hatch> rick_h_: when clicking a charm in the sidebar it blocks out the env while loading...could that be changed to move the loading indicator into the sidebar and then pop it open when it's ready?
<hatch> (of course it COULD, wondering if there is a reason why we woudln't) :D
<rick_h_> hatch: so we're supposed to do some animations and the like so I could see that going on. It'd be part of the overall UX polish there
<hatch> alrighty cool - I've been using the browser a lot lately heh so I am coming across some oddities
<rick_h_> hatch: plus there's changes to only have the details + sidebar be 3/4 of the screen so it'll leave some
<rick_h_> hatch: so there's some changes/tweaks in that UX coming in the pipe I believe
<rick_h_> jcsackett: gary_poster just a heads up, grabbing the card to feature-flag the browser by default right this minute
<gary_poster> yay thanks rick_h_ !
<hatch> awesome
<rick_h_> now to figure out how to actually do it lol
<hatch> oh rick_h_ you can't
<gary_poster> rick_h_, we can move feature flags earlier in stack but I don't think you need to do this for this
<hatch> the flag controller needs to be moved to index first
<rick_h_> hatch: :( 
<hatch> I think he will because of when the subapp is instantiated
<gary_poster> is the flag controller processed after the other namespaces hatch?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: well I think I'd hack the point into the main Y.App initializer
<hatch> the flags are parsed after the Y.App init
<gary_poster> if it is first then you can control it in the routes
<rick_h_> gary_poster: well, the trouble is that all that happens in the Y.App init with the this.addSubApplications(cfg);
<rick_h_> it seems the best thing would be to add/remove the browser subapp at that time via flag
<hatch> rick_h_: best would be to move the flag code ;)
<gary_poster> another idea but we can talk in a mo
<hatch> I can tell you how to do that if you like
<gary_poster> jujugui call now
<hatch> it should be pretty trivial for you
<rick_h_> hatch: gary_poster k, going to grab food then, after the call hit me up and we can chat. 
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> ice cold!
<gary_poster> https://juju.ubuntu.com/community/juju-blog/
<bac> benji: nice shirt!
<benji> bac: thanks :)
<bcsaller> luca____: were you able to get approval on your side for the plan for URL handling?
<luca____> bcsaller: do you mean this thing? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1Nn1TeSQtc5ebIwmiaotusJfI8_Vw3fRg-Dynqf2Gthg/edit
<bcsaller> luca____: yes, thats the one
<luca____> bcsaller: I haven't discussed it with Ale because she's not in a wednesdays
<gary_poster> rick_h_, wana come by guichat?
<gary_poster> wanna
<rick_h_> gary_poster: sure thing, sec
<bcsaller> ahh, ok, just trying to cross off the work-item, you'll be ping'd again ;)
<gary_poster> thanks
<luca____> bcsaller: I can't see anything that would cause an issue and I'm not sure if Ale needs to know about it hehe
<bcsaller> I felt that way too, but some people think the URL is a notable part of UX
<bcsaller> I didn't know if that was the case here or not
<luca____> bcsaller: URL taxonomy is a part of UX but in this case it makes sense to separate browser from the canvas and allow the back button to be used for browser specific features
<luca____> bcsaller: if I understood correctly you can use the back button to go back a step in the inspector, is that right?
<luca____> bcsaller: hum, that's meant to say can't^ hehe fatal miss-type
<bcsaller> luca____: yeah, I don't think it makes as much sense. If there is more than one panel open it becomes less clear.
<luca____> bcsaller: yeah, it's better to relate it to one thing. Let me discuss it with Ale in the morning and we'll get back to you. Sorry for the delay!
<bcsaller> no problem :)
<hatch> some great photos http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/05/2013-national-geographic-traveler-photo-contest/100516/
<hatch> bcsaller: I suppose that if we don't need to update multiple namespaces because we won't be using them any longer then you can disregard that part of my review comment
<bcsaller> hatch: I still don't think its clear which way we are going as even w/o updating the url state we still need to be able to parse full state to pass it along. As long as thats a goal the problem is real
<hatch> so instead of dispatching gui multiple times, passing that through once and having our callbacks understand that?
<bcsaller> hatch: I think there are a number of ways around 'how' to fix it, I'm more interested in nailing the use-case
<hatch> "Support Everything!"
<hatch> "Support all the things!!!
<benji> gary_poster: I'm ready to finish our discussion whenever you are.
<hatch> ok I need a bzr expert
<hatch> I am trying to diff my current branch from trunk
<hatch> but no matter what I do it keeps giving me the trunk diff
<hatch> as if I was merging it in
<benji> hatch: are you doing something like this: bzr diff -r ancestor:../trunk/
<hatch> benji: `bzr diff --old ../../trunk`
<hatch> it is giving me a diff as if I was merging them, not as if I am trying to find the changes
<benji> hatch: that will work if both are up to date relative to one-another; otherwise I have been told that the form I posted is the way to go
<hatch> ok lemme try that
<hatch> ahh you rock
<hatch> I don't even think that is documented on the diff man page
<hatch> heh
<benji> hatch: it is documented in docs/process.rst
<hatch> oh hah - I never would have thought to look there
<hatch> I should review our docs though, see what other little tidbits I'm missing
<hatch> had to turn my office fan on :/ guess it's summer now
<hatch> dust.....everywhere lol
<bac> hatch: do this and never forget: bzr alias tdiff="diff -r ancestor:../trunk"
<rick_h_> hatch: we had some 88 on monday and such. Had to kick the AC on and start hiding in the basement. I still haven't talked the wife into moving to portland yet
<hatch> haha - I haven't had to kick the AC on yet, the nights are cold enough that it only gets to about 25c in here during the day :)
<hatch> which is 77f
<hatch> 88 would be too damn hot haha
<rick_h_> yea, so 31C was the other day
<rick_h_> yea, cools off for a week then back at it per forecast. <3 the basement office for this stuff
<hatch> yikes that's hot
<hatch> bac: not a bad idea
<bac> rick_h_: i hear there are some good brunch spots in portland.  gotta get there early, though.
<hatch> rick_h_: where are you now?
 * hatch forgets
<rick_h_> hatch: a bit north of detroit MI
<rick_h_> bac: yea, it's my dream spot but that whole family and 'just built up my medical practice base' keep me chained down :P
<hatch> rick_h_: just move and say they can visit :P
<bac> rick_h_: if she'd been a radiologist she could've worked remotely...
<rick_h_> bac: hah, there you go.
<hatch> how would that work? tell the patient to stand just right in the machine and then she could push the button from home? :)
<hatch> "little to the left.....now hold that"
<hatch> *click*
<gary_poster> bcsaller, you available to talk through the url fragment thing in guichat?
<hatch> "ok we are done, thanks"
<rick_h_> hatch: so that's the tech, but the tech sends the images to a radiologist which is generally over the net these days
<hatch> ohh I didn't know that :)
<hatch> I thought the tech===radiologist
 * rick_h_ used to work for a medical school that had a radiology residency and managed their T1 connections between 3 local hospitals
<rick_h_> hatch: because radiologists are dr's that don't like people. They sit in an office and view the images on a computer and report back "yep...broken. See here [circle area with a mouse]"
<rick_h_> then your doc tells you he noticed the break and points to the circle the radiologist made (though usually it's more detailed/technical/harder to see stuff than a bone break)
<hatch> lol gotcha
<benji> so, radiologists are doctors that don't like people, in other words: if I ever decide to become a doctor, radiology is for me
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> benji, how you liking that "Charms have to be written in Python?" thread?
<gary_poster> you want to talk in guichat, benji?
<benji> gary_poster: heh, sure; give me one minute and I'll be there
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> thanks
<sinzui> orangesquad, I have a stupid line of code mu my mongodb charm that needs rewriting. I created a temp dir using mkdtemp. That is no good since I need another user to see the contents. Do you think I can dare to create a dir with os.mkdir to set perms?
<rick_h_> sinzui: any chance they share a group or anything?
<benji> gary_poster: did you click "join"?
<sinzui> rick_h_, The users are mongodb and root. and I don't think I can use the mkdtemp and set permissions
<rick_h_> sinzui: nvm, I see that mkdtemp doesn't set a group access either
<abentley> sinzui: Hmm.  You could chmod after creating it.
<rick_h_> sinzui: what file is this? maybe it'd be better to stick in swift or something? 
<sinzui> well, maybe I need to look at the perms in the charm, I think anyone can read the tarball, so is no consequence to read the untared files
<sinzui> rick_h_, I unpack the tarball of the mongodb dump in a temp dir, then realised mongorestore doesn't have access.
<sinzui> abentley, I could do that. I think my motivation for using mkdtemp is misplaced. The hook still manually deletes the dir.
<rick_h_> sinzui: hmm, and looks like you can't cat/tee the file into mongorestore since it wants the path itself
<hatch> O K sick of writing tests....going to grab some lunch :)
<hatch> ding if ya need
 * rick_h_ resists urge to 'ding' hatch
 * hatch had already walked away....hates rick
<hatch> lol
<sinzui> yeah, the command is a little awkward.
<rick_h_> sinzui: so yea, I mean why not just stick the file in /tmp, clean it up yourself, etc? What was the reason for mkdtemp?
<rick_h_> sinzui: as you say, it has to be accessed by diff users and we don't have any 'private' data in the dump that would be revealed. 
<sinzui> abentley, actually install_hook() is already doing that. I am just getting a random name component using tempfile. I may not need that if I have a better name rule
<sinzui> rick_h_, yeah. I think this is a case where I just copied code from a test to the actual function without really thinking about the consequences
<sinzui> "hatch" sounds like a '70s cop name. I can image him doing a lot of car chases and knocking over vegetable carts
<sinzui> you'll need a mustache and longer hair though
<hatch> 70's pfft, that's Saskatoon today!
<sinzui> Oh really? Let me know when they get to the 80s. I need some think ties
<sinzui> s/think/thin/
<hatch> lol
<Makyo>  HAhaha
<Makyo> The world needs more thin ties.
<Makyo> Wow, that was a while back.  Kudos, me. :/
<hatch> haha sok
<hatch> :)
<bac> benji, gary_poster: matthew wedgewood has submitted his first charmhelpers reorg branch, if you're interested: https://code.launchpad.net/~mew/charm-helpers/refactor-to-core/+merge/164980
 * gary_poster on call
<benji> cool
<benji> there's a lot of commented-out code in there
<bac> benji: huh, python-charmhelpers was in quantal main but removed from raring
<benji> that's odd
<bac> benji: the commented out code are things that he's moved from contrib into core, if you're looking at the same stuff i saw
<benji> yeah, that's what I figured
<bac> so it looks like he's keeping a lot of our stuff (nee python-charmhelpers) which he's moved and fixed other packages to reference
<hatch> rick_h_: thought you would like to know that running the tests in chrome on my machine took 51s so 21s slower than your new desktop :)
<hatch> jujugui anyone able for a review? https://codereview.appspot.com/9673044/ thanks
<bac> hatch: sure
<hatch> thanks sir
<bac> bac: done
<bac> hatch: done, too
<hatch> thanks!
<gary_poster> benji, made invitation to talk more about statsd stuff early tomorrow morning.  mostly a reminder for me to do it, 'cause day is busy
<hatch> gary_poster: any chance you could possibly do a review on  https://codereview.appspot.com/9673044/ before EOD? ppplllleeeaaassseeee
<gary_poster> hatch, trying to run away as fast as possible. :-) looking
<hatch> haha sorry :)
<gary_poster> hatch LGTM--very nice,
<gary_poster> running away now :-)
<hatch> gary_poster: thanks, glad you like it - have a good night
<gary_poster> :-) thx u 2
<benji> gary_poster: sounds good
#juju-gui 2013-05-23
<hazmat> frankban, the pastebin link in the bug report was invalid.. here's a simple go program to vet the charm though.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5693306/
<frankban> hazmat: what bug report?
<hazmat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1129319
<_mup_> Bug #1129319: Local charm deployment not working if symlinks are used <juju-core:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1129319>
<hazmat> oh that was a while ago
<frankban> hazmat: yeah, and the pastebin records are deleted from time to time, and now we know that...
<frankban> hazmat: thanks for the program, so basically it exercises charm.ReadDir against a given path
<hazmat> yup
<rick_h_> ugh, email reset back to march. Cleaning time. 
<bac> hazmat: uistage is down.  i can't ssh in to investigate.
<hazmat> bac, works for me.. re browser
<hazmat> http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/
<hazmat> bac, and your key is authorized for ssh
<bac> hazmat: not for me...
<gary_poster> does not work for me either actually
<gary_poster> on browser
<hazmat> hmm
<gary_poster> checking ssh
<gary_poster> and connection refused
<hazmat> gary_poster, bac what does the dns name uistage.jujucharms.com resolve to for you?
<bac> hazmat: uistage.jujucharms.com. 179     IN      A       174.36.138.31
<hazmat> i get.. 15.185.168.174 .. i can see the browser, and on ssh i can see both of your keys in authorized_keys
<hazmat> aha
<hazmat> they switched dns over finally.. i've got a cache
<hazmat> i asked them to preserve that entry..
<bac> hazmat: remind me, to ssh in you use 'ubuntu@uistage.jujucharms.com' ?
<hazmat> bac yes
<bac> yeah, well of course it doesn't work, but i wanted confirmation
<hazmat> bac, gary_poster ie. you can ssh into 15.185.168.174 and go to http://15.185.168.174:8080 for the staging site.. 
<bac> browser works
<gary_poster> confirmed thanks
<bac> ssh works
<bac> hazmat: so, we're just waiting for dns to propogate?  wonder what the ttl is
<hazmat> that ip address is strange.. it points to softlayer
<hazmat> as the arin owner
<gary_poster> it may be that it *has* propagated bac
<gary_poster> for us
<gary_poster> yeah
 * hazmat preps an rt
 * hazmat setups a new staging site on digitalocean
<bac> gary_poster: oh, ok
 * gary_poster tried to change the same thunderbird account from canonical to gmail
<gary_poster> that was a bad idea
<rick_h_> gary_poster: heh, yea had to clear my offlineimap of work email which reset 3months worth of email. 
<rick_h_> thought I was done catching up on email yesterday back from holiday, now back at it again
<gary_poster> yeah :-(
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> yeah
<hazmat> my inbox went from zero to +6k.. ouch
<gary_poster> heh, ow
<gary_poster> benji hey.  I'm in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7b687e1d622c10717a0771ee9a363c1d485e87c6 . no rush
 * benji rushes just because he can.
<gary_poster> :-)
<hazmat> which repo does python-selenium live in?
<benji> gary_poster: you froze
<gary_poster> benji, no, you did :-P
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> benji I rejoined
<benji> gary_poster: I see your headshot but nothing else; I'll rejoin too
<gary_poster> you now are "benji in a circle"
<bac> hazmat: geez, apt-cache showpkg doesn't tell.
<bac> hazmat: fwiw, the packaged version doesn't work with our tests.  must use the one from pip
<bac> hazmat: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-selenium shows multiverse
<hazmat> bac, thanks
<hazmat> new underpowered (but cheap) uistage server.. http://198.199.89.130:8888/
<bac> hazmat: what about the link on https://juju.ubuntu.com/resources/the-juju-gui/
<hazmat> bac, i'm going to put it the old dns entry hopefully
<bac> gotcha
 * bac glad he didn't switch email...
<frankban> gary_poster: ready for the call when you are. no rush
<gary_poster> thanks frankban almost
<teknico> nobody loves hard rock anymore: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksKjR9uPc6E
<abentley> gary_poster: I've started work on the lp-submit command, only I renamed it to "lp-merge" because "lp-submit" was taken.  Here's what it does so far: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5693661/
<abentley> gary_poster: The current branch is at lp:~abentley/junk/lpsubmit because I haven't decided whether to stick with lp-merge or use something else.  Thoughts?
<gary_poster> hey, looking
<gary_poster> output looks great abentley.  In terms of project/location...my only thought is that, if we actually ever do get line-by-line comments and side-by-side diff  in LP, which doesn't seem too impossible, then we'd be able to naturally switch over to pre-existing lp-merge stuff without having to change what we have installed.  That's a weak argument though, and I think it should be your decision.
<abentley> gary_poster: When I said "I haven't decided whether to stick with lp-merge", I meant the command name "lp-merge".
<gary_poster> ah I see
<abentley> gary_poster: I want to project name to reflect the command name.
<gary_poster> ok
<abentley> So until we settle the command name, I've got it in +junk.  Thoughts on the command name?
<gary_poster> Well...to start from semantics and work to practicality...this is really specifically a rietveld-based merge.  An unfriendly-to-typers name would be lp-rietveld-merge or lp-rietveld-submit.  One approach would be to run with something like that and expect people to make aliases, but maybe that's lame
<gary_poster> (I have a call in 2 I have to prep for abentley) that's my best idea atm :-/
<abentley> gary_poster: Thanks.
<gary_poster> thank you abentley 
<rick_h_> abentley: standup ping
<hazmat> the request for a new uistage dns entry.. is rt 61704 for those interested
<hazmat> fwiw the new server address is http://198.199.89.130/ (also on 8080)
<hazmat> bac, gary your keys on the new server (the staging env is /opt/uistage) .. and the  ssh user is root
<hatch> mornin
<gary_poster> ack thank you very much hazmat
<gary_poster> morning hatch
<gary_poster> poor little thunderbird is working *so hard*!
<hatch> I turned on 'spam filtering' in postbox this morning and it thinks a bunch of canonical emails are spam haha oops
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> pretty happy about the new email migration though
<bac> teknico: one review down
<teknico> bac: thanks!
<teknico> bac: maybe borrow gvr's time machine, go back and tag the card? ;-)
<bac> teknico: i'm confused.  i did tag your card
<teknico> bac: oh, sorry, my page is not up to date then
<teknico> yeah, that was it. sometimes it seems that the kanban page loses its connections
<gary_poster> teknico, perhaps you wanted *me* to go back in the time machine and call you 11 minutes ago? :-)
<teknico> gary_poster: that too :-)
<bac> gary_poster: did you hear back from william re: services with zero units?  Makyo's branch for juju-core ServiceDeploy forces num units >0 even for subordinates, and i'm unclear as to the current thinking.
<Makyo> bac, that's the current functionality: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju/juju-core/trunk/view/head:/state/apiserver/apiserver.go#L368
<hatch> currently using 15.58GB ram
<hatch> :-O
<bac> Makyo: right, and that's what prompted the discussion this weekend.  that behavior was in the python version
<Makyo> bac, ah.  Good to know.
<gary_poster> bac, william is on vacation this week it turns out
<gary_poster> bac, so, no
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<teknico> hatch: you got all that memory, might as well use it ! ;-)
<hatch> teknico: I think that's what OSX is also thinking lol
<bac> sinzui, jcsackett, benji: i made slanted door's lemongrass pork chops this week.  mighty good and easy.
<benji> mmm, sounds good
<sinzui> !! the very dish I wanted to make at hime
<sinzui> home
<benji> I need to try to make the pork belly; that was my favoite dish.
<bac> sinzui: we didn't actually have those, did we?
<bac> i can photo and send recipe if you want, sinzui
<sinzui> Please :)
<bac> did
<hatch> rick_h_: did you end up putting any time into that flag stuff? (just about to move around some code that uses it)
<rick_h_> hatch: yes, I'm working on i tnow
<rick_h_> hatch: I've got the code done/working and trying to get the startup/tests into the right places/format. Hopefully have it up for review by EOD
<hatch> ahh ok cool - I'll leave my hack in for now then and possibly remove it before landing if yours lands first
<rick_h_> hatch: lp:~rharding/juju-gui/global-ff is hte branch in progress if you want to pull down/work with it
<hatch> oh cool, it's "stable" enough for me to merge into my branch?
<hatch> like the bzr merge won't explode?
<rick_h_> hatch: well, the code is I *think*. The test layout isn't
<rick_h_> hatch: no promises :)(
<rick_h_> grrrr, can't keep the flag tests in their own file like I want. 
<abentley> gary_poster: I believe I have a working version lp:~abentley/rvsubmit/trunk but I need help with testing, because login.staging hates me.
<hatch> haha ok well I'll hold off a bit then - it's not blocking or anything
<hatch> I don't like dealing with merge failures
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: hah, well the only merge conflict issue should be in app.js and it's just me wiping it of flag know-how
<rick_h_> but hatch yea, if you're not in a hurry give me a couple more hours
<abentley> orangesquad: if you approve any juju-gui branches for landing, could you let me do the actual landing?  I'd like to test this plugin I've whipped up.
<rick_h_> abentley: rgr
 * gary_poster goes to next call
<hatch> rick_h_: is jujucharms.com down?
<hatch> I'm getting a CORS error
<rick_h_> hatch: be more specific please. 
<rick_h_> hatch: so on what api call from where to what? Do you really mean jujucharms.com or manage.jujucharms.com?
<rick_h_> hatch: both *look* up but maybe there's an error with a specific api call?
<hatch> XMLHttpRequest cannot load http://jujucharms.com/search/json?search_text=series%3Aprecise%20owner%3Acharmers. Origin <myip> is not allowed by Access-Control-Allow-Origin.
<rick_h_> hatch: the call works here and not been changed recently that I know of. 
<Makyo> Was frustrated by lack of email.  Should've checked the date.
<hatch> rick_h_: it's not returning an Access-Control-Allow-Origin header flag
<hatch> https://gist.github.com/hatched/675ee084cde5089edc74
<hatch> ^ rick_h_
<hatch> this is on a fresh trunk checkout and make
<hatch> devel
<rick_h_> orangesquad anyone aware of changes to the original jujucharms.com views lately? ^^
<rick_h_> hazmat: understand. When I hit the site manually I get the headers. I'm not sure if stuff's changed recently as I've been away, but not aware of it. jujucharms.com isn't realy updated so not sure wwtf is up
<rick_h_> bah, hatch ^
<hazmat> rick_h_, there's been some dns changes i think
<abentley> rick_h_: I haven't heard anything.
<hazmat> rick_h_, it looks the same to me.. re cors headers
<rick_h_> hazmat: k, thx. will try to work with the guys to figure out what changed recently hazmat 
<rick_h_> bah hatch 
 * rick_h_ goes to get more coffee
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10; kanban now pls
<bac> gary_poster: the card about making juju-gui-charmers the owner of the charm, does that mean make http://jujucharms.com/~juju-gui/precise/juju-gui be http://jujucharms.com/charms/precise/juju-gui ?  and did you mean create a new team ~juju-gui-charmers or continue to use ~juju-gui ?  can clear up after the call.
<gary_poster> bac, cool thank you
<gary_poster> abentley, ack will ping asap
<gary_poster> benji yoohoo
<gary_poster> bcsaller, youhoo
<benji> bac: you are extra windy today 
<luca> gary_poster: bcsaller: We can all ok with your recommendations for how the back button works
<gary_poster> fantastic thanks luca
<gary_poster> ooh bac!
<bac> yes?
<gary_poster> wanna head back and talk about whatsis
<gary_poster> um
<gary_poster> the charm location?
<gary_poster> your card
<bac> sure
<hatch> rick_h_: still no luck, so are you saying that something 'did' change? or it's local to me?
<hatch> woah look at all those emails
<gary_poster> abentley, +1 on rvsubmit name.  Going to have some lunch and then will try out your tool.  thank you!
<abentley> gary_poster: You're welcome.
<rick_h_> hatch: I'm not sure what changed. hazmat says he thinks something did. I'm hoping to hear something from sinzui 
<hazmat> rick_h_, not i..
<hatch> but it's working for others?
<hazmat> rick_h_, the domain transferred to is i think
<hatch> rick_h_: like for you on trunk you can load the page without issue?
<rick_h_> hazmat: sorry, just meant you think something did change. 
<rick_h_> hatch: sorry, trying to get tests going and honestly haven't tried. 
<hatch> oh ok np :)
<hazmat> rick_h_, yeah.. nsX.canonical.com is now authoriative for the domain
<rick_h_> I'm in a holding pattern until I chat with sinzui 
<rick_h_> hazmat: ok, thanks for the heads up. Worst case it should be an easy branch to get the heads in place. We do it for the new api calls and not sure why that would have changed tbh. 
<rick_h_> /heads/headers
<hatch> rick_h_: ok I'm pretty sure it's something on (points over there) that side because even untouched branches from yesterday exhibit the same behavior
<rick_h_> hatch: right, if the headers are missing then they're missing and they need to show up one way or another. It's th backend's job to respond correctly to the OPTIONS request. So agreeing with you. 
<rick_h_> hatch: orangesquad can I get some eyeballs when people get a sec please? https://codereview.appspot.com/9682046/
<hatch> can do
<rick_h_> hatch: and in testing out I don't have the errors with pulling search data. :/
<rick_h_> orangesquad can everyone please hit up http://jujucharms.com/search/json?search_text=series%3Aprecise%20owner%3Acharmers and check the headers to verify that they have the Access-Control-Allow-Origin headers in the response?
 * sinzui looks
<hatch> rick that takes me to a link spam website
<rick_h_> hatch: what IP does jujucharms.com resolve to?
<rick_h_> hatch: huh?
<hatch> 174.36.138.31
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, 174.129.219.53 for me here. 
<hatch> wth
<sinzui> rick_h_, I see Access-Control-Allow-Origin:*
<rick_h_> sinzui: was there dns change/etc with jujucharms.com while I was away? hatch is getting a diff IP than me and hazmat mentioned ^^ about dns changes
<sinzui> rick_h_, I was expecting one, but I didn't know it had happened. hazmat didn't want to be charged so we agreed to move domains
<bac> rick_h_, sinzui: yes, there was a dns change.
<bac> hazmat spun up a new uistage site this morning due to it
<rick_h_> bac: right, but this is jujucharms.com not the GUI itself
<bac> uistage.jujucharms.com.	508	IN	A	15.185.168.174
<rick_h_> bac: so this is breaking hatch's local instance pulling the search results down
<bac> rick_h_: understood.
<bac> rick_h_: i'm not sure if both were moved
<rick_h_> sinzui: ok, so that changes seems to be going on and broken atm
<sinzui> Have we factored out edits to hosts. That is what prevented me from seeing the real manage.jujucharms.com a few weeks ago
<sinzui> also why do we care about jujucharms.com. it is old code
<rick_h_> sinzui: no, it seemed unlikely hatch had jujucharms.com in the hosts file but didn't verify. 
<hatch> looking
<hatch> negative
<sinzui> Since http://jujucharms.com/api/0/charms/interesting is not supported. I don't think we need to be concerned about this site as developers of the new sites.
<hatch> nothing in there relating to jujucharms
<rick_h_> sinzui: no, it's http://jujucharms.com/search/json?search_text=series%3Aprecise%20owner%3Acharmers which isn't our api but the old search that still occurs until the browser full lands
<rick_h_> the gui actually loads that (and twice like our old bug) on initial load
<sinzui> hatch, you could hack hosts to support what you need right now...
<sinzui> PING jujucharms.com (174.129.219.53) 56(84) bytes of data.
<sinzui> ^ are you seeing a different IP?
<rick_h_> sinzui: maybe something international with the DNS updates? 
<sinzui> also, what is your DNS. I am using googles because I don't trust my ISP
<hatch> sinzui: the ip I get for jujucharms is 174.36.138.31 which is a linkspam page
<hatch> dns is the isp which usually updates very fast
<gary_poster> rick_h_, sinzui, hatch, thanks for investigating.  this is currently breaking usage of the GUI as a tool so it is a big deal.  I will go to IS soon
<sinzui> hatch, do you want to try 8.8.8.8 to see if this addresses your case.
<hatch> sure
<sinzui> hatch, ^ as a primary DNS
<hatch> sinzui: problem solved
<sinzui> okay, looks like a propagation issue.
<hatch> so slow dns propogation then
<hatch> :)
<hatch> thanks for the help
<gary_poster> why the heck would the dns resolve to a domain parker?
<sinzui> I suppose IS/owners could have prepared the world for the switch by changing the domains TTLs in advance.
<hatch> gary_poster: it's an enigma of the mystic
 * gary_poster not thrilled by enigma, since it means our product is broken while this happens
<hatch> that was a tv show reference http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tailgate_(How_I_Met_Your_Mother) :)
<hatch> yeah - might be worth an email to them to not to that again :)
<hatch> gary_poster: fyi I just switched tbird on my laptop to gmail and it went off without a hitch
<gary_poster> cool hatch
<hatch> CPU spiked to 100% for a bit but didn't lag
<hatch> although SOMEHOW I gained 800 emails back in my inbox
<hatch> so not too thrilled about that
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> yeah about 2000 for me
<hatch> yikes - so much for your inbox 0 ;)
<sinzui> My canonical/google id is screwed up. I have had access to gmail since their aborted attempt. While i kept my inbox in order, I still got hundreds of new emails in the lat sync that I deleted in the past :(
<hatch> ahh so they must have merged an old freeze or something
<sinzui> I think they were overly caution and emails that were deleted were resurrected.
<hatch> ahh - reasonable I suppose
<sinzui> I'd like to know how to have canonical's gmail run as a separate app from the default unity gmail app
<gary_poster> lunch
<rick_h_> heh, busy thread while I was replying. 
<rick_h_> hatch: :P I don't know of a way to do the regex for "not the two characters /: in a row. guihelp: any regex experts know how to make this work http://refiddle.com/gqh
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah neither do I, that's why I didn't include a solution :)
<hatch> I'm certain it CAN be done - just don't know how without spending a bunch of time reading regex docs ;)
<bcsaller> rick_h_: I can't get to your link, access denied 
<rick_h_> bcsaller: bah, k. Didn't realize they didn't allow access w/o login. 
<hazmat> requires login .. ick
<rick_h_> bcsaller: :flags:\/([^\/:])*/g is the regex that filas on the test string /:flags:/foo/bar=10
<hatch> heh that has to kill adoption for htem
<rick_h_> so trying to change this from just saying "any char not a :" to "not the characters /: in a row"
<rick_h_> yea, actually never logged in until now when it asked me to login to save my fiddle. :(
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, got it I think /:flags:\/([^/][^:])*/g
<bac> benji, gary_poster: would one of you have time/interest in commenting on the charmhelpers reorg?  https://code.launchpad.net/~mew/charm-helpers/refactor-to-core/+merge/164980
<benji> bac: I have both.  I do await the discussion Gary is having with them regarding the package's future.
<hatch> :/
<hatch> rick_h_: I am not sure what your regex is
<hatch> it's all simley faces
<hatch> lol
<hatch> smiley*
<hatch> :\
<hatch> ahh
<hatch> rick_h_: looks good
<hatch> now that I figured out wth those smiley faces were...lol
<rick_h_> hatch: lol, get a real irc client :P
<hatch> I was actually thinking you were emotionally unstable
<hatch> lol jk
<rick_h_> gary_poster: got a sec? 
<hatch> rick_h_: how's that chrome extension coming? ;)
<rick_h_> hatch: :P
<rick_h_> hatch: already done a chrome extension, not ready to do another
<hatch> I have to admit though some os keybinding to search google would be killer
<hatch> ctrl+s+g "hello jeff, how can I help you today?"
<Makyo> bac, What did you mean about 'TestServiceNameForCharm'?
<Makyo> s/For/From
<bac> Makyo: i saw code that would pick the service name from the charm if one was not provided
<bac> Makyo: but no test for that
<bac> hazmat: i just created an umbrella team ~juju-gui-charmers and invited ~juju-gui to it.  would you accept at your leisure?
<Makyo> bac, it's currently tested via s.AssertService which takes a service name and a charm URL
<bac> Makyo: ok, i must've just missed it
<Makyo> bac, I'll add a comment.  From the sounds of it, that'll be going away soon anyway.
<benji> some lunch time reading for anyone interested in AngularJS: http://joelhooks.com/blog/2013/05/22/lessons-learned-kicking-off-an-angularjs-project/
<bac> benji: dang, too late
<bac> benji: so you work on US/East but eat on US/Central?
<benji> bac: yep; in fact I like to eat 1:00 to 2:00 central so when I get done from lunch I only have two hours left to work; it seems to shorten the day
<hatch> benji: tl;dr; on that link?
<benji> hatch: he likes angularjs and if he had the last year to do over again he would use it even harder
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> :)
<hazmat> bac done
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I have 10 min.  now good?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: sure thing
<bac> gary_poster: ping me when done
<rick_h_> abentley: ping, just killed my submit remembering your requeast to do it
<rick_h_> abentley: let me know what you need to test your stuff. https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/juju-gui/global-ff
<abentley> rick_h_: Ah, excellent.  Is Tarmac set up on juju-gui currently?
<bac> abentley: no
<rick_h_> abentley: I don't believe so yet. gary_poster or bac confirm?
<bac> correct
<gary_poster> that is correct abentley.  I was actually going to test your tool on prod because all it would do is fiddle with a MP
<gary_poster> since there is no tarmac to act on the change
<abentley> rick_h_: Okay, I'll just run the tool, but you'll need to land it normally afterwards.
<rick_h_> abentley: rgr
<gary_poster> rick_h_, question for you later is about gui charm in charm browser (not ~charmers is approved)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: k, there's a card in progress for abel around that currently. 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so I think the only update is, will check in soon
<abentley> rick_h_: I'm done.  Thanks.
<gary_poster> yay! thanks!
<rick_h_> abentley: cool, hope it all went well
<abentley> rick_h_: Pretty well, you can see on the MP what it would have submitted.
<rick_h_> abentley: woot
<hatch> lunching
<gary_poster> matsubara, hey.  do you have a timeline for the juju-gui tarmac setup in mind yet?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, did you see what tests failed in CI on IE that are probably not your fault?
<matsubara> gary_poster, hey, how urgent is it? I wanted to tackle that this week but got busy with some MAAS stuff. 
<matsubara> gary_poster, I also want to talk to you about the next round of ET
<gary_poster> matsubara, cool, not urgent.  you thinking next week now?  if so, that would be great
<gary_poster> +1 matsubara 
<gary_poster> matsubara, hangout tomorrow morning?
<gary_poster> benji, btw, no rush but in hangout :-)
<benji> cool
<matsubara> gary_poster, yep, sounds good. can you send me an invite? anytime between16UTC to 21UTC works for me
<matsubara> not sure if that's your morning
<gary_poster> matsubara, just sent you invite and gave you edit
<matsubara> thanks
<gary_poster> move where you will that fits my other calls :-)
<matsubara> I can't see your other calls. Is there a global calendar I can subscribe?
<gary_poster> matsubara, you should be able to use "find a time" or add me to your calendar list
<matsubara> oh
<matsubara> for someone who works doing ET I totally missed that find a time link for awhile
<gary_poster> :-)
<matsubara> that's pretty handy
<hatch> rick_h_: look slike the flags stuff broke CI
<hatch> it failed in IE10
<bac> hi sinzui
<sinzui> hi bac
<bac> sinzui: i hear that the charm browser only recogized charms owned by ~charmers as official, rather than one that is marked in LP as the official one.  is that true?
<sinzui> Yes.
<sinzui> adeuring is about to propose a fix
<bac> sinzui: is that a bug that is on your roadmap for soonish fixing?
<bac> yay
<bac> abel able, once again
<bac> er, vice versa
<bac> sinzui: can you ping me when that is live?  the ~charmers juju-gui branch is deprecated but we don't want to remove it until that bug is fixed.
<sinzui> understood
<sinzui> I will ping you when it lands and when it goes live. We can deploy every day so I don't anticipate any blockers to deploying a few hours arter we QA the fix
<bac> okey doke
<abentley> gary_poster: I think it's feature-complete as of r16.
<gary_poster> abentley, naively I put it in .bazaar/plugins but
<gary_poster> $ bzr rvsubmit --help
<gary_poster> bzr: ERROR: unknown command "rvsubmit"
<gary_poster> ~/.bazaar/plugins/rvsubmit is branch of your code
<gary_poster> how should I install?
<abentley> gary_poster: The command is "rv-submit".  Also, make sure the subdirectory is named 'rvsubmit', not 'trunk'.
<gary_poster> abentley, rv-submit was all I needed thanks
<hatch> has anyone elses email been slower today than usual?
<hatch> I'm thinking that gmail might be quite a bit slower than the old email
<hatch> slower in terms of round trip times
<gary_poster> haven't noticed, maybe
<hatch> could just be my net today too I suppose
<gary_poster> hatch quick review pls? https://codereview.appspot.com/9704043
<gary_poster> hatch will be back in a bit, so no rush
<hatch> on it!
<hatch> ok that email was almost instant....so disregard my previous comment  :)
<Makyo> http://james-iry.blogspot.ca/2009/05/brief-incomplete-and-mostly-wrong.html
<gary_poster> abentley, rv-submit works great!  trivial: new line at end would be nice:Submitted for landing.gary@gud:~/dev/juju-gui$
<gary_poster> thank you!
<abentley> gary_poster: You're welcome.  Glad you like.  I'll fix that newline.
<gary_poster> very cool
<abentley> gary_poster: fixed.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: hatch no, didn't see. Sorry was afk. I'll look at what I did. 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: hatch yea, it looks like the failure is off in no-where land. I'll make sure to get my windows VM going on the new machine tomorrow as I haven't since I've gotten back from vaca yet. I can't view the test 'details' because they're 'public restricted' and I don't have a login for it. 
#juju-gui 2013-05-24
<gary_poster> trunk test pass for me on IE, over three runs  :-/
<gary_poster> the destroy service tests are misbehaving--leaving junk on the page and in the url--but I don't think that's the cause here
<gary_poster> I don't think that's related to the failures I mean
<gary_poster> "overwrites config flags with url flags" and "parses url with and without flags" are two of the failing tests.  In both cases the error is "TypeError: Object expected" "at Anonymous function (http:.../test/test_feature_flags.js:30:11)"
<gary_poster> that's the line number for the first error
<gary_poster> all four look to be the config flag thing
<gary_poster> I think maybe we can try to use Francesco's new tools to debug these tests
<gary_poster> maybe the charm is the different variable? :-/
<gary_poster> Seems unlikely, but possible
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ^^ heading out tonight; we can look tomorrow.  if you need to pass it to someone else let me know.  thank you
<gary_poster> (same four tests failed twice in a row on saucelabs)
<frankban> hi rogpeppe: I have a prototype that seems to work: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5696777/
<frankban> rogpeppe: anyway, I don't know if that's the right direction
<rogpeppe> frankban: looking
<frankban> rogpeppe: thanks
<rogpeppe> frankban: it seems a bit odd that you're passing APIInfo into state.Open
<rogpeppe> frankban: otherwise it looks good
<frankban> rogpeppe: yes, but I need to store apiInfo in the state in order to retrieve the api addresses
<rogpeppe> frankban: hmm
<rogpeppe> frankban: i'm not sure that's quite the right approach
 * rogpeppe goes to look at the code
<rogpeppe> frankban: i think that rather than passing an Addresser object into NewSimpleContext, it might be best just to pass the addresses directly
<rogpeppe> frankban: then you'd need to find a way to pass the API addresses into newDeployer
<rogpeppe> frankban: in cmd/jujud
<frankban> rogpeppe: indeed, back in a minute
<rick_h_> wow, no hatch idling. Did we lose canada last night?
<gary_poster> heh, I hope not
<benji> the internet connection between the US and Canada went over the I-5 bridge
<bac> :)
<gary_poster> benji, do you have a feel for your schedule today in getting the initial replay work landed?  if you have time I'll ask you to do some work on the vitals stuff. I'm kind of slammed today and I think we need progress there.
<gary_poster> but I don't want to get in the way of your previously planned flight path
<bac> we did have a local bridge they closed and wanted to tear down until they realized all of the utilities that run under it would have to be re-routed.  so they relunctanly made it pedestrian only (what the community had asked for from the beginning) and now it is a big draw.
<benji> 
<benji> gary_poster: sorry, I just noticed that you spoke to me; I upgraded to R last night and aparently my beep stopped working
<gary_poster> :-) np
<benji> re. schedule, I think I can get this done with a couple/three hours left in the day.  Will that be enough to help materially?
 * benji tries to fix the beep
<gary_poster> yeah benji thanks.  lemme know when you get near the end so we can try to find time to sync up
<benji> k
<benji> <sigh> Once again, I have to remove pcspkr from modprobe's blacklist; I think I need to start a benjbuntu distro that will do things my way
<gary_poster> sinzui, when you have a moment I'd like to talk through luca's goal email to make sure I understand the charm browser parts.  would you have time sometime in the next hour?
<BradCrittenden> jujugui: there are electricians back in the house today causing all sorts of mayhem.  i think i've got most of our network on UPS but i may occasionally go offline today.
<gary_poster> ack
<bac> one indicator is me losing my nick...
<benji> heh
<bac> so it looks like the overlords of canonistack are very aggressive about deleting old images, even if they are in use.  this appears to have deleterious affects on our running servers.
<gary_poster> :-/
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so the CI is using the normal charm? cs:~juju-gui/precise/juju-gui 
<gary_poster> define "normal" in context, rick_h_ , but yes :-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I've got my IE10 set and verified tests pass so now looking to deploy the charm as you mentioned that being a difference
<rick_h_> gary_poster: k, thx
<gary_poster> rick_h_, yeah that jibes with my experience
<hatch> morning
<rick_h_> hatch: morn
<gary_poster> hiya
<rick_h_> hatch: can you dbl check the DNS issue from yesterday sometime. Just curious if that's wrapped up.
<gary_poster> uh oh
<gary_poster> not
<gary_poster> not wrapped up
<gary_poster> only ok if you are on google dns
<gary_poster> crap
<rick_h_> :( was hoping that wasn't the case
<gary_poster> going to #is
<hatch> hmm something is wrong then - I've never seen dns take more than 24h
<rick_h_> yea, why I wanted to double check. it's into 'something wrong' mode
<hatch> rick_h_: did you get the sauce lab details?
<hatch> they are on the CI wiki
<rick_h_> hatch: well gary_poster showed me the video point where the tests are
<rick_h_> hatch: so working on trying to figure out wtf...tests pass in local IE no problem. Trying to test against a charm serving the tests now in the hope something jumps up and breaks
<hatch> ugh one of THOSE issues
 * rick_h_ hates hoping that things break
<rick_h_> hatch: if you've got more insight on "THOSE" make sure you let me have it please :)
<gary_poster> to get my ducks in a row for is:
<gary_poster> host jujucharms.com from machine without google dns is 174.36.138.31
<gary_poster> good ip is 174.129.219.53
<hatch> correct
<hatch> it's like someone forgot to hit the 'propogate' button :)
<gary_poster> hazmat you around?  the dns switch to jujucharms.com appears to have gone badly, and I wanted to know who to talk to in #is
<gary_poster> I think you had an RT for this
<hazmat> gary_poster, RT
<hazmat> gary_poster, i did one for uistage that went through smoothly to get off hp
<gary_poster> hey hazmat, talking through this on canonical #is.  
<hazmat> gary_poster, joining there
<hazmat> gary_poster, dig @ns.canonical.com jujucharms.com
<benji> hmm, there doens't seem to be an R build of lbox; has anyone else seen that?
<rick_h_> benji: yep
<rick_h_> benji: had to build it. 
<rick_h_> ;sudo go get launchpad.net/lbox && sudo go install launchpad.net/lbox 
<rick_h_> benji: ^^ well minus the ; in my lxc got it going. 
<benji> thanks!
<rick_h_> man, this just sucks. Chrome/FF won't even run the tests on the charm over https. Ok, should be an easy fix. IE passes no problem, just a warning on mixed content. FF fails on local test run. /me is so confused
<gary_poster> rick_h_, charm lets you switch to insecure mode for just this reason
<gary_poster> but doesn't help the issue
<rick_h_> gary_poster: oh, missed this config. /me goes back to the config
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, pushing a trivial change to fix the https issue I think. 
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<rick_h_> gary_poster: but still IE works against the charm (ugh) and FF fails locally (double ugh)
<hatch> I wonder if any of this is related to mocha
<hatch> I don't really know how mocha works internally
<gary_poster> rick_h_, FF fails locally for me too.  frankban said it was probably because FF was not in focus
<hatch> blame what you don't understand!
<hatch> ;)
<gary_poster> FF must be in focus for tests to pass apparently
<gary_poster> have not rerun to verify since then
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ok. Yea, I recall that issue coming up. So I can not worry about FF. So my only real problem is that IE passes against the charm and CI doesn't. 
<gary_poster> right :-(
<gary_poster> and the error is not particularly helpful
<gary_poster> rick_h_, one approach would be to do what you want and make it a yui module and test it that way :-P
<rick_h_> no, IE has some lovely errors. The lines in the tests that's against doesn't fit the error really
<hatch> you can join the ci test in progress and open the dev tools in IE
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, looks like that'll have to be the technique to move it forward. I was wondering if maybe it's some quirks mode/etc that IE might be in but can't replicate the failures locally
<rick_h_> hatch: are there docs on how to do that?
<hatch> when the test starts click the link
<hatch> then click the window to have the vm avail to you in the browser
<hatch> ^^ docs ;)
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> haha sorry I don't remember if that specific usecase was documented
<rick_h_> hatch: all good, thanks
<hatch> http://simonsfoundation.org/features/science-news/unheralded-mathematician-bridges-the-prime-gap/
<hatch> interesting read for anyone who is interested in mathy things
<sinzui> hi gary_poster. I am now free to discuss jujucharms.com
<gary_poster> sinzui, ok, thanks.  Lemme finish up in #is and then I will meet you in 4 minutes in guichat for 10 minutes?
<sinzui> fab
<teknico> lbox/rietveld extremely slow today...
<rick_h_> teknico: might be LP as well. I know some days LP is slow it drags things along.
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 9
<gary_poster> pls update kanban
<hazmat> gary_poster, re resolving locally for dev ... using an external dns server like google's public dns is an option
<gary_poster> hazmat, ack, yeah recommended that on blog which made it through to juju blog
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 1
<benji> gary_poster: installing plugin...
<rick_h_> yay I blew things up!
<rick_h_> hatch: when you get a sec would love a steal a few min of your time
<hatch> sure going to be in the weekly call for a bit
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<rick_h_> victory! sorta
<rick_h_> ok, gary_poster and hatch would like to chat post weekly. I've got this but bigger issue in there.
<hatch> alrighty
<bac> gary_poster: new branch is just simply lp:charms/juju-gui
<gary_poster> rick_h_, hatch guichat now?
<hatch> sure
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr
<rick_h_> hatch: gary_poster posted bug #1183887 please let me know if something isn't clear per our discussion or edit it a bit
<_mup_> Bug #1183887: mocha silently skips bad test files <tests> <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183887>
<gary_poster> perfect, thanks rick_h_ !
<hatch> thanks rick_h_
<hatch> I also think I fixed my internet
<hatch> looks like the isp auto updated my router reverting some settings to their defaults
<hatch> and CLEARLY I need more power ;)
<rick_h_> orangesquad running off to lunch before CI tells me anything else it doesn't like about my stuff. bbiab. 
<sinzui> thanks rick_h_
<hatch> lol
 * hatch grabbing some lunch
<gary_poster> hatch we have our call scheduled now :-)
 * gary_poster decides hatch isn't coming and go gets lunch himself, in a 12 minute slot suddenly available  :-)
<rick_h_> orangesquad I'm back alert
<rick_h_> yay, the build is back to normal. /me does a happy dance
<hatch> gary_poster: oh crap so sorry! I totally missed it on the calendar
<hatch> woudl you like to reschedule? :)
<gary_poster> hatch np.  i'll ping you if I have time this afternoon, or we can do it next week
<hatch> sure thing
<hatch> neighbour down the street just bought a new rav 4 - damn they look nice
<rick_h_> subaru or bust!
<hatch> haha
<hatch> I was contemplating selling the 4runner for an STI
<hatch> but they are just too expensive here
<rick_h_> outbacks rule. Wife's driving my old one now. Love those things. 
<hatch> do you have the one with the mini truckbox?
<hatch> or is that not an outback
<rick_h_> no, crosstrack or something
<hatch> ohh
<rick_h_> I'm a fan of the original. wagon, drive through anything, haul 8' crap, get 25+mpg outback
<rick_h_> rav4 is a can of meh in comparison :P
<hatch> haha
<hatch> I dont think I could actualy not have the 4runner
<hatch> need to pull things :)
<rick_h_> that's why the wife drives the outback now. I got my brake controller installed and went camper shopping over my vacation
<hatch> nice - pick anything up?
<rick_h_> not yet. I promised I'd get the touareg this year and a camper next year. but liking the starcraft 227cks a lot and might get that 
<hatch> cool - have you noticed how the interiors of the new campers look like they are from the 80s?
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> heh
<hatch> I suppose that makes them more timeless
<bac> hatch: here is a story that is the exact opposite of the number theory episode you mentioned: http://projectwordsworth.com/the-paradox-of-the-proof/
<hatch> cool I'll read it later - can you give me a tldr?
<hatch> rick_h_: there is a bug which causes charms deployed from the browser to not have all of the config data - I am guessing this has to do with the charm.loaded = true; fudge.
<hatch> can I simply make a request to pull in the missing details? or do you have a technique for this already?
<rick_h_> hatch: I've not looked yet. I thought we already worked around the loaded = true stuff
<rick_h_> so something changed that broke it and not sure what's changed around there. 
<rick_h_> seen the bug, not looked for the source of it yet
<hatch> umm it was in the trunk that I branched earlier in the week
<hatch> ok let me rephrase...
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, but that was working when the feature was released. benji actually did it before 13.04
<hatch> when the charm is 'added' should all the data be there already? or do we only pull in a minimum amount?
<rick_h_> hatch: it should be everything. It pass in an instance of BrowserCharmModel and create an instance of CharmModel sent along
<hatch> ok because I remember a discussion we had in which we talked about only sending the minimum data
<hatch> I'll investigate further
<hatch> thanks
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, let me know if you need a hand. I helped benji some so know how it kind of fit together. 
<rick_h_> hatch: just lower down my stack of todo atm
<hatch> yeah it's alright it's getting close to your EOD on a long weekend :)
<rick_h_> woot! Need it, my head feels run through the wringer today. 
<hatch> haha - I gota find some time to get the kennels to the.....kennel, for next week :)
<hatch> I'd love it if I could connect my computer to my home internet and my two mobile connections to download things at 3x the speed :)
<hatch> I'm sure it could be done with 3 wifi chips and some torrent software
<hatch> rick_h_: still around?
<rick_h_> hatch: yep
<hatch> ok the charm config template is looking for a 'settings' property which is absent from charms deployed from the charm browser
<hatch> it looks like they are now called 'options'
<hatch> or am I missing something?
<rick_h_> hatch: looking, sec
<rick_h_> hatch: guichat?
<hatch> sure
<jcsackett> rick_h_: was there something besides test-server.sh that needed the s/localhost/0.0.0.0/ treatment?
<benji> gary_poster: combining the fact that I forgot about the weekly meeting and that this refactoring/testing is taking longer than I expected, I don't think I will have much time left over today; I'll let you know when I am done so I can do what I can
<gary_poster> ok benji np.  thanks for heads up
<rick_h_> jcsackett: I think that's the one. jcsackett maybe the rapi stuff as well? 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: but we don't tend to have to have that with the sandbox any more so meh
<jcsackett> rick_h_: ok, i'll check that later. i was mostly asking to see if i could just do it as a driveby in my current branch, or if it was worth spinning up a separate branch for it. i'll go with driveby.
 * hatch feels better now that he wasn't the only one who forgot about the weekly call :)
<rick_h_> jcsackett: rgr
<hatch> gary_poster: is it looking like you'd like to do the chat today or push to next week?
<rick_h_> hatch: so settings appears to come from app/views/charm-panel.js which is config && utils.extractServiceSettings
<gary_poster> hatch, in 1 hr?
<rick_h_> hatch: so I think just getting options from browsercharm into charm.config should work out for you
<hatch> rick_h_: yep just saw that
<hatch> :) thanks
<rick_h_> hatch: no problem, always here to help point out the obvious :)
<hatch> gary_poster: sure - I'll take this time to quickly run and drop off the kennels now
<gary_poster> cool hatch ttyl
<rick_h_> hatch: so you're working on that bug then? I'll pull our card off the board for that if so.
<hatch> rick_h_: umm....well yes I'll resolve it
<rick_h_> hatch: k, thanks. Make sure to link to the bug in the branch/etc. #1182295
<_mup_> Bug #1182295: adding a charm from the charm browser is broken <blocker> <charmbrowser> <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182295>
<hatch> although this is only an intermediary branch until we get the new UI
<hatch> ok will do
<sinzui> jcsackett, I see you are stabbing localhost rules in the gui
<jcsackett> sinzui: yup.
<Makyo> gary_poster, ping
<gary_poster> Makyo, thanks sorry finishing with ben 
<Makyo> gary_poster, np.
<hatch> oh boy the traffic was nuts
<Makyo> gary_poster, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju/juju-core/trunk/view/head:/cmd/juju/upgradecharm.go has the help-text for the options
<gary_poster> awesome thanks Makyo 
<hatch> ugh
<hatch> now manage.jujucharms.com is cutting off the transfer part way through
<gary_poster> hatch, of what?  http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/bws/sidebar/worked for me
<hatch> https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/0/charms/interesting
<hatch> Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected end of input
<hatch> but only when opened through the app
<hatch> direct it appears to return properly
<hatch> albeit with one HUGE response heh
<gary_poster> yeah, I think it will be good to serve the icons separately.  that is still the plan right rick_h_ ?
<hatch> yeah no matter what I do the response is cut short
<gary_poster> hatch, I get interesting on left
<gary_poster> and I can expand ceph on right
<hatch> yeah it DID work
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> doesn't work on uistage for me either
<hatch> maybe my internet does hate me today
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> I vote to write a local api simulator for jujucharms :)
<hatch> oh hey it worked!
<hatch> and there it goes
<hatch> lol
<hatch> this is pretty cool how you can use the 'old' panel and the 'new' one with the flags
<gary_poster> hatch you available for call?
<hatch> sure thing
<sinzui> abentley, do you have a moment to advise me about the direction to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/charmworld/+bug/1180055
<_mup_> Bug #1180055: KeyError: 'short_url' <oops> <charmworld:In Progress by sinzui> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180055>
<abentley> sinzui: Sure.
<sinzui> ^ I can ensure the charm has an empty short_url, or I can just update the tal to check for the short_url before attempting to make the tag
<sinzui> but maybe you feel some earlier process should have created the short_url.
<abentley> What is the short_url used for?  I didn't need to include it in the API.
<sinzui> well, some irony is this case.
<sinzui> abentley, /tools/store-missing view wants to link to the charm in m.jc so that you can view it. but not every charm has a short url to make that link
<sinzui> abentley, My quick tal hack shows let me see 3 of the problem charms, but the first two don't have pages
<sinzui> abentley, I think  http://staging.jujucharms.com/tools/store-missing want to show me a link to http://staging.jujucharms.com/~brunopereira81/oneiric/teamspeak3 which works. the juju-gui link in the same list does not work
<abentley> sinzui: I think every charm should have a short_url.  We have all the info needed once we've called available_charms.
<abentley> sinzui: It would be a trivial addition to abel's branch.
<sinzui> The search results implies that. I can follow the link to /charms/precise/juju-gui, then m.jc decides there is a problem and redirects to the MIA listing, and it dies on the URL that I can easily construct from the available info
<abentley> sinzui: Does that clear it up for you?
<sinzui> abentley, since the view is redirecting to MIA, do we want to make a link back to problem charm? the user will be in a cyclic loop
<abentley> sinzui: No, it doesn't seem productive to have a link to a charm known to be inaccessible.
<abentley> sinzui: Could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/api-docs/+merge/165696 ?
<sinzui> sure
<sinzui> r=me abentley
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yes we'll have the icons out of the api shortly
<gary_poster> yay rick_h_ thanks
<rick_h_> it's up after getting the browser behind the FF
#juju-gui 2014-05-19
<rick_h_> morning
<frankban> hi rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> howdy frankban, welcome back. 
<rick_h_> hopefully had some fun while away?
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks, yeah, I was able to relax a bit, and my grandma surgical operation went well
<rick_h_> oh, very good to hear
<frankban> rick_h_: quick chat after my lunch?
<rick_h_> frankban: sure thing
<frankban> cool thanks
 * frankban lunches
<jcsackett> rick_h_: any chance i can ask you to look at part 1 of 3 of tests for token rendering? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/328/
<bac> ahoy monday people
<rick_h_> jcsackett: sure thing, can in a few min
<jcsackett> rick_h_: awesome, thanks.
<jcsackett> morning, bac.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: can you take a peek at huw's branch while I look at yours?
<jcsackett> rick_h_: sure.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: happy to chat, but i'll have to ping you when i'm back from the doc.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i'll say now though, that doing the "render, test output" approach is exactly what i meant when i said we *weren't* directly testing method, and instead just doing implicit testing.
<jcsackett> if that's what we *want*, ok, but we're not unit testing.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yea, understand. This one I think hits the nerve a bit because all these tests are "render" tests
<frankban> rick_h_: I am available when you want
<rick_h_> I think there's a time/place for both but this one sure feels like the wrong side of it to me
<rick_h_> frankban: cool, hangout url?
<redir> everyone have a good weekend?
<frankban> redir: yes thanks. so, how is the store dependencies investigation going? After a quick look, I saw we'd have some indirect dependencies to handle (utils, schema, environs) and maybe some others. Also we'd need the testing package for testing.
<redir> frankban: Ididn't get too far. I only saw a direct dependency on juju-core/charm but didn't look at it's dependencies.
<redir> frankban: I have one last think on CW to finish so it can be migrated with ngrams.
<frankban> redir: ack
<redir> also it didn't occur to me until you mentioned it that 'go list' probably wouldn't list test dependencies by default.
<frankban> redir: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7488514/
<redir> frankban: right and XTestImports for test deps?
<frankban> redir: AFAICT tests depends mostly on the "testing" package. unfortunately it does not seems we have a Deps for tests, so we need to check each individual package. There is stuff like launchpad.net/juju-core/environs/config (for charm tests) but I guess we can fix that.
<frankban> redir: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7488568/
<redir> frankban: XTestImports []string // imports from XTestGoFiles lists imports from external packages AFAICT. Albeit not recursively
<redir> frankban: nice
<luca> rick_h_: should I start QA’ing the URL now? or wait for a later build?
<rick_h_> luca: you can qa now. I'll triage stuff that's still todo and such
<luca> rick_h_: ok
<luca> rick_h_: should I just file bugs?
<rick_h_> luca: maybe just notes in a google doc? And I can reply/note and we can create bugs from that 
<rick_h_> luca: probably less work on your end than filling out the bug form over and over
<luca> rick_h_: ok, sounds good.
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 6
<redir> think I have the migration test done. will commit after running fill suite
<rick_h_> jujugui call now
 * rick_h_ gets in the call
<jcsackett> rick_h_ I hadn't realized it was 11, still not back home. 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: gotcha
<rick_h_> Makyo: ^
<bac> rick_h_: paste it here please
<rick_h_> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApyaFXSrLF38dGVCYUhGLTRXMXRaVXBCMUFjQlJMTkE&usp=drive_web#gid=3
<kadams54> As long as that was, it's still shy of the marathon 3 hour meetings I've done in the past.
<bac> redir: do you have a branch you want me to look at?
<redir> bac: gonna make lunch then hit you up but there is a branch at ~reedobrien/es-migration
<redir> bac: if you can sanity chech that, I'd appreciate it. And i'll update the docs after lunch
<bac> redir: cool.  will lunch now too.
<redir> awesome
<bac> redir: i think you mean sanity czech
<hatch> kadams54 3h meetings? lol ouch
<hatch> it was kind of funny that there was a 'reed' column and an 'agreed' column :D
<rick_h_> kadams54: yea, still a sucky way to start off the week. "Yay 45min planning poker meeting"
<rick_h_> we have too much stuff 'on deck' I need to do some more cleaning
<kadams54> The best part was that at the end of the 3 hours we had to schedule another planning meeting because we'd never gotten to the actual planning poker part.
<rick_h_> lmao, that seems like a can of fail
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i am finally back; want to chat?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: sure thing
<rick_h_> hangout url?
<jcsackett> rick_h_: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g3c2nla25fgahq4pm3h7w5ocdua?authuser=2&hl=en
<redir> bac I can be a real slav when it comes to typing
 * rick_h_ goes to make some lunchables
<jcsackett> jujugui: we're still doing 2 space indents, right? i've found some objects (tokens) appear to have 4 space, wondering if those should be cleaned up or not.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yes, 2 space indent though in line breaks in () I think the linter wants 4
<rick_h_> jcsackett: we just make the linter happy :P
<jcsackett> rick_h_: yeah, in line breaks i know are 4--i've upset the linter before. :p
<jcsackett> but this is like "var thingy = Y.base.create(..." and events line is 4 space, which i think should be 2.
<jcsackett> i'll clean 'em up as a separate trivial branch while i'm working on them.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: pushed the changes we chatted about in review/chat. i think between that and follow up we're set, if you want to take another look at the PR.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: looking
<rick_h_> jcsackett: lGTM
<jcsackett> rick_h_: thanks.
<jcsackett> is CI still going bananaballs? it sent a failure back "connection reset by peer" against my PR earlier that seemed to involve the last 12 branches.
<rick_h_> looking
<Makyo> jujugui tiny docs branch: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/329  Currently, the icon shows unknown, which I'm looking into, but I want opinions on removing -W from SPHINXOPTS
<redir> BradCrittenden: back?
<jcsackett> Makyo: can things sphinx warns us on bork the docs? or just result in them being kinda ugly?
<jcsackett> i'm usually good with warnings *not* being errors, so as long as they don't include this option b/c warns can be particularly bad, i'm +1.
<Makyo> jcsackett, Worst case would be a broken link, I think.  Things that are actual errors will still be errors and cause make docs to fail.
<jcsackett> Makyo: seems fine to me then.
 * jcsackett goes to comment as such on PR.
<bac> hey redir
<Makyo> jcsackett, thanks.  Just need to see if saucelabs will ever show anything but 'unknown'.
<Makyo> rick_h_, do we have saucelabs creds somewhere so I can investigate this real quick?
<rick_h_> Makyo: sec
<redir> bac: thoughts
<redir> ?
<bac> redir: oooking now
<bac> er, looking now
<bac> redir: have you tried locally spinning up and populating a version 26 of the db and then applying this migration?
<redir> bac how do I populate a version 26 of this locally?
<redir> and where are versions 1-25?
<bac> redir: oh, don't ask that.  :(
<redir> bac the short answer is no
<redir> bac but if I understand the migration code, it shouldn't touch mongo
<redir> version 27
<bac> redir: shelve your 027, blow away the ES, then load it back up.  that should give you v26.
<bac> ingest some stuff.  then run the 027 migration
<redir> I can do that. Are you verifying?
<bac> redir: that's true
<redir> bac&
<bac> redir: i will.
<redir> also shouldn't I then start at version 0 and ensure all migrations work
<redir> ls
<redir> oop
<redir> s
<bac> redir: i'm also confused by your 'exists_in_index'.  seems overly complicated.  why not just call get(id, kind) and let it handle the charm/bundle differences?
<redir> bac I borrowed that from another test
<bac> redir: it can go from 0 directly to 26.  the way migrations work kind of got messed up a while back
<redir> bac understood
<bac> redir: ok.  it may be required but seems too complicated to me
<redir> there are gaps in my understanding, too
<redir> bac initially I thought I'd write a few tests, but then realized there wasn't that much to test...
<redir> bac: would you like me to remove the helper?
<bac> not yet
<redir> bac: I dropped everything am re ingesting with code @ revno 511. Then will initialize db versioning, update to tip, and test migration
<bac> redir: i'm doing the same but going back to r508, since that is the version on production, which is what we care about
<rick_h_> jujugui anyone have time off in the next 2 weeks that's not submitted they know about?
<bac> redir: see manage.jujucharms.com/heartbeat to check the revno
<bac> rick_h_: i'm comtemplating either this friday or next tuesday.  will decide rsn
<redir> bac: thanks will revert to 508
<rick_h_> bac: rgr thanks
<jcsackett> rick_h_: pretty sure you saw my moving swap day from may 9th to this coming friday; also memorial day which i'm not sure i filed yet.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: rgr, yea got the holiday on everyone
<Makyo> rick_h_, Part of Friday the 30th for closing.
<rick_h_> Makyo: cool thx
<Makyo> Like, two hours in the afternoon, closing is at 4, EOD is at 5.
<rick_h_> Makyo: understood 
<bac> Makyo: congrats.  hadn't heard it was all going through
<rick_h_> just trying to pick out how many cards to assign over
<Makyo> bac, thanks. Things got pushed up by the seller.
<bac> redir: i completed a 026 - 027 migration and it all went well.  you want to do a hangout to discuss the steps?  it's kind of non-intuitive
<redir> I shouldn't follow intuition if it isn't intuitive so yes, I think that sounds like a splendid idea:)
<bac> redir: can you spin one up and invite me?
<redir> bac sure
<redir> rick_h_: you mean in the team calendar or in the canonical admin thing?
<rick_h_> redir: well more that I'm not aware of :)
<rick_h_> redir: which is mostly canonicaladmin
<redir> rick_h_: OK then quite possibly
<redir> but it is in the team calendar
<redir> rick_h_: I'll follow up after chatting with bac
<rick_h_> redir: okie dokie. I'm free whenever you're ready
<jcsackett> so...i should probably have asked this weeks ago...but can anyone explain why shipit is a squirrel in a hat?
<Makyo> Github ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<rick_h_> lol, much better answer than mine
 * jcsackett laughs
<rick_h_> yay kanban board is updated and ready for 2wk cycle again. 
<rick_h_> Feels good, like cleaning up that messy garage that's been fugly for too long
<Makyo> jujugui pausing the saucelabs indicator card, since they don't seem to show anything but unknown for us without further config.  Any suggestions on a next card?
<rick_h_> Makyo: the world is our oyster? ghost config, new machine UI controls, the bug around the relation lines in maint. 
<Makyo> Aha, sounds good.  Will do.
<rick_h_> oh hmm, should have subtracted some card points for today. Oh well, we're a bit over subscribed
<rick_h_> Makyo: your expenses and done right? Just catching up on the misc end of the board
<Makyo> Oops, yeah, sorry, those are done.
<redir> rick_h_: prolly after your call at this point
<rick_h_> redir: I'm all good, my call is cancelled
<rick_h_> redir: so whenever you're free
<redir> rick_h_: OK  gimme 10 
<redir> rick_h_: ring
<rick_h_> Makyo: did you see the email from Menno regarding unit status?
<Makyo> Oops, no wonder email was quiet, 2FA time.
<Makyo> Checking now.
<rick_h_> Makyo: cool, it's from last night. If you get a few min can you read that over and make sure we're cool and maybe reply back. 
<Makyo> Sure thing
<rick_h_> Makyo: and if we need to build up any todo's we get that in
<rick_h_> Makyo: ty much
 * rick_h_ runs away. Have a good day everyone. 
<redir> later rick_h_ 
<redir> bac yt?
<bac> redir: yes
<redir> thoughts on where to put migration helper files
<redir> ?
<redir> bac: I dumped the pre 027 mapping. so we can load it in the tests
<bac> redir: in a tests/data (or similar) subdir?
<redir> cw.migrations.versions.tests.data ?
<bac> yes.
<redir> k
<redir> tx
<redir> bac, what exception was raised on staging?
<bac> NumberParsingFooThingy
<bac> that was on qa.m.j.c  -- haven't rolled it to staging yet. </pedantic>
<redir> from __magic_errors__ import NumberParsingFooThingy
<bac> it is an ES exception
<redir> how do  I look at the specifics:)
<redir> not sure where qa.m.j.c is
<bac> redir: actually NumberFormatException
<redir> wha
<bac> qa.manage.jujucharms.com is the system we maintain on canonistack
<redir> bac is there a traceback?
<redir> I have a test and it doesn't reproduce
<bac> redir: no, this is all from memorty from the failed deploy last week
<bac> s/memorty/memory/
<redir> bac, not sure how to reproduce then. I can put the mapping right over the old one and search and it still works
<bac> i can try to reproduce it by going back to r508, resetting the version to 026, and going forward
<redir> bac that wouldbe cool I think
<bac> redir: it may be data driven
<redir> I don't know what I am trying to reproduce
<bac> redir: i mean, there are charms that cause it to be thrown
<bac> redir: success (in failing) http://paste.ubuntu.com/7490215/
<rick_h_> jcsackett: did you get anywhere with huw's branch?
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i left comments; did you want me to fixup and land it?
<jcsackett> it only needs one other test, which i can absolutely add and land this evening.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ah missed the comments in my email today 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: did you give it a +1 otherwise so he can land it after the test?
<jcsackett> rick_h_: no, but i will now.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: awesome thanks
<rick_h_> Makyo: the pull request with the icon, should we close then then since that turned into paused slack?
<Makyo> rick_h_, sorry, was dogwalking.  Yes, I say close it.  It's going to take more work than is worth for a slack task right now.
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: The card "Wire existing containers and machines into the unit token." has been done unless I misunderstand the card.
<bac> hi huwshimi
<huwshimi> bac: Hey :)
 * bac not really here, just saying hi
<rick_h_> huwshimi: it needs to be live updating and should be selectable when you click on the placement button 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: clicking on the placement icon in an unplaced unit token doesnt' do anything atm
<rick_h_> huwshimi: there's some html there, but it's not in final form
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Oh, I see, it's the placement that needs to be done. Nevermind me :)
<rick_h_> yea, we've concentrated on drag-n-drop, but now we need to start looking at the click/form/drop down UI 
<redir> bac: that is totally different than NumberFormatException. 
<redir> But I have a test for MapperParsingExceptionError now
<redir> of course I feel like this now: http://bit.ly/TnzYrY
#juju-gui 2014-05-20
<frankban> not sure if I was disconnected earlier
<frankban> morning fwereade: I am investigating the path to remove store code from juju-core, in order to create its own git repo. given http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7492017/ , it seems we have to do that in many incremental steps. at first sight, it seems the utils and testing packages should be migrated first, then schema, then charm and finally store. What do you think? I am not sure how this kind of work has been handled be
<frankban> fore. I imagine something like 1) lock the package (email?), 2) create the git repo and 3) update core (remove the package, fix imports, fix dependencies file).
<fwereade> frankban, it's a bit of a perfect storm of cleaners, decorators, furniture deliveries and cleaners here atm, and I'm just making a sandwich; I will be with you shortly
<frankban> fwereade: :-) np and thank you
<fwereade> frankban, ok, sorry, I think I can work again now
<fwereade> frankban, are you free for a g+?
<frankban> fwereade: cool
<frankban> fwereade: sure
<fwereade> frankban, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g5z557wyte4tlcapwfeqetgyzya?hl=en
<frankban> fwereade: This party is over... https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gusnuo5mlb37av6rppczm72heea?hl=en ?
<fwereade> frankban, I'm the first one there apparently
<rick_h_> frankban: you guys make good progress there?
<frankban> rick_h_: yes, I'll send an email about current state
<rick_h_> frankban: awesome thanks
<jcsackett> rick_h_, frankban: can either of you take a look at https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/330
<rick_h_> jcsackett: sure thing, I can in a couple of min
<jcsackett> rick_h_: thanks.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: can you peek at huw's again this morning in trade?
<jcsackett> rick_h_: already looking.
 * rick_h_ needs coffee for review time
<bac> morning
<frankban> rick_h_: email sent
 * frankban lunches
<jcsackett> rick_h_: don't know if you started looking at mine; there was a merge conflict with develop that i've resolved.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: awesome
<jcsackett> rick_h_: what time does huw start?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: he's usually around 7pm or so
<jcsackett> ok. i have questions about his branch that keep me from just stamping it, but don't want to block him--i'll try to be on IRC for a bit then.
<jcsackett> we need another JS coder on the team in his timezone. :p
<rick_h_> jcsackett: sounds good
<rick_h_> heh, well I can help look as well if needed. I'll be around
<redir> bac, rick_h_, jcsackett review s'il vous plait http://bit.ly/1h3Sw5i :)
<redir> if someone has time
<bac> redir: already on it
<redir> bac: great. I just pushed up a commit trimming out ununsed helper bits in the tests
<bac> doh
<bac> ok
<rick_h_> frankban: replied and passed along with one request to pass that through the juju-dev list. 
<rick_h_> frankban: I've got a card of size 10 "Pull our deps from core into sharable libraries" to use to create cards for starting that work
<rick_h_> frankban: I'll create a doc from your email and we can start to create work items out of it from there. 
<bac> redir: review done, and approved with changes.  please be sure to see the in-line comments, which may be a bit funky since you landed another rev.  there is a drop down to show the different diffs.
<bac> QA was good too
<redir> bac just reading through it in email. updates forthcoming.
<redir> think i have a couple unused imports too.
<bac> redir: lint should catch those
<redir> it did, but I forgot about them in the 5 minutes it took to run the tests...:(
<bac> redir: that is one benefit of lbox, it runs 'make check' before letting you proceed.
<redir> so maybe I can use it
<redir> as @not canonical
<redir> I see wayne using it and asked him. He said he was using non canonical account to do it:(
<jcsackett> bac: did we just do a deploy of charmworld on production?
<bac> jcsackett: i hope not
 * redir blinks
<bac> jcsackett: no, still on 508 http://manage.jujucharms.com/heartbeat
<jcsackett> bac: mbruzek is reporting intermittent oddities with the API. he looked for manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/charm/precise/openerp-server, and got no data. but it's showing data now.
<redir> http://manage.jujucharms.com/heartbeat is showing r508
<bac> jcsackett: we may be having data center problems.  i'm getting intermittent failures from the LP api
<jcsackett> bac: ok.
<bac> i shall mozy over to webops and mention it
<jcsackett> bac: oh, huh, i think a server went down? start time on heartbeat is 2 minutes ago.
<bac> jcsackett: hmm.  i wonder if charmworld hit the LP API failure and it threw an exception causing it to restart
<bac> actually, no, it should only affect the ingest process
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks for creating the google doc and the card. juju-dev ml is internal, right?
<rick_h_> frankban: no, i think it's public. I don't think there's anything we need to worry about in this plan/doc though or am I missing it?
<redir> as long as it doesn't sing the blues
<bac> jcsackett: actually i see m.j.c and qa.m.j.c servers restarting a lot.  webops says LP is undergoing scheduled maint which has pushed the DB load very high.
<jcsackett> interesting.
<bac> i'll poke around QA and see if the logs say anything useful
<frankban> redir, rick_h_: we should also investigate a way to migrate a partial bzr history to git
<bac> jcsackett: do you have access to QA on canonistack?
<rick_h_> frankban: yea, they've pulled out some other tools. Make that part of the email? 
<jcsackett> bac: i do not.
<rick_h_> frankban: I guess loggo/errgo or whatever was out then in and then out again. Maybe they don't have experience with it
<bac> jcsackett: oh.  you should grab the staging tools and get set up, if you want.  i can walk you through it.
<jcsackett> bac: perhaps this afternoon? i don't believe we're blocking anyone now on investigating the charmworld goof.
<rick_h_> frankban: for each of these migrate cards. I'm going to set them at a size of 3, but we'll have to get a feel for how long it takes. So don't worry about it too much.
<rick_h_> frankban: I figure after a couple we'll have a better idea
<frankban> rick_h_: sounds good
<bac> jcsackett: sure, whenever
<jcsackett> bac: cool.
<rick_h_> redir: so let's get you in the loop on the deps and maybe you can help with them this week. 
<rick_h_> heh, kanban cards update, lots more than the budgeted 10, wheeee
<jcsackett> jujugui: can i get a review of https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/330
<jcsackett> oops, old link.
<kadams54> Looking…
<rick_h_> heh, yea merged :P
<jcsackett> kadams54: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/332
<jcsackett> there's the new link.
<jcsackett> sorry. :p
<kadams54> np
<kadams54> jcsackett: looks good.
<jcsackett> kadams54: thanks. :)
<rick_h_> kadams54: how goes, how's your test card? I went to look at it yesterday but didn't see the new revisions/changes. 
<rick_h_> kadams54: is that wip or need a review?
<kadams54> WIP - hatch and I need to chat about how to handle data-ids before it'll be ready for a review/merge. Currently tracking down/cleaning up some leaky tests in that whole test suite.
<rick_h_> kadams54: gotcha ok
<rick_h_> Makyo: can I ask you the favor of setting up the JS code question for the interview this afternoon please?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: lint issues in test run fyi
<jcsackett> rick_h_: ah, thanks.
<hatch> kadams54 wasssssuuupppp?
<kadams54> hatch: chat now or after standup?
<hatch> a few mins, just going to move into the office
<hatch__> kadams54 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g7is4cqz7uzgb4wawoc6n75yaia?hl=en
<redir> bac, wanna look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reedobrien/charmworld/es-migration/revision/517
<redir> need anything else before marking approved?
<rick_h_> redir: see PM please
 * rick_h_ takes a quick walk the dog break
<bac> redir: looks good
<redir> bac: tx marking as approved.
<bac> cool
<bac> redir: let's see if it gets deployed to qa by itself.  i suspect not.
<redir> bac because?
<bac> redir: b/c jenkins lander is a lazy bum
<redir> mmm
<hatch> holy so many emails batman 
<jcsackett> jujugui call in 10.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: talk post standup about pyramid-y stuff?
<bac> redir: you see my msgs in that other channel?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: souds good
<hatch> curious, why didn't we choose twisted or tornado? 
<kadams54> frankban: running into a problem where test code is causing problems here: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/blob/develop/app/models/models.js#L712
<kadams54> The test code passes in a machine ID of 0
<kadams54> And the function returns the list of unplaced units, rather than the list of units associated with machine 0.
<hatch> in my research the hype machine likes tornado it seems
<hatch> of course popularity !== best :)
<rick_h_> hatch: tornado is newer, smaller, more web centric
<kadams54> The hype machine also liked Jersey Shore
<rick_h_> hatch: and it came from facebook, so it gets social media bonus points
<redir> bac which channel
<rick_h_> redir: private channel
<frankban> kadams54: I'll take a look, FWIW a machine id should always be a string
<frankban> kadams54: so filterByMachine('0')
<kadams54> Ah yes, I'll fix that in the test code…
<kadams54> And tests pass! Yay.
<rick_h_> yay!
<frankban> :-)
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 1, kanban and all that 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ^
<jcsackett> jumping in now.
<hatch> lol
<hatch> when all else fails, kill the tab
<rick_h_> lol
<Makyo> rick_h_, http://collabedit.com/h4nym
<rick_h_> ty Makyo 
<hatch> binary yo!
<jcsackett> rick_h_: looks like forking a private remains private.
<jcsackett> so we can delete testing private and have ourselves a lovely time.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: wrong channel bro
<rick_h_> :)
<jcsackett> bloody hell.
<hatch> lol
<hatch> at least it wasn't a key or anything :)
<rick_h_> please take my password kthx!
 * jcsackett briefly contemplates the old "irc makes your password *****" joke
<hatch> frankban so I'm looking at calling env.add_unit() instead of placeUnit() but the add_unit call creates a new unit which requires us deleting the one already created for the unplaced-unit
<rick_h_> you've got to wrap it in <password></password> tags for that to work
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> and only works for html enabled irc readers
<hatch> frankban and manually deleting the old unit doesn't follow the same pattern for every other unplaced unit interaction....which I was trying to avoid
<frankban> hatch: ok, let me look at the placeUnit code
<hatch> frankban https://gist.github.com/d1b7a1250b148a6f7051
<hatch> this is the diff of what I've got...but it doesn't feel right either because it's the only place which manually modifies the records' command
<frankban> hatch: that seems fine to me: if the machine does not exist, we register the corresponding addMachines parent so that the record can be updated later. Otherwise we update the record right now
<frankban> hatch: there are already many places where records are mutated
<hatch> frankban well those other places are internal to the 'lazy' commands
<hatch> I'm concerned that this ecs code is doing a lot of 'magic' and will be very hard to follow for the 'uninitiated' 
<hatch> this will be like our own shibboleth lol
<frankban> hatch: lol
 * frankban adds an irc beep for "shibboleth"
<hatch> ok I'll continue down this path and once we are close to being done with the ecs we can figure out how to make it easier to follow for others
<hatch> lol
<hatch> such a good word
<kadams54> jcsackett, rick_h_ : is there any more work being done on improving tests for machines?
<jcsackett> kadams54: the only thing left is my functional test branch, which is only in the containers column describe block.
<jcsackett> kadams54: at least insofar as active work.
<kadams54> OK
<kadams54> Some of the new tests around machines deal with functions that don't exist any more in my branch :-\
<jcsackett> kadams54: kill 'em then.
<frankban> hatch: I see two possible improvement paths: short term, we should document the ecs framework, so that those things sound less magic. long term, we can investigate other solutions, like automatically generating the changeset from the ghost models in our database, e.g. we have these ghost entities, make them real
<jcsackett> as long as what's replaced things is covered.
<hatch> frankban yeah we are going to need to do the ghost stuff fairly soon when we have to update the inspector to represent the changes made in the ECS
<frankban> cool
<kadams54> jcsackett: I think we may have coverage out the whazoo :-)
<jcsackett> kadams54: that was my hope.
<jcsackett> let this be a shining beacon from which we begin improving coverage elsewhere.
<hatch> bac the non-promoted juju-gui charm is in the 'popular' list now
<hatch> we probably shouldn't promote that one over the promoted version
<frankban> hatch, bac: uhm, it seems the recommended juju-gui cannot be found: https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/?text=juju-gui
<bac> hatch: i'm looking to see what you're talking about
<bac> hatch: the link frankban posted has none that are under Recommended
<hatch> hmm, now I can't reproduce it. bac  under 'popular' the first result was the juju-gui but one that wasn't promulgated 
<hatch> it was the juju-gui user one
<hatch> so where is the real one? :)
<frankban> it seems the results are being updated while we talk
<hatch> oh.... that's odd
<hatch> heh
<bac> hatch: featured=promulgated.  popular is something else
<hatch> bac oh ok....so we are still left with the lack of promulgated juju-gui charm
<hatch> unless it's doing some re-indexing or something
<bac> hatch: i think so.  i'd work with the charmers to get that done as they manage all of the charm promulgationing
<hatch> oh there it is now
<hatch> it must have been being updated or something
<hatch> sorry to bother you :)
 * rick_h_ runs to get lunch between meetings. 30min gap wooo!
<hatch> frankban I added a container using app.db.machines.add({id: '0/lxc/0'}) which ends up in the db, when I then place a unit on it, and deploy. Accessing the machine db from the fakebackend.js the machine I added is no longer in the db
<hatch> any idea why this would be?
<hatch> oh....
<hatch> app.db.machines and this.db.machines are different db's
<frankban> hatch: yes, the fakebackend should simulate incoming data from the watcher
<frankban> something about changes IIRC
<hatch> yeah ok - I was just testing the new placeunit and ran into this. So for testing I'm just going to make fakebackend accessible on the app instance 
<hatch> so I can add to both db's
<hatch> nice, that worked
<hatch> bug....fixed
<frankban> \o/
<hatch> oh yeah there are no placeUnit tests
<hatch> lol damn
<hatch> frankban could you do me a favour and write a more detailed "why" comment for https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/blob/develop/app/utils/environment-change-set.js#L582-L584 so I can include it in this branch - I'm not 100% clear on it myself 
<frankban> hatch: when placeUnit is called, the unit could have been already placed to a ghost machine. In that case the corresponding addMachines parent has been set to the addUnit record. When we place the unit again, that parent is no longer relevant and must be removed. At this point either the unit is re-placed to a ghost, in which case a new parent is added, or an existing machine will host the unit, in which case we do
<frankban> n't need a parent at all
<hatch> thanks that REALLY clears it up :) I'll add that comment to the code
<rick_h_> hatch: kadams54 Makyo call time, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1mXy66SH05B1U-E_vxGDP_Ig4Ez50VvsmZ7sMW2jiLSI/edit is the doc
<rick_h_> hatch: come back
<rick_h_> you can't leave us yet :P
<hatch> rick_h_ for my exploratory day I filed a bug....not sure how the heck this one happened heh
<rick_h_>  hatch cool, saw it in my email but not looked at it yet
<rick_h_> will triage and add a card shortly and thanks for running with QA day
<rick_h_> I forgot to bring it up on the standup again
<hatch> :)
 * rick_h_ ponders adding a non-moving card for qa on the board
<bac> hi jcsackett, got a sec?
<bac> rick_h_: heads up, manage.j.c is restarting the server every few minutes and i've been trying to find out why.  also the charmworld lander cannot update qa.mjc and i cannot use juju to communicate with it, so it may need to be torn down and redeployed.
<rick_h_> bac: ugh and double ugh. Thanks for the heads up. Let me know if there's something we can do to help debug or anything.
<bac> oh i'm going to miss canonicaladmin...
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> I feel like we should be throwing a party
<rick_h_> though I guess we've not seen the new system yet
<rick_h_> and I guess expenses will still live on canonicaladmin
<rick_h_> which is probably the worst part of it
<bac> oh, i misread that part.
<hatch> yeah I'm curious as to the advantage for us now having to use two systems
<bac> hatch: twice the quirks and work-arounds to remember
<rick_h_> well hopefully I can more easily see the filed time off of the team
<rick_h_> that's a pita to do every 2wk cycle
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> woot
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah that would be nice 
<hatch> I don't think i've ever used hr software that wasn't a total pile
<hatch> here is to hoping this one bucks the trend
<kadams54> hatch: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/325 is ready for QA
<kadams54> hatch: If you're interested, of course :-)
<hatch> oh you're so thoughtful :) 
<hatch> I can do it but I'd like to get these placeUnit tests done first
<hatch> so i'll leave it up for grabs until then
<hatch> for some reason I can't capture something which throws :/
<bac> ugh, tornado warning.  you should get hurricanes or tornadoes but not both.
<rick_h_> hah, "nasty wind-weather your way"
<rick_h_> problem solved, it's all in the marketing
<kadams54> guihelp: Looking for QA on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/325
<bac> hey rick_h_ it looks like you added the beaker support to charmworld.  you have any recollection?
<rick_h_> bac: yep, kindof
<bac> rick_h_: specifically, app-exception.log fills up with warnings that mongo already exists when beaker init is called.  it looks like the stanza in setup.py for beaker may be causing us to try to load the namespace twice.
<rick_h_> bac: it does the session management stuff
<rick_h_> bac: hmm, do we store the beaker session in mongo or just use filed backed?
<bac> mongo
<rick_h_> I'd switch to just file based and drop mongo?
<rick_h_> traffic isn't nearly high enough to deal with it tbh
<rick_h_> http://beaker.readthedocs.org/en/latest/configuration.html
<bac> rick_h_: well, i think i'd like to just remove the part from setup.py as it seems to cause trouble.  verifying that it isn't needed.  was curious if you knew that it was needed.
<rick_h_> bac: no, without going through it don't recall the setup.py part or what that would be setup that way. 
 * rick_h_ goes to look at charmworld setup.py
<rick_h_> bac: hmm yea. I guess it's one way of configuring beaker. I bet the same config can go into the app __init__.py or something
<bac> rick_h_: i think it isn't needed.  with it in, pkg_resources.iter_entry_points('beaker.backends') lists mongo twice.  when i remove it from setup.py it is listed just once.
<rick_h_> bac: cool
<rick_h_> bac: yea, if it's config'd correctly without the setup.py INI block info then peachy. I bet it was tweaked at some point from some copy/paste instructions
<rick_h_> jcsackett: kadams54 can you guys swap reviews?
<Makyo> Stepping out for a short appointment
<jcsackett> rick_h_: yup.
<jcsackett> kadams54: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/333
<jcsackett> bac: as soon as i do this review, i can chat with you if you like. sorry i missed your ping earlier. i was at the mechanics. thought i had pinged in the channel to say so, but evidently not.
<kadams54> jcsackett: taking a look
<kadams54> jcsackett: I see merge conflicts in my future :-)
<kadams54> jcsackett: fortunately minor…
<rick_h_> kadams54: just have to race him
<rick_h_> the carrot to get up for review fast and furious )
<kadams54> Au contraire, it's incentive to review his very, very slowly ;-)
<jcsackett> yeah, we're in a standoff here.
<jcsackett> :p
<jcsackett> if we're both being honest though, there's much less to my PR. :p
<kadams54> jcsackett: Yup. That's why it's already marked as "LGTM" :-)
<kadams54> I did ask that one formatting change be dropped, which will be one less merge conflict for me.
<kadams54> ok, gotta pick up kiddos from school. Will be back in 30.
<jcsackett> kadams54: i will happily help you have less merge conflicts.
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review/QA plz and thx https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/334
<hatch> jcsackett I always thought functional tests were unit tests and integration tests were the ones which actually spanned multiple methods
<hatch> this is just in reference to your branch, it could just be my terminology fail :)
<jcsackett> hatch: really? i've always been told: unit = small unit of functionality (method, function), functional = larger test of a components functionality, integration = test of several components working together.
<hatch> I suppose that makes more sense :)
<hatch> carryon
<hatch> hah
<jcsackett> the lines blur a bit, to be sure.
<hatch> jcsackett I'm looking at kadams branch and I'm wondering about all of these removed tests
<hatch> they seem like they should still be there...no?
<hatch> specifically the 'can create machine tokens' ones
<hatch> maybe I'm missing that it's covered in the new ones he added
<jcsackett> hatch: there's no longer an individual renderToken method for machine tokens, b/c the tokens generally always exist.
<jcsackett> it's reasonably tested, still, i think.
<hatch> ahh ok cool
<jcsackett> though i am weeping at the deletion of all the stuff i wrote only days ago.
<jcsackett> :p
<hatch> rick_h_ any preference on my next card?
<hatch> jcsackett haha yeah....that happens :)
<rick_h_> hatch: I htink that il card needs to get done
<rick_h_> hatch: if you're up for taking it, I have a call in 4min
<rick_h_> hatch: but I'd like to go over it before you get started onit
<hatch> *caugh caugh* I'm sick, bb after that card is done
<hatch> :P
<hatch> OH FINE!
<hatch> haha, eta on call? 
<hatch> I can probably start on the bug card first
<rick_h_> hatch: interview, 3:30 to 4:30 
<hatch> ok I'll track down the bug first
<rick_h_> hatch: sounds good to me
<rick_h_> get something to work on for today and let's start the big whammy tomorrow?
<hatch> sure
<kadams54> hatch: can you weigh in on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/325#discussion_r12862040 ?
<kadams54> I'm guessing the answer is "yes" but just want to make sure.
<hatch> looking
<hatch> commented - yes :)
<bac> rick_h_, jcsackett: could one of  you sanity check this small change: https://codereview.appspot.com/95480044/
<hatch> jujugui was there a change in charmworld recently which would have passed 'juju-gui-90' in the charm url vs 'juju-gui' ?
<hatch> I've found the bug/fix in the GUI, I just want to know if this is a bug in charmworld or just a change that we didn't protect against in the gui
<bac> hatch: not that i'm aware
<redir> hatch: I've never seen those letters before...
<hatch> hmm odd...ok I'll fix it in the GUI to be more defensive, wonder how this just started happening heh
<hatch> redir :)
<hatch> the code that's failing hasn't been touched in 6 months so that's why I'm curious about the chamworld stuff....no biggy though
<redir> bac I'd review that for you but don't know if I can or how in googleapps
<bac> redir: that's ok.  it's more archeology than code review
<redir> hatch: 508 is running on prod. there was some restart biz this morning. were there more details about that bac?
<redir> from webops
<hatch> redir this was in relation to the data being returned from charmworld api calls
<hatch> so a restart woudln't make any difference
<bac> redir: not yet.  i got log files but saw nothing conclusive
<redir> hatch: k. the ngrams stuff I did is in 509 and 512 which isn't in production yet. 
<rick_h_> hatch: it must be something as it didn't do it without the flags
<rick_h_> hatch: so seems like it must be something we changed recently in the GUI
<rick_h_> bac: did you get your review you need?
<rick_h_> hatch: my thing got done early, got time to chat?
<bac> rick_h_: no.  it is just about the beaker stuff.
<hatch> yeah sure - one min, going to get the dogs in
<rick_h_> bac: LGTM
<rick_h_> hatch: k, shoot me a link please
<jcsackett> bac looking now.
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g3qq5xtbryxutddyon5gstiqsea?hl=en
<hatch> ^ rick_h_ 
<jcsackett> oh, nm, i see rick_h_ looked.
<jcsackett> bac: do you still need to chat re:charmworld?
<bac> jcsackett: no, thanks.
<bac> jcsackett: i may need to bug you later, though, if i can't figure out why the server is restarting every three minutes
<jcsackett> bac: i will try to be more available, should that happen. can you pass me the link for staging tools? i can set that back up on my own (did it once before).
<bac> jcsackett: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ce-orange-squad/charmworld/staging-tools
<jcsackett> bac: thanks.
<bac> jcsackett: note that juju now requires the sharing of the jenv file used to bootstrap a system in order to collaborate on it
<bac> jcsackett: so those jenv files are a part of this branch.
<bac> jcsackett: whenever someone uses these tools to bootstrap a new system, and the jenv changes, it needs to be checked in and pushed back to LP
<jcsackett> ok.
<bac> jcsackett: i think a lot of this could be replaced with a bundle.  it is on my todo list.
 * rick_h_ runs away to watch the boy do tumbling bits and such, c-ya'll later
<hatch> anyone able to do review/qa?
<hatch> jujugui
<hatch> cya rick_h_ 
<redir> later rick_h_ 
<hatch> jujugui looking for another review/qa https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/335 this one is an easy one
<bac> jcsackett: do you know where the command jnova is packaged?
<jcsackett> bac: jnova is script in staging-tools
<bac> ohhh
<bac> jcsackett: i did it through the dashboard.
<bac> jcsackett: i changed the doc to have it as ./jnova as a hint
<jcsackett> bac: good plan.
<bac> got charmworld lander running again.  man, that process needs some devops love.
 * bac walks dog.  bbiab to check
<hatch> man I wish I could come up with a better name than Editorial
<hatch> ^ jcsackett  :P
<jcsackett> hatch: agreed.
<hatch> I'm thinking Curated
<hatch> so we have a Search list and a Curated list
<jcsackett> eh, i dunno--it's not really curated given it shows any crap that's new.
<hatch> well it has promoted, popular, new
<hatch> those are curated lists....even if they are curated by a machine :)
<jcsackett> hatch: fair. 
<bac> curated >> editorial
<bac> select?
<bac> prime
<hatch> I'm rewriting the charmbrowser code so it's been changed to curated
<hatch> :)
<hatch> mohohahaha
<bac> if only there were a big book that listed like words
<hatch> I tried that hah, curated and editorial are no where near eachother in the graph :)
<bac> huh San Juan is having its first barcamp.  is that still a thing?
<hatch> OOooo this is a new error: Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property '_yuiaop' of undefined 
<hatch> bac heh, we have two of those a year
<hatch> I always speak at them, great events
<bac> hatch: yeah, i went to the original ones in raleigh and i've been to one in saigon.  but not for years.
<hatch> ugh I hate widget child/parent stuff so much magic, impossible to debug
<bac> the first one they made me combine my session with the guy from redhat talking about git.  :(
<bac> s/session/bzr session/
<bac> hatch: but it was at RedHat HQ and i distributed Ubuntu CDs.  that was fun.
<hatch> lol nice
<rick_h_> hatch: it's why I just went with charmresults
<rick_h_> hatch: nice agnostic name
<rick_h_> though I have to say, editorial is darn easy to grep for
<hatch> I have....curated....rendering properly now :)
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch> shaved about 70 loc's
<hatch> so that's nice
<rick_h_> wheee
<hatch> how did rolling go?
<rick_h_> he rolled, and did swigingin from a monkey bar, and got a ribbon
<hatch> nice
<hatch> he'll be rockin splits over that flexy spinny bar in no time
<rick_h_> hah
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> greetings earthling
<rick_h_> huwshimi: morning
<jcsackett> huwshimi: morning.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: jcsackett is on the hunt for you about your branch
<rick_h_> doh, too slow to warn you
<jcsackett> :p
<jcsackett> nothing bad, just want to chat fast so you're not blocked, huwshimi 
<huwshimi> jcsackett: OK, I'll take a loook
<huwshimi> jcsackett: So the table of changes needs to appear when you click "View the complete change log"?
<huwshimi> Is that the issue?
<jcsackett> huwshimi: yes; and it's not so much an issue, as given this is now moved out of that summary panel *and* both templates have their own headers, if you had any notion how to move forward on that.
<jcsackett> also, there's that closing table tag with no opening one, and i'm just curious where it's opened. it clearly works, but it confuses me. :p
<jcsackett> oh, you replied to that.
<Makyo> Hate when hard problems lead to a tiny diff.  It's like, "I promise this was REALLY BROKEN."
<jcsackett> huwshimi: so the "view complete change log" doesn't have to be dealt with in your branch--yours is absolutely an improvement over what's there now. i'm just touching base to make sure we haven't thrown a stumbling block up for that.
<huwshimi> jcsackett: So, the deployer-bar-changes.handlebars could be rendered when we open the change log. The header stuff is outside that template, so we'd just be rendering the list of changes.
<jcsackett> huwshimi: is the header stuff out?
 * jcsackett may have just completely misread the diff.
<huwshimi> jcsackett: The header etc actually remains in deployer-bar.handlebars we just re-render the list of items when the panel is opened.
<huwshimi> (no nead to re-render the header)
<jcsackett> huwshimi: ah, you're right.
<jcsackett> i did misread that.
<huwshimi> jcsackett: So this branch actually makes it easer to implement that changelog. Unintentionally :)
<huwshimi> jcsackett: I'll do that as a followup.
<jcsackett> huwshimi: indeed it does. i'm so glad i was wrong. :)
<huwshimi> hehe
<jcsackett> huwshimi: then all is well with your branch, and i'll comment accordingly.
<jcsackett> huwshimi: have a great day. 
<jcsackett> everyone else, have a good evening. i'm off for dinner.
<huwshimi> jcsackett: Thanks. And thanks for checking in with me.
<huwshimi> jcsackett: Have a good evening
<jcsackett> huwshimi: thanks. :)
<hatch> uh oh...the app breaks under il without mv 
<hatch> jujugui can someone else try this http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/:flags:/il/ drag a charm to the canvas....see the notification
<kadams54> "Could not add the requested unit. Server responded with: Service "21985837$" does not exist."
<huwshimi> I see the same
<hatch> filing... thanks
<hatch> and card created
<hatch> ok I'm EOD'ng 
<hatch> cyall
<hatch> huwshimi if you're looking for a task I need a review and qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/334
<huwshimi> hatch: OK, I'll take a look
#juju-gui 2014-05-21
<hatch> huwshimi thanks for the QA, are you doing a review too?
<huwshimi> hatch: I'm not sure I know enough to give you a good review
<hatch> alright no problem
<hatch> thanks
<huwshimi> hatch: I mean, there's some red bits and some green bits and the green bits could be a little more green. Does that help?
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> huwshimi: hey, side note and heads up. We'll be having the weekly AU call this week. And we'll be doing our 1-1 to go over annual review stuff
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Sure!
<rick_h_> huwshimi: I know we've fallen a bit off the wagon on those and I want to get back on track after the demo/vegas and such
<bac> hey huwshimi
<huwshimi> rick_h_: It's all good :)
<bac> rick_h_: i'm still working to get the charmworld jenkins working again.  lots of fiddly bits.  i've also requested production be completely restarted to see if that'll solve the unknown issue.
<rick_h_> bac: ok, thanks for the heads up. If there's issues with the charmworld jenkins and we can't recover we can look at just taking it over and moving it into our CI. Of course that would probably mean a move to git as well, but wtf. 
<rick_h_> kind of bummed to have lost a day on it now. 
<rick_h_> bac: do we know what the issue is on the jenkins side?
<bac> rick_h_: it should be recoverable, i've just never launched it from scratch before
<rick_h_> bac: ah, ok. So you did have to rebuild the env from scratch?
<bac> rick_h_: yes.  state server went awol so i had to tear down the env
<rick_h_> :(
<rick_h_> bac: when we do get it back up let me know. I recover from issues on the gui side by backing up all of /var/lib/jenkins and wonder if there's any backusp of that in the charmworld CI that would help shorten things up. 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Should cancel in the deployer bar really clear all your uncommitted changes or is it just cancelling the deploy?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: It seems to me that there should be two actions. 'Cancel deploy' and 'clear uncommitted changes'
<bac> rick_h_: jenkins seems to be mostly functional now.  looks like the migration may have introduced a spurious test failure.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: hmm, not that cancel. There's supposed to be a cancel on the actual bar while you're working I thought
<rick_h_> huwshimi: right, from the summary page, when you hit deploy, I would expect cancel to dump me back to my environment with uncommitted work still there
<rick_h_> huwshimi: /me goes to look at designs
<huwshimi> rick_h_: https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/?usp=folder#folders/0B7XG_QBXNwY1WGlyVzN2LWtrcmM
<huwshimi> rick_h_: I can't see anything there.
<rick_h_> bac: :/ yay, it's running but now tests don't pass? 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: sorry, it was in some mockup I was using to make the cards I guess but isn't there now
<rick_h_> huwshimi: maybe shoot luca an email just to make sure and put this card under 'needs specification' in the board
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Yeah, I thought there was a clear button as well.
<bac> rick_h_: yes.  i'm pushing a branch to disable the new test.
<huwshimi> rick_h_: OK, will do.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: cool thanks
<rick_h_> bac: ok, and then create a card/bug to look into that new test?
<bac> yes
<rick_h_> bac: sounds like a good plan, thanks for dealing with the pita
<bac> umm, pita
<rick_h_> pain in the booty
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> ci issues always strike me as a pita. it's there to just run and run and take a beating and not spend a bunch of time on. I guess everything breaks though. 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: I can't reproduce this card: "with il flag: deploy a service, click on a unit from the inspector for the unit details, the charm results shows up." 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: ok, I think it's part of the work hatch is doing anyway
<rick_h_> huwshimi: just remove that card then please
<huwshimi> rick_h_: The 'Upgrade service' links do open the charm details, but I'm pretty sure they're supposed to.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: I think it came up during out mad dash around demo material and we must have cleaned it up some
<rick_h_> huwshimi: right, it was in the sidebar that the charms shows up
<huwshimi> Ah I see
<rick_h_> huwshimi: so you'd be in the inspector, click on a unit, and then the sidebar would turn into charm results vs inspector
<huwshimi> Yeah, that's not happening anymore
<rick_h_> huwshimi: ok, cool then please remove the card
<huwshimi> Great!
<rick_h_> huwshimi: have you done vegas expenses?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Oh, no I haven't I'll do that now.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: thanks
<rick_h_> phew, almost done for tonight. One more task. 
<hatch> to review my branch???? :P
<rick_h_> hatch: ugh, sorry no. I'm going to pass tonight. Brain is about done 
 * rick_h_ checks morning schedule
<rick_h_> hatch: I should be able to review it before you start tomorrow
<hatch> :) np have a good night
<rick_h_> hatch: assign it my way or something so I don't forget
<rick_h_> man, I had my email under control this morning I swear
<rick_h_> Makyo: any chance you're still around? Did you check out Menno's notes in the email?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: approived
<rick_h_> approved that is
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Thanks :)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: thanks, amke sure to move the kanban card for that please
<huwshimi> ah yes
<hatch> anyone have any book recommendations from oreilly? I have a free book and not sure what to get
<hatch> hey kadams54  any book recommendations from oreilly? 
<kadams54> Seems like I should have since I stopped by their booth and talked awhile at Pycon, but right now I'm drawing a blank… why?
<hatch> I have a free book from gophercon
<hatch> I'm trying to decide between Python, Clojure, or something-else-totally-not-related
<hatch> like R
<hatch> could maybe learn some webgl too
<hatch> so many options
<hatch> so little time
<hatch> learning python....1600 pages.....lol
<rick_h_> morning frankban 
<frankban> hi rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> frankban: talked with Ian yesterday and he's offered us any help we need in our refactor/pull apart modules work. 
<frankban> rick_h_: great
<rick_h_> frankban: ian/wallyworld 
<rick_h_> so I feel a nice bit better about that side of things. 
<rick_h_> and sounds like work is already started as dave pulled out the 'thirdparty' stuff I think last night
<frankban> rick_h_: cool
<frankban> uhm freenode keeps disconnecting me
<frankban> repeating my last message, not sure if I was disconnected
<frankban> rick_h_, redir: I wrote a simple bash script which can help migrating subfolders while juju-core is still bzr: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7496993/
<rick_h_> frankban: very cool
<redir> frankban_: awesome
<redir> frankban_: I think that 73 can just be git filter-branch --subdirectory-filter store -- --all
<redir> where store is the folder you want to promote
<redir> so git filter-branch --subdirectory-filter $folder -- --all
<frankban_> redir: cool thanks
<frankban_> rick_h_: so, fo we want to preserve the history even for packages that we need to add to existing git project? e.g. juju-core/testing/filetesting -> github/juju/testing/filetetsting
<frankban_> s/fo/do
<rick_h_> frankban_: I think so if we can
<rick_h_> frankban_: we can check with the core team as they've been pulling some other deps out how/what they've been doing for it
<rick_h_> there's the conversation around cmd lately for instance
<frankban_> rick_h_: I think we can: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1425892/how-do-you-merge-two-git-repositories
<rick_h_> frankban_: cool yea I think it's valuable to be able to go back and git blame/etc a file down the road
<frankban_> rick_h_: +1
<redir> I haven't done it but I know you can. Which is how a repo can have to parent-less commits
<redir> s/to/two 
<redir> sorry more than one parent
 * redir drinks more coffee
<redir> no wait yes two parentless (initial) commits is a repo that is a merge of projects
<rick_h_> coffee sounds good, /me goes and gets some
<redir> brb
<bac> redir, rick_h_: jenkins lander successfully tested and landed a branch.  woo.  qa.mjc is now on r514
<bac> after doing some qa on it i'll do a deploy to staging in a little while
<bac> need to step afk for a bit.  bbiab.
<redir> uh, I'll ask abou the failing ES thing when you're back
<rick_h_> bac: woot
<redir> rick_h_: frankban_ fwiw: https://github.com/reedobrien/juju-core a core imort with store removed...
<frankban_> redir: cool! what command did you use?
<redir> frankban_: should we share a doc or a repo or something?
<redir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7497303/
<frankban_> redir: maybe so. I guess when we remove code from juju-core we don't want to rewrite its history
<redir> frankban_: maybe. I don't know. 
<redir> I mean  probably not repeatedly
<frankban_> redir: yeah, while I see a value in not having all the unrelated history when we create a new project from a package in core, I guess in juju-core we still want the rm change to be there
<redir> you could just `git rm store`
<rick_h_> yea, I think you want all the history and such because you want to be able to git co 1.0 
<rick_h_> and have it all there/happy
<redir> oh tags
<redir> I didn't push the tags
<rick_h_> I don't see us as rewriting any history in core
<redir> fine by me
<rick_h_> what's the bonus or advantage? /me is still getting through coffee and not seeing the forest
<redir> I don't know that there is. 
<redir> less cruft
<rick_h_> ok, then yea let's not worry about that
<rick_h_> redir: bac there are two cards in landing from yesterday. Are those up to date? Did they land or still waiting on something?
<rick_h_> now that the charmworld lander is back up and running
<redir> I am not fighting for it... just if I migrate something out, I would migrate it out
<rick_h_> redir: yea I don't know it's migrating but moving
<rick_h_> and moving doens't write history 
<redir> when bac is bac I'll ask about that 027 card
<rick_h_> ok cool
<redir> rick_h_: true but histlry in store and history in core store may not line up anymore
<rick_h_> what about the landing card about the 'migration for ngrams index change'
<redir> which history is right?
<redir> rick_h_: I think that is held up by 027
<rick_h_> redir: ah, gotcha
<redir> it may have landed but with that test skipped
 * rick_h_ follows links in card to investigate
<rick_h_> yep, merged will move card
<frankban_> rick_h_, redir: I just completed an investigation about migrating juju-core/testing/filetesting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7497346/  What do you think?
<rick_h_> frankban_: that looks good/sound to me. I think we should add that as a doc in the juju-core code on the first one of these we do
<rick_h_> frankban_: and then we need to make sure we work with either sinzui or ourselves to get the new package into CI so that we run tests on branches/pull requests of that package
<bac> redir: bac is back
<frankban_> rick_h_: +1 on adding a doc to juju-core when we have a complete migration document (not just an investigation)
<frankban_> rick_h_: could you please review the sanity of the vcs commands? especially git ones
<rick_h_> frankban_: so I think the push would need to be git push frankban add-filetesting:add-filetesting
<rick_h_> frankban_: well I'd so it that way at least. I'd git co -b add-filetesting
<rick_h_> do the merge
<rick_h_> and then push it to your fork
<rick_h_> and then pull request that back to the origin juju/testing
<frankban_> rick_h_: git push worked for me and pushed the changes to frankban/testing. yeah, in the real migration we want to then make a pull request and wait for the branch to land
<rick_h_> frankban_: right, I think because you created the branch as a remote branch by adding the frankban/master to the checkout -b command
<rick_h_> frankban_: I'm just stating in the more typical workflow you'd have it local, push it to your fork, and then pull request it back to the origin
<frankban_> rick_h_: ack
<frankban_> rick_h_: I'd ping Ian too for a review of that document if you agree
<rick_h_> frankban_: sounds good to me. 
<frankban_> rick_h_: cool thanks
<rick_h_> frankban_: just make sure we ack that we'll have to adjust that to git-based soon
<rick_h_> as he wanted to make that point clear, I think he'd prefer we didn't move forward until that work was done, but I don't think we can handle the delay 
<rick_h_> frankban_: also make sure to include sinzui
<rick_h_> frankban_: I think there was an issue where a moved dep broke older versions of juju from running because they referred to a dep in the wrong place or something
<rick_h_> I don't think we'll hit this as we're moving from within core to outside, and not two different places outside core
<rick_h_> but I'd like to make sure
<frankban_> rick_h_: yes, we must pay particular attention when we propose the juju-core change
<redir> bac: how can I reproduce that fail?
<redir> lost scroll I thought it was just really quiet in here.
<redir> :)
<bac> redir: well, jenkins spins up a fresh system.  perhaps delete everything out of ES and then run 'make test'
<redir> bac also a fresh mongo?
<bac> redir: well it was specifically complaining about ES.  but, sure.
<redir> bac passes
<bac> redir: did you see in the output where a lot of the ES values were _na_?
<redir> yeah
<bac> odd, no?
<redir> bac WAG at not being in a green state
<redir> maybe we can try waiting for that
<bac> we've been down that road...
<bac> redir: try running via: bin/test -v -s -x --with-id  charmworld
<bac> that's what jenkins does.  maybe it runs in a different order
<bac> redir: i'm going to proceed with a rollout to staging.  having r514 on qa.mjc does not show constant server restarts but staging and prod do.
<frankban_> rick_h_, redir: email sent
<rick_h_> frankban_: ty
<bac> redir: if you want to follow along, the guide is at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1G6IoLyDz3VSw7lMRL7QUbaKKXropxyVm3uOFYsqKSeU/edit
<redir> frankban_: late now, but the paste LGTM...
<hatch> I decided last night to go with Introducing Python http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920028659.do
<frankban_> redir: thank you
<rick_h_> hah, we'll make a python dev out of hatch yet
<hatch> rick_h_ haha, well I'm interested in machine learning stuff and it seems like people use Python a lot for it
<hatch> (for some reason)
<redir> bac jenkins flags pass too
<rick_h_> hatch: +1
<redir> hatch: NLTK FTW
<rick_h_> redir: heh, using that for our suggested tags stuff in bookie
<hatch> I'll have to check that out
<redir> :) 
<hatch> R is also very popular for it but I figured Python would do better for my career :)
<jcsackett> hatch: yeah, R is not really a growth language. :p
<jcsackett> outside of actual labs, anyway.
<hatch> closure was also on the list....but maybe after python & go
<jcsackett> clojure is neat
<hatch> The book hasn't arrived so I'm finally getting to reading Functional Javascript 
<hatch> I'll let y'all know how it is in a couple days
<rick_h_> cool
<redir> bac reading
<bac> redir, i created the RT then went to #webops on the canonical IRC and called it to their attention
<bac> redir: for your bug, the next thing i can think to do would be to spin  up a fresh container and see if it fails there
<redir> bac hal
<redir> bac on 12.04 right?
<bac> yeah
<redir> will do
<bac> hal?
<redir> bot in #webops
<bac> oh, yes, i hadn't paid attention to its name. poor hal, toiling unappreciated.
<rick_h_> guihelp tiny review please https://github.com/juju/jenkins-github-lander/pull/11
<kadams54> Looking…
<hatch> lgtm
<hatch> nice the lander has tests
<hatch> :)
<redir> bac should be completed in 1-2 weeks
<bac> redir: the lxc?
<rick_h_> hatch: :)
<redir> bac the ticket
<redir> bac where can I see what the lander "does"
<rick_h_> jujugui fyi, updated the lander with that fix. The next person to try to submit a pr and merge/landing please keep an eye out for strange things
<redir> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h_> monsters and errors and the like
<bac> redir: bzr+ssh://chinstrap.canonical.com/~abentley/jenkins-lander
<bac> redir: i've pulled the good parts here: https://pastebin.canonical.com/110543/
<redir> great b/c I get permission denied..
<rick_h_> redir: to what? I'll work out the missing team/etc memberships
<rick_h_> oh, chinstrap, not sure about that one
<redir> np just trying to reproduce the 027 fail in a container...
<redir> like the lander does
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 1
<bac> redir: you should get access to chinstrap
<rick_h_> redir: ^
<redir> looks like I have it not on the container
<redir> but on my actual machine. bac rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> redir: call now?
<redir> doho
<bac> redir, rick_h_: we should talk about how much effort to put into this test fix.  the migration has worked on prodstack so spending time on that test may not make great sense.
<rick_h_> bac: rgr
<redir> bac #192 Putting new mapping without creating the filter and analyzer ... ok
<redir> in precise container
<redir> I love the standups. They are so efficient
<redir> and fast
<rick_h_> redir: bac so is that ok? let's timebox the test issue to today and if we can't dupe or get anywhere we take another look at the value of the test and move on?
<rick_h_> redir: heh, we try to suck everyone's time away 
<bac> rick_h_: so do we wait on this test to be fixed before deploying to production?
<redir> rick_h_: bac if I had to guess:) Because we like WAGs
<rick_h_> bac: no, I think if we've got this working in practice and on the prodstack staging we can call this a follow up card?
<bac> rick_h_: b/c after deploying the migration will have been done and the test has no value.
<redir> rick_h_: bac: I would guess there is an environmentdifference where that failure occurs
<rick_h_> redir: yes, which we should be aware of for sure. However if that env difference doesn't effect prodstack deployments it's an env issue we can solve out of band 
<rick_h_> imo and all that 
<bac> rick_h_: my biggest issue for now is the constant server restarting on production and staging, but not QA.  staging and qa have the same code base.
<rick_h_> bac: right, so we'll see if a deploy catching something? 
 * redir has an idea
<rick_h_> bac: shall we jump back in the standup hangout?
<bac> rick_h_: i didn't understand what you wrote
<bac> rick_h_: ok
<rick_h_> redir: ^
<frankban_> rick_h_: I forgot to add a quickstart card to the backlog. It might be interesting to have some integration tests for quickstart. This way, having the suite included in the juju-core CI, we will be able to actually test quickstart on live environments using both current and development versions of juju. It could be a nice idea to include this work in the future development (midterm?)
<hatch> has anyone used the Kobo aura hd? http://www.kobo.com/koboaurahd
<rick_h_> I have a friend that had a kobo for a few years and they angered him and he has left them
<hatch> everyone I know has kobos and has sold their kindles for them, but none have the aura hd
<hatch> what did they do to anger him?
<hatch> bad hardware?
<rick_h_> they had some software bugs and they at first tried sending different devices and after still having issues basically told him to $$$$ off
<hatch> ahh - that's no good
<hatch> I dislike reading on a tablet but I have so many ebooks now I need some way to read them that doesn't suck
<hatch> and so far I've not been impressed with the eink hardware
<hatch> but this aura looks fancy
<hatch> it looks like amazon has dropped eink? https://kindle.amazon.com/ only a big image for the tablet
<rick_h_> heh, paperwhite is the best kindle
<hatch> spec wise the aura beats anythign else on the market it looks like
<hatch> quite a bit heavier than the paperwhite though
<hatch> but bigger and higher resolution screen on the aura
<hatch> heh
<rick_h_> <3 my paperwhite though for tech books the size isn't the best
<rick_h_> I mainly use the paperwhite for fiction/wordy reading vs tech code and the like
<hatch> oh kindle doesn't do epub?
<hatch> well that's a deal breaker right there hah
<rick_h_> no :(
<hatch> all of my books are epubs
<Makyo> jujugui quick review/QA https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/337
<redir> all your books are belong to us
<hatch> Makyo no qa instructions? *sadface*
<hatch> redir no DRM here!
<Makyo> hatch, Oops, sorry, forgot that.  ONe sec, will add a comment.
<kadams54> jujugui Anyone know how the ID on the ServiceUnit model gets set?
<Makyo> hatch, added, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1292454
<_mup_> Bug #1292454: Subordinate relationship lines show green until moved on the canvas <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292454>
<redir> bac should that 207 fail be attached to a bug or anythign
<redir> >
 * Makyo makes another coffee, since the first one didn't do the job
<redir> ?
<hatch> kadams54 when it's added to the modellist
 * redir need another pot of coffee
<redir> or tea
<frankban_> kadams54: it gets set when the mega-watcher data arrives, in handlers.js
<bac> redir: 207?
<redir> bac sorry 027 migration fail
<bac> redir: there is a card for it.  sure be sufficient
<bac> s/sure/should/
<hatch> yay no more renderTo
<bac> redir: bugs are nice but i think we agreed they are only required if it is a longer-term issue or if it won't be started pretty much immediately
<kadams54> hatch: I didn't see any code (specifically in _setDefaultsAndCalculatedValues) that would set the ID when adding to the ModelList. frankban: in the unitInfo method (line 183)?
<bac> rick_h_: the charmworld charm start hook just calls charmworld/scripts/run which uses gunicorn_paster -D -- does that automatically restart workers?
<hatch> kadams54 yes 183 is correct
<hatch> see the db.units.process_delta() method
<hatch> for how it processes the delta
<kadams54> Got it, thanks…
<hatch> but you see in the unitInfo method that it assigns the value from change.Name to id
<rick_h_> bac: looking, the -D it just daemonize. I don't think it does any auto restarting
<redir> bac cool, just wanted to make sure before I commited
<redir> push is hanging...
<rick_h_> bac: ok, so the scripts/run in charmworld has a max-requests of 250
<rick_h_> bac: so ever 250 requests the worker is restarted
<rick_h_> bac: and there's supposed to be 3 workers running at any given time
<bac> rick_h_: yep
<rick_h_> bac: but this restarting thing seemed bigger than just gunicorn doing worker management?
<rick_h_> bac: I guess we can test it by watching top for hte worker processes and hitting the site with 1k requests and seeing if we can force the issue
<bac> rick_h_: it is registering a new init every 2-3 minutes
<rick_h_> bac: is it exact or just roughtly? what is a 'new init'?
<rick_h_> bac: maybe we're getting hammered from outside traffic? Seems odd though. Ingest maybe? hitting for proof?
<bac> rick_h_: charmworld init puts the server start time into mongo.  by looking at /heartbeat you can see the last start time.  it seems to be every couple of minutes.  any new worker would overwrite that time
<bac> rick_h_: but i'm not just chasing this academically.  we have seen performance issues.
<rick_h_> bac: ok, so I'd be curious to look at the apache request logs in front of the service?
<redir> is bazaar.launchpad.com:22 not working? 
<redir> can't push or pull
<rick_h_> redir: testing
<rick_h_> redir: bzr branch lp:charmworld just worked for me
<redir> -v does nothing
<redir> mmm
<bac> redir: what cmd are you using?
<redir> pretty complicated one
<redir> bzr push
<bac> can you try using the lp: addressing?
<rick_h_> redir: can you just bzr branch lp:charmworld? 
<rick_h_> into a tmp dir?
<redir> says: Using saved push location: lp:~reedobrien/charmworld/027test-fails
<redir> and hangs
<redir> whup
<redir> hangon
<rick_h_> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reedobrien/charmworld/027test-fails/"
<rick_h_> when I try to pull it down
<redir> rick_h_: was just pushing for the first time
<rick_h_> redir: ah, gotcha
<redir> ssh controlsocket issue
<redir> just pushed again
<redir> controlmaster socket
 * rick_h_ lunches
<redir> bac: http://bit.ly/1nf0yAo
<redir> ^merge request
<redir> or should I just do that myself
<hatch> rick_h_ are you ok with me leaving caching out of this conversion since it's to be re-written this cycle?
<redir> thanks for testing that rick_h_
<redir> bac: self approved...
<hatch> jujugui has anyone run into an issue where the linter thinks something is undocumented when it is documented?
<kadams54> nope
<rick_h_> hatch: yes, I think so. There are cards to revisit it and I think pulling it is legit for this brfanch
<hatch> rick_h_ ok thx - now I just need to figure out why the heck I can't get lint to pass
<rick_h_> hatch: if it's not obvious throw up the pull request and reviewer comment the issue and can help look/get eyeballs on it
<hatch> whats the make command for generating the undocumented list?
<hatch> ahh undocumented
<redir> bac wait for green status FTW
<hatch> rick_h_ https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/338/files no tests yet but 100% functional 
<hatch> well....80% (no cache)
<rick_h_> hatch: cool, will look in a few min
<hatch> sure, no rush, I'm going to review/qa Makyo's branch now
<rick_h_> hatch: existing tests pass?
<hatch> only because I haven't removed the old code
<hatch> they will need to be entirely re-written
<hatch> well....ported I guess
<rick_h_> ok, i like that wording better :)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> Makyo the qa is doing the same issue as it does before....did I need to use any of the flags?
<hatch> ie) the lines don't turn grey until they are moved
<hatch> and it's making requests for the relation icons all the time again....I thought this was fixed?
<hatch> anywho's lemme know when you pop back
<rick_h_> hatch: check the icons on comingsono and see if it's just a regression in the current branch
<hatch> appears to be doing it on comingsoon as well
<rick_h_> hatch: k, bug/card please and we'll address it. I thought it was fixed. I think I reviewed the branch. 
<rick_h_> but we might have regressed on it and will see
<hatch> ok now it's not doing it on comingsoon
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch> the lines are also grey on comingsoon
<hatch> iunno what's going on
<Makyo> Man, what the hell.
<Makyo> It was working this morning.
<Makyo> Wonder if the diff got messed up.
<Makyo> hatch, it's a race with some async stuff, so if comingsoon is running slower, it'll appear to work there.
<hatch> Makyo ok cool
<hatch> can you reproduce that it doesn't work on your branch though?
<Makyo> hatch, rick_h_ ditto the relation icons.  It will appear to load them twice - as soon as the env receives data that the relation is actually a subordinate (that info isn't part of the bundles), it will re-request the icons for its relation lines.
<Makyo> Yeah.  My guess is that my computer was running slower this morning when it was working, and now things have speeded up.  I haaaate this >:/
<hatch> Makyo with the simulator running it will continue to request the icons over and over
<Makyo> Not seeing that.
<Makyo> One thing at a time, though, please.
<hatch> watch the terminal logs with the simulator running with the complex web example
<Makyo> One thing at a time, though, please :)
<hatch> or the network tab for that matter
<hatch> right - I'm just saying this branch (somehow) re-introduced that
<Makyo> Sure, but I can't focus on that right now.
<Makyo> Something goin on with charmworld?
<Makyo> I'm getting random undefined charms.
<Makyo> jujugui ^
<rick_h_> Makyo: it's got a restarting issue that is being investigated
<hatch> Makyo I haven't seen that here yet, but yesterday charms were disappearing and appearing 
<Makyo> Okay.
<hatch> now to....port tests
<hatch> ugh
<hatch> I suppose the easiest way would be to just delete the file and see what fails :D
<redir> bac the test passes. I don't know why it runs twice and fails itself the second time, apparently because there isn't really a merge.
<redir> I am going to take myself for a walk before tackling the next thing. bbiab.
<Makyo> Okay, I'm going to make food.  Disappearing charms making me crazy.
<Makyo> As soon as I say that, they come back.
<hatch> haha
<hatch> rick_h_ replied to your comments
<rick_h_> hatch: coolio
<bac> redir: yeah, i saw that before.  unsure what jenkins is thinking.  thanks for getting the test to work.
<kadams54> AFK for a lunch break.
<bac> redir: you'll see jenkins did the same for 75/76
<hatch> rick_h_ re bug #1321838 I have no idea what you're saying :) 
<_mup_> Bug #1321838: gui exports a export.yaml vs a bundle.yaml <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321838>
<rick_h_> hatch: hit export and the file is called export.yaml
<rick_h_> hatch: but to submit a bundle you need a file named bundle.yaml
<rick_h_> hatch: it's one more step for no good reason 
<rick_h_> to rename the file
<rick_h_> hatch: wording advice welcome 
<hatch> ohhh ok now I get it
<hatch> rick_h_ reworded for my feeble brain 
<rick_h_> hatch: ty
<redir> bac yeah I looked back through a couple and saw that
<redir> chromium keeps crashing today:(
<kadams54> guihelp: is a unit's ID changed in any way once it gets placed on a machine?
<bac> rick_h_: it looks like the server start issue may just be a red herring.  over the last 11 hours apache has logged about 152 req/min, so with three workers and 250 max-request we'd expect to see a natural death every 4.9 minutes.  of course those requests are not evenly spaced, probably bunched up after US came on-line today.  so, i think what we are seeing is not an issue.
<Makyo> kadams54, no.  Units and services can't be renamed.
<bac> redir: ^^
<kadams54> Makyo: thanks
<bac> rick_h_: it *did* seem to coincide with performance issues...
<redir> bac OK
<bac> redir: that make sense or am i mad?
<redir> still weird that the app thinks it restarted
<redir> nothing in the logs?
<redir> no errors?
<bac> no
<bac> logging on charmworld is a huge wart
<redir> though there wouldnt' be app errors i nteh log if not using mod_wsgi
<bac> redir: quick hangout?
<redir> bac There must be a witch under all those warts, since it "works".
<redir> sure
<bac> redir: normal bat channel
<hatch> jcastro are you around?
<jcastro> YO
<hatch> jcastro: if a guy asks "how do i get started with Juju" where do you point them?
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/getting-started.html
<jcastro> come on dude, the URL is literally getting started. :)
<jcastro> has inline videos and everything
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch> haha, well it's a few steps to get there from juju.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> yeah, but I don't have control over that. :-/
<hatch> it's a known problem? :)
<hatch> I've never really looked before heh
<jcastro> hatch, if you guys can get me quickstart on osx and windows I can really trim that page
<bac> jcastro: os x is underway
<rick_h_> bac: is our hero
<rick_h_> osx hero
<redir> bac, rick_h_ : I can see the start time update each time I send a slew of requests at it locally
<redir> I think rick_h_ was right, each 250 requests the procs get killed and restarted
<redir> with a new start time
<bac> thanks for confirming redir
<bac> i'm making a slack task for cleaning up /heartbeat to be less confusing.  includes rewording that entry and removing the API2 featured entry since it is data-driven and not a measure of health
<rick_h_> redir: bac yea, we should get the apache logs and make sure we're not getting spammed or something as well
<bac> rick_h_: i have the logs and posted summary a little while ago
<rick_h_> redir: bac especially as something is causing the site to misbehave. charms were leaving/arriving again and Makyo was hitting issues with getting responses
<bac> rick_h_: 70% of the traffic is from gsa-crawler
<redir> bac is that google-bot?
<redir> or the gov't crawler?
<bac> google search appliance
<redir> I can see the problem of 3 simultaneous requests coming in and all 3 procs getting killed and restarted impacting performance too bac, rick_h_ 
<redir> OIC internal
<bac> redir: gsa implies it is an internal appliance?
<redir> bac my only experience with gsa is -- it is a blue box you buy^H^H^Hlease from google, stick in a rack and point at sites to crawl
<redir> unliess this is a different appliance
<bac> redir, rick_h_: confirmed it is an internal search appliance that is pounding charmworld
<redir> bac IIRC you pay by documents indexed, so I haven't heard of anyone pointing it outside their own domain
<redir> we used them in gov't to index non public docs...
<redir> so what to work on next
 * redir goes to look at kan ban
<rick_h_> redir: can you setup a hangout? I've got something for you :)
<hatch> a cookie? can I have a cookie?
<hatch> :P
 * redir hands hatch a cookie
<hatch> yussss!
<hatch> http://i.imgur.com/7BbY4.gif
<bac> rick_h_: the internal appliance was updated last friday.  IS is turning it down from '4' to '2'
<rick_h_> bac: ok
<rick_h_> bac: I still think something else is up. I'm not sure why this would cause charms to appear/disappear as Makyo and hatch have noticed the last two days
<redir> bac where is your localcharm doc?
<redir> rick_h_: will login access be needed?
<bac> redir: i'm not sure what you want
<redir> mmm
<redir> me neither
<rick_h_> redir: login to what?
<bac> the doc for deploying charmworld in an lxc?
<redir> you added the ability to imoprt localcharms.
<rick_h_> bac redir the local charms laoded into charmworld
<bac> ah, that
<redir> that is doc'ed somewhere right, bac?
<redir> rick_h_: will charmworld login access be needed?
<redir> by the dude
<bac> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1KZoFKN7-Qo9AIyBrPnSak-1iAX4QepfbEO3qtfn2xxs/edit#heading=h.m1v3i5yotjq3
<bac> redir, rick_h_: ^^  -- it references a doc that was specific to the ATL demo, i.e. deploying to MAAS
<rick_h_> thanks bac, redir needs to crib it for a partner that needs to be able to do something like this
<bac> redir: local ingestion is also discussed briefly in charmworld/docs/index.rst
<redir> merci bac
<bac> de nada
<rick_h_> bah, I looked all over but not in index
<kadams54> guihelp: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/339 is ready for QA and review
<hatch> kadams54 I can, but I'm powering on my own tests right now, so if noone steps up I'll get it done before my EOD
<rick_h_> kadams54: hitting my EOD, if needed I can look in the morning
<rick_h_> to which I say, have a good night all, /me runs away
<bac> redir: could you QA the ngram stuff against staging.manage.jujucharms.com?  i'm hoping to release r154 first thing in the a.m.
<bac> s/r154/r514/
<redir> bac that means setting up juju gui and pointing it at that?
<redir> rightt?
<bac> redir: or just curling
<redir> duh
 * redir pulls foot from mouth
 * bac walk
<redir> bac are there any bundles up there?
<redir> bac so ngrams work
<redir> http://staging.manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/search?text=ngrams:sql
<redir> gets me a bunch of sql
<redir> http://staging.manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/search?text=ouc does not however
<redir> http://staging.manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/search?text=ngrams:sql%20AND%20series:trusty 
<redir> gets me all kinds of sql things, but only from the trusty distro series
<redir> and http://staging.manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/search?text=ngrams:sql%20AND%20series:trusty%20NOT%20categories:databases
<redir> gets me things with sql in the name from the trusty series not listed as databases in categories
<hatch> 13 test downs, 5 more to go
<hatch> I've found that if I run this mbp on the highest resolution setting chrome doesn't tear while scrolling
<hatch> interesting...
<rick_h_> redir: bac so we need to create a follow up card to enable ngram search in the gui it looks like?
<rick_h_> redir: bac how does a search for charm:sugar get to work with ngrams? 
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<hatch> morning huwshimi 
<hatch> I have finally finished the first leg of this conversion
<hatch> phew*
<hatch> jujugui I'm looking for a review/qa on the first step of converging the curated(editorial) and search results views https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/338
<hatch> rick_h_ I won't be able to get to kadams branch today, sorry you'll have to do it in the am :)
<hatch> or someone :)
<hazmat> hatch, where was that conversation? #general?
<hatch> hazmat are you in the Slack community?
<hazmat> hatch, no idea what that is
<hazmat> hatch, also btw +1 awesome
<hatch> :-) thanks
<hatch> https://slack.com/
<hatch> this is slack
<hatch> one sec while I get you the info to get signed up
<hatch> you need to email them
<hazmat> oh.. this like hipchat?
<hatch> http://blog.gopheracademy.com/gophers-slack-community
 * hazmat is constantly amazed at the many reimplemnations of irc ;-)
<hatch> yeah, or like the 100 other versions of the same thing
<hatch> haha
<hatch> yeah - I'm not a huge proponent of it, but it has some cool features and the community is great, so if it allows them to keep the riffraff out I'm ok with it :)
 * hazmat hands +mod
<hazmat> every startup i've talked to in the last year is using hipchat.com .. basically as more universal irc
<hatch> ahh, when I was contracting a lot I worked with were using https://www.flowdock.com/
<hatch> I'm not really sure what the difference is, but Slack has this cool bot which asks you questions in a chat to fill out your profile hah
<hatch> I thought it was pretty cool
<hazmat> nice
<hatch> it's great when people who are totally unrelated to the project use it and are blown away
#juju-gui 2014-05-22
<hazmat> hatch, indeed
<rick_h_> hatch: good to know, thanks
<rogpeppe> mornin' all
<huwshimi_> rogpeppe: Morning
<rogpeppe> huwshimi_: hiya
<frankban> morning rogpeppe, welcome back!
<rogpeppe> frankban: hiya!
<frankban> rogpeppe: hope you had fun! I guess you have tons of emails to read, but please let me know when you have a minute to chat
<rogpeppe> frankban: yeah, had a great time thanks
<rogpeppe> frankban: am slowly getting through the emails
<rogpeppe> frankban: but happy to have a chat any time
<frankban> rogpeppe: not sure I was connected:  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/daily-standup?authuser=1 no rush
<rick_h_> morning party people
<frankban> rick_h_: morning. I started later this morning (economic consultant fun), will postpone my EOD today. I had a call with rogpeppe about current work. It seems we have found a plan to split filetesting, he will double check with core devs. I also created a card for Friday retrospective: it's just to share knowledge so we are can all better defend the decision to split store out of juju-core, rather than just importing
<frankban>  from juju-core
<rick_h_> frankban: awesome sounds good
<bac> hi redir.
<bac> morning rick_h_
<rick_h_> morning 
<redir> hmmm
<redir> morning. Looks  like my computer was awake despite being closed...
<rick_h_> you cannot stop working, go computer go
<rick_h_> morning kadams54, when you get settled can you peek at hatch's branch in review please?
<kadams54> Sure.
<rick_h_> kadams54: I'm looking at your between calls this morning, will try to get it through
<kadams54> rick_h_: I found a bug yesterday when QAing mine… you can see it in action at comingsoon.jujucharms.com
<kadams54> rick_h_: Switch to machine view and then deploy a bundle while in machine view.
<rick_h_> kadams54: ok, please file and I'll triage and add a card to the board
<kadams54> rick_h_: Will do - it seems to be a state thing. When the bundle details panel slides open, it creates a new MachineViewPanelView instance without destroying the old one. When the details panel closes, a third instance is created. Then all three of these instances render machine tokens to the machine column.
<rick_h_> gotcha
<rick_h_> yea, that won't do :)
<kadams54> rick_h_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1322158
<_mup_> Bug #1322158: Multiple instances of MachineViewPanelView created <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322158>
<rick_h_> thanks kadams54 
<redir> rick_h_: we update the autocomplete short-circuit to do an ngrams search. So you shouldn't have to change anything for it to work
<redir> rick_h_: also we added it unboosted to the standard search api, so it should "help" with results there.
<redir> rick_h_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reedobrien/charmworld/ngrams/revision/512
<redir> note the different results http://staging.manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/search?text=crm&autocomplete=true vs. http://staging.manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/search?text=crm 
<rick_h_> redir: ok, I was just trying out some qa and sugarcrm was the original issue 
<redir> OK rick_h_ so I think you shouldn't need to change anything in gui
<rick_h_> redir: ok cool, will play with it some more when it's landed on prod
<rick_h_> redir: thanks for the update
<bac> rick_h_, redir: so we are ready to move that version to prod?
<rick_h_> bac: I think so, how's the restarting issue?
<bac> rick_h_: it continues to spin up new workers at a pace more frequently than expected.
<bac> rick_h_: new one two minutes ago
<rick_h_> bac: ok, well I don't think the code is an issue so we can deploy and then maybe we should look at upping the worker limit in the run command?
<bac> IS told me they were throttiling the gsa but i have not gotten logs yet to see whether we're still being clobbered
<bac> rick_h_: yeah, perhaps more workers and a longer max-request
<rick_h_> bac: and then we can keep an eye after that to see if we're seeing the same charms disappearing that makyo/hatch reported
<bac> 250 seems pessimistic
<redir> rick_h_: bac any particular reason we arent' using supervisord to manage workers?
<rick_h_> bac: yea, well it was so low volume it seemed a nice safe bet :) 
<rick_h_> redir: gunicorn does it for us and manages things like this. Restart based on request counts/etc
<bac> rick_h_: i'd characterize that as another issue, like 'charmworld produces odd results under load'
<rick_h_> bac: +1
<bac> ok, first things first, i'm going to request the deploy of r514 to production
<rick_h_> bac: sounds good, thank you
<bac> no vanguard in webops until the top of the hour
<bac> hi frankban, i've looked at urwid on OS X and it looks to work well, *except* it claims to not support unicode.  urwid.supports_unicode() returns False.
<bac> get_encoding_mode() is 'narrow'
<frankban> bac: uhm, that's weird
<frankban> bac: perhaps we need to force unicode with set_locale or similar?
<bac> frankban: i see there is a set_encoding that may just work
<redir> jujugui one note about ngrams and autocomlete. 
<frankban> bac: we already call set_encoding in cli.base._check_encoding
<redir> jujugui the minimum ngram size is 3
<redir> so sending 1 or 2 characters will never get a result
<rick_h_> redir: cool that's peachy
<bac> frankban: actually, adding set_encoding('utf-8') in their graph.py produces ugly results
<redir> if you aren't setting min chars before sending query you might want to.
<bac> frankban: so it is an issue for us to be aware of
<redir> won't hurt if not just extra traffic and noise
<redir> brb workers in apt:| vacating to cafe for an hour or so.
<frankban> bac: ack
<bac> rick_h_: i don't understand the issue for RT 71801
<bac> in tracking wrt staging
<rick_h_> bac: this is jujucharms.com having a prodstack staging
<rick_h_> bac: the gui UI
<bac> rick_h_: ok, i see now
<bac> too many similarly named things
<rick_h_> now that staging.jujucharms.com is free from its charmworld oppressor it's free to be a gui thing 
<redir> bac is there a juju charm for CW?
<rick_h_> redir: https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/~juju-jitsu/precise/charmworld-58/?text=charmworld
<bac> rick_h_: has there been any talk of quickstart on centos/other rpm-based systems?  just thinking about linux/os x/windows may better be divided around packaging methods of apt | rpm | brew/pip  |<whatever one does for windows>
<rick_h_> redir: note that the ES charm used is not the normal one in the store. Check the doc and bundle for it's location
<rick_h_> bac: not really, the talk has been osx and windows. Is juju packaged on other distros? 
<rick_h_> bac: I think it makes sense for sure. 
<bac> there was some announcement lately about centos
<bac> rick_h_: we needn't do it now, but keep in mind.  just saying 'linux' doesn't cut it when we mean an apt-based linux
<rick_h_> bac: +1
<rick_h_> jujugui reminder to get time off in the system before the tomorrow since there's no system next week while they transition over
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks, I should have a national holiday on June 2nd, will file it
<rick_h_> frankban: cool thanks
<rick_h_> redir: can you update kanban? I think your card in landing is landed and you're working on a new card in maint for the demo stuff?
<rick_h_> Makyo: or hatch will ask one of you to run the standup. I've got the IS meeting that conflicts
<hatch> sure I'll do it
<redir> bac: is this usable? bundle:~bac/charmworld-local/5/charmworld-local
<redir> rick_h_: sure
<bac> redir: otp.  will check later.  short answer: probably.
<redir> rick_h_: doesn't look like you created a card fro the create demo thing so I will.
<kadams54> Commuting to a coworking spot before standup
<hatch__> hey jujugui I still need two reviews on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/338 - kadams did the qa
<hatch> marcoceppi hey I put the ghost-charm up for review again
<marcoceppi> hatch: sweet
<hatch> yeah this version is pretty awesome - I'll be putting together a blog post so that it can go out as soon as it's promoted
<rick_h_> rogpeppe: did you get the invites and such to the daily standup in 30? and I think you should have access and such to kanban. 
<rick_h_> rogpeppe: let me know if any of that is missing to help get you setup
<rogpeppe> rick_h_: i haven't seen the invite, but i might have skimmed over it accidentally when on holiday
<rogpeppe> rick_h_: i'll have another look
<rick_h_> rogpeppe: ok cool, hopefully it shows on your calendar
<hatch> morning rogpeppe 
<rogpeppe> hatch: hiya
<kadams54> rick_h_: replied to your feedback on the PR. Let me know how you want to handle switching over to the pluralize helper - new card or in this branch.
<hatch__> kadams54 hey are you also doing a review on my branch?
<rick_h_> kadams54: if it's small this branch is fine as a drive by
<rick_h_> kadams54: if it goes a bit wide in the changes then a follow up is fine
<kadams54> rick_h_: it's on the large-ish side of small :-)
<rick_h_> kadams54: hah, ok follow up cards then. 
<rick_h_> safer that way
<kadams54> hatch: yeah, I QA'd and reviewing now.
<hatch> cool thanks
<hatch> jujugui call in 6
<kadams54> jujugui is anyone currently in the call? Getting a "This party is over" message.
<hatch> I am
<kadams54> Using the tinyurl link…
<rick_h_> kadams54: check the "authuser" when you get that
<rick_h_> kadams54: I always just click on the calendar link
<hatch> jujugui call in 1
<kadams54> Yeah, right now I get a message that the calendar is in an infinite redirect loop
<hatch> rogpeppe you'll want to set up your irc client to ding on 'jujugui' and 'guihelp'
<kadams54> :-(
<bac> rick_h_: whats a .io domain cost?
<bac> damn
<hatch> name.com $100 and namecheap.com was $50
<hatch> I bought mine from name.com
<hatch> heh
<hatch> I found out after about namecheap
<bac> gandi.net has .io for $39 + tax
<bac> stupid bank of america snatches up all of the good 'bac' domains
<bac> redir: do you need a hand with the demo stuff?
<hatch> bac I would have thought that bank of america would be boa, not bac
<bac> yep, bac is their ticker.  lots of fun for me on twitter
<hatch> haha 
<hatch> Makyo the notification error has a bug filed for it 
<hatch> the inspector under the headers....that will need a new card
<hatch> at least I don't think there is a bug for it yet
<Makyo> hatch, okay, cool.  was just about to ping.  The sticky headers thing is new, but only because it's broken in a different way on comingsoon. I'm fine with it being a new card and moving forward with this.
<hatch> awesome thx
<redir> bac sure
<redir> it creates an instance but then never connects to it.
<bac> redir: i need more context?  g+?
<Makyo> hatch, bug created - https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1322255 :+1:
<_mup_> Bug #1322255: Sticky headers render over inspector <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322255>
<hatch> thanks!
 * rick_h_ goes to get food
<hatch> TIL cd -
<hatch> my life will never be the same
<rick_h_> hatch: wait until I get you to zsh and autopushd popd :)
<hatch> I've tried zsh a few times and ever time i run into conflicts with other apps, tmux, iterm, ect 
<hatch> one of these days....
<hatch> brb relocating
<hatch__> relocated
 * rick_h_ hits the boot button
<rick_h_> bac: can you file an RT for IS to look into the google search appliance traffic please? Per the call we had, they want to look at the config and check up on that. 
<redir> where's the bundle docs/
<redir> ?
<redir> marcoceppi: ^ is there a spec for bundle yaml?
<marcoceppi> redir: kind of
<redir> heh
<redir> anything would help
<redir> marcoceppi: I am looking to add more than one charm to and environment, I think
<marcoceppi> redir: http://pythonhosted.org/juju-deployer/index.html https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charms-bundles.html
<marcoceppi> redir: it's best to just mock your deployment in the GUI then export it
<redir> marcoceppi: lemme rephrase, I want a bundle that deploys several services to one machine, can I do that in the gui? or in a bundle?
<marcoceppi> redir: you can do that in a bundle, but not in the GUI at the moment
<redir> marcoceppi: OK 
<marcoceppi> redir: see the Juju Deployer pythonhosted link "placement"
 * redir looks at the doc page that marcoceppi sent
<hazmat> its a chicken and an egg
<hazmat> must use gui to get nice canvas placement, must use cli to get machine placement atm.
 * redir is a dinosaur
<redir> and bundles have to be in bzr atm? git not supported?
<redir> hazmat or marcoceppi or jujugui
<hatch> correct
<rick_h_> redir: they just have to be a yaml file
<rick_h_> redir: I'd not put it in any repo atm
<hazmat> redir, git works
<rick_h_> redir: this is not something to publish/share I think, but an internal use thing 
<hazmat> redir, not for  gui sharing.. but bundles support git charms
<redir> rick_h_: will juju quickstart bundle:.... support local FS or only repo?
<rick_h_> redir: only repo, there's still the issue with local charms there. 
<rick_h_> oh, redir you can just juju quickstart filename
<rick_h_> you don't need the bundle: bit 
 * redir blinks
<rick_h_> juju-quickstart bundle.yaml
<redir> so juju quickstart ~/demo/bundles.yaml
<rick_h_> yep
<redir> OK
<redir> great
<redir> tx all
<hatch> you can have charms in git now?
<hatch> aww man, I spent a bunch of time submitting the ghost charm to lp last night
<rick_h_> hatch: no, that's the store work we need to do after we split it out
<rick_h_> hatch: well it's part of it at least
<rick_h_> hatch: he's talking about a format in the bundle that deployer can use to fetch the charm in a bundle
<hatch> ohhhhhhhhh
 * hatch shuts up
<rick_h_> hatch: http://blog.chromium.org/2014/05/chrome-36-beta-elementanimate-html.html :)
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah I saw something about that last week - it's going to be pretty awesome when we can use Object.observe
<rick_h_> yep
 * hazmat hungers for chrome 36 and  object.observe
<rick_h_> heh, we're all drooling over the same candy
<hatch> everyone is making a big fuss about how awesome arrow functions in js are gona be.....I really could care less - I wish they would spend that time on doing things like finishing generators 
<rick_h_> no kidding, I hate arrow functions
<hatch> like woopiedoo I get to save a few keystrokes
<hatch> and make the code harder to read
<rick_h_> there's enough noise in there
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> crap, hatch and I agreeing...runnnnnn!
<hatch> we agree on something....shit
<hatch> rofl!
 * redir backs away slowly
<hatch> redir it's just history haha
 * rogpeppe is done for the day.
<rogpeppe> g'night all
<hatch> cya rogpeppe 
<redir> later rogpeppe 
<bac> ok, redir i'm back if you have questions about that bundle, doc, etc
<rick_h_> rogpeppe: have a good night
<redir> bac  sure
<redir> holler if you want to hangout
<redir> I have lots of questions.
<bac> redir: ok.  just a sec
<redir> can I deploy a bundle without quickstart?
<bac> redir: you can use juju-deployer
<rick_h_> redir: yes you can use the deployer package or drag/drop on the gui (but no colo support)
<bac> redir: hangout?
<redir> ringing
<bac> redir: can you paste url
<redir> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g2kxutye67iyynydgwuu5flxwia?authuser=3&hl=en
<redir> bac ^
<redir> bac http://pythonhosted.org/juju-deployer/config.html#placement
<hatch> farmers must be spreading the manure today.....peeeeeeeuuuuuuuu  
<rick_h_> jujugui fyi http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/developertools/async-call-stack/
<hatch> I've been having mixed results with that
<hatch> sometimes the stack trace gets lost in yui land
<hatch> sometimes it shows where the event was attached/triggered which is nice
<rick_h_> yea, I keep meaning to try it out but haven't seen how it works
<hatch> rick_h_ that page was using 20% of 4 cores of cpu to run in the background :O
<rick_h_> Makyo: how's that branch in review? Did that get duped or dropped?
<rick_h_> hatch: moved your card to done, are you on a follow up now? 
<Makyo> rick_h_, I'm working down a different path, running into double-dispatch stuff.
<rick_h_> Makyo: :( with relation lines?
<hatch> rick_h_ yep, just getting back on it after lunch
<Makyo> rick_h_, I think so.  This is such a mess.  It's like the relation code doesn't understand that the subordinate services are subordinate until they receive some data from a delta (i.e. receiving annotations from moving a service).  currently tracking it down to app.js and the dbChangedtimer, but I'm not even sure that's it.
<rick_h_> hatch: cool, can you update the board when you get settled? /me is catching up from wtf happened today a bit :)
<hatch> just did
<rick_h_> hatch: ty
<rick_h_> Makyo: ok, let me know if you want another set of eyes. I've got a break in 20ish I can help look if you need
<Makyo> rick_h_, alright, thanks.  Will keep poking
<rick_h_> heh or maybe sooner if kadams isn't around
<hatch> heh
<rick_h_> howdy kadams54 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/kyle-rick?authuser=1
<kadams54> I think I'm already there?
<hatch> oh man so hot outside 25C
<Makyo> Yesssss
<Makyo> I think I got it.
<rick_h_> wooooooooooot! :)
<rick_h_> ok, then I'm going to take a break before the AU call. biab all
<rick_h_> 10 calls down, 3 to go
<rick_h_> yay
<Makyo> At least it wasn't actually double dispatch, but what I thought before: a problem with bundle files not including subordinate information.
<Makyo> jujugui QA/review: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/340
<hatch> awesome, not a double dispatch bug :)
<hatch> I'm knee deep into this refactoring so hopefully someone else can get on it 
<Makyo> it's small, promise!
<Makyo> Er, others, not hatch :) 
<hatch> I'm trying to figure out why we have 19 recommended 'apache' charms and 1 more charm
<hatch> oh I broke it
<hatch> that's why
<Makyo> Root cause analysis: hatch.
<hatch> ding ding ding ding
<hatch> what would we call our 2 week 'sprints' ?
<hatch> calling them sprints is a little confusing...but that's sort of what they are in the agile world
 * Makyo steps out for a few.
<bac> hatch: you have a window box up?
<hatch> negative
<hatch> I COULD if you needed
<bac> we may have one in the house...
<hatch> haha, I just have to tear down my vagrant instance to spin up my win 8 one
<hatch> so lemme know if you need 
<redir> eod
<redir> mongo not starting and I haven't figured out why
<redir> so manana maybe bac or someone can make sure I am not the error
<bac> redir: ok, does 'juju status' say anything interesting
<redir> bac no but here's stuff if you're bored
<redir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7503032/
<redir> bac, it jus tdiesnt' start (seems like perm error), no log nothing
<redir> but I can manually start it as mongodb with the installed config  and it starts fine 
<redir> walking out now
<bac> will try to look later redir
<hatch> bac I am going to reboot now, will you need me to look at anything in windows?
<hatch> so...many.....cases
<rick_h_> hatch: cases of wine?
<hatch> hah, edge cases in this sidebar
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning!
<hatch> is the aus call right now?
<rick_h_> late 1 sec
<hatch> ok I'll just hang out here
<hatch> messing with the effects
<rick_h_> joinin
<hatch> oh that was a weird bug
<hatch> heh
<hatch> the home button works again as a side effect
<hatch> boo yea
<huwshimi> hatch: That may be, but what did you break in the process?
<hatch> huwshimi haha, I guess we'll see!
<rick_h_> :P
<rick_h_> bac: howdy
#juju-gui 2014-05-23
<bac> hi rick_h_.  otp, but what's up?
<rick_h_> fyi, I talked to arosales about quickstart and it's not going anywhere for this cycle
<bac> six month cycle?
<rick_h_> bac: we'll work on introducing it to the guys on eco some, arosales would like to setup a meet sometime to run them through the basics
<rick_h_> bac: but we won't hand anything off until Oct
<rick_h_> bac: rgr
<bac> rt
<rick_h_> 14.10 cycle kind of thing
<rick_h_> so we want to get the idea on the table, but not actually move for now. So just a heads up that we can continue our current plans as they are
<arosales> rick_h_, bac, I am going to talk to a few guys on my team to check interest in transitioning. I'll get back to you guys once I have done so, and perhaps we an do some knowledge transfer
<arosales> bac, rick_h_ apologies we won't be able to dedicate time to dev on it this cycle. Perhaps some items will move faster than we think (I guess that happens sometimes right :-)
<kadams54> huwshimi: you around?
<huwshimi> kadams54: Hey!
<kadams54> I ran into a potential bug earlier today and Jeff said you might be working on a fix…
<kadams54> Here's how to reproduce on comingsoon.jujucharms.com:
<kadams54>  1) Deploy the Mediawiki bundle, then drag-n-drop a second mysql charm. It also gets the name "mysql" which means it will fail when you try to deploy it.
<kadams54> But if you try to rename it, there isn't a button anymore to save the changes to the ghosted charm's config.
<kadams54> If there's a fix in progress for that, great. If not, I'll create a bug report.
<huwshimi> kadams54: Oh yeah, I'm not working on a fix, but we discussed in a call this morning and Rick said that the inspector needs be updated to auto-save those config changes.
<huwshimi> kadams54: There are some broader changes on the ghost inspector, maybe it'll be done as part of that.
<kadams54> Ah, excellent.
<huwshimi> kadams54: I guess a bug report at this stage would be prudent.
<kadams54> Yeah, will do.
<kadams54> Don't want to lose visibility
<huwshimi> kadams54: Just so we don't release mv without fixing it.
<huwshimi> yeah
<huwshimi> Thanks
<huwshimi> kadams54: But yes, that is my fault :)
<kadams54> Meh, we all knew the button in the inspector was going away.
<kadams54> Alright, with that, I'm off to bed :-)
<kadams54> Have a good rest of the day!
<rogpeppe> mornin' all
<huwshimi> Morning
<frankban> morning rogpeppe: I'll start migrating filetesting to github.com/juju/testing/filetesting
<rogpeppe> frankban: cool.
<rogpeppe> frankban: i could work concurrently on other related stuff if you feel it would speed things up
<frankban> rogpeppe: sure, I guess the next thing is handling juju/osenv, e.g. decoupling utils from juju/osenv
<frankban> rogpeppe: the goal is to have a github.com/juju/utils project
<rogpeppe> frankban: a lot of osenv looks quite core-specific
<rogpeppe> frankban: the only thing that isn't is the proxy stuff, i think
<frankban> rogpeppe: ok, so I guess it makes sense to have utils/zip and utils/set outside juju-core
<frankban> rogpeppe: charm depends on both, and also on utils itself, but AFAICT only for stuff like ReadSHA256, ReadFileSHA256 and ReplaceFile. Perhaps a good path is to move juju-core unrelated stuff to github and change charm to only depend on the github project
<rogpeppe> frankban: i think there are (at least) two splits that should happen
<rogpeppe> frankban: utils/osenv should split out the juju home stuff
<rogpeppe> frankban: (or perhaps split out the proxy stuff)
<rogpeppe> frankban: and utils itself should be split into coherent packages containing related functionality, rather than being a grab-bag of stuff
<rogpeppe> frankban: i'll try and come up with a coherent scheme for that
<frankban> rogpeppe: great, thanks
<frankban> rogpeppe: uhm, it seems juju is not using the latest revision of github.com/juju/testing. this is the missing change: https://github.com/juju/testing/commit/83bf0cdc931b7556c93e8d496978b3f010d50ab5 . Do you think it's safe to include that? 
<rogpeppe> frankban: yeah, i do
<frankban> cool
<rogpeppe> frankban: i'd propose a CL with a single change to the dependencies.tsv file to update that
<frankban> rogpeppe: yeah, that's what I was thinking
<frankban> rogpeppe: ah, feel free to create a kanban card in Project A for what you are working on
<frankban> rogpeppe: I need a review for https://codereview.appspot.com/100740044 (trivial)
<rogpeppe> frankban: LGTM
<frankban> thanks
<frankban> rogpeppe: have you ever seen this? fatal: reference is not a tree: a99ca0f5b8d5b7ad608fd7214e8ba3d7b6279f63.
<rogpeppe> frankban: i think i might have - was that printed by git?
<frankban> I think so, godeps in tarmac reports this error from git I guess
<frankban> rogpeppe: do we need to pull from github/juju/testing in tarmac?
<rogpeppe> frankban: i *thought* it pulled automatically
<rogpeppe> frankban: am asking in juju-core - someone might know
<frankban> thanks
<frankban> rogpeppe: unrelated: in the process of updating testing, I'd like to go get my fork in a separate GOPATH, and run the tests/verify dependencies. Is it possible to go get a github named branch? I guess no. So maybe this can be done with 1) export GOPATH=... 2) go get github.com/frankban/testing 3) checkout the branch with the updates and 4) go get -u ./...
<frankban> correct>
<frankban> ?
<frankban> rogpeppe: at this point I'd be inclined not to start the filetesting migration, and tackle that on Monday. I can start working on breaking utils/set, what do you think?
<rogpeppe> frankban: seems ok to me. i'm currently factoring out apt from utils.
<frankban> rogpeppe: so juju-core/utils/set -> juju-core/set, how does it sound?
<rogpeppe> frankban: that seems a bit odd to me
<rogpeppe> frankban: why move it?
<rogpeppe> frankban: i thought it should probably go to github.com/utils/set
<rogpeppe> frankban: oops
<rogpeppe> frankban: i mean github.com/juju/utils/set
<frankban> rogpeppe: IC, right, so 1) we move the juju-core related stuff from utils to their own packages and 2) we migrate utils to github, correct?
<rogpeppe> frankban: yeah
<rogpeppe> frankban: i don't think we have to migrate all of utils to github - i think juju-core can probably still keep its own utils dir
<frankban> rogpeppe: yeah that's reasonable
<frankban> rogpeppe: so, after you split apt, the remaining osenv stuff in utils is file (osenv.Home, osenv.SetHome). Those functions in osenv/vars_* seem to be generic. We can either 1) move vars_* into utils (or perhaps utils/os), or 2) break the file stuff in into a separate pkg
<rogpeppe> pwd
<rogpeppe> frankban: i think all the proxy-related stuff should move out of osenv and into utils/proxy (httpproxy?)
<rogpeppe> frankban: i think osenv.Home() should move out of osenv too
<rogpeppe> frankban: and SetHome too
<rogpeppe> frankban: which would leave osenv with just juju-related stuff
<frankban> rogpeppe: yeah, ok so I'll start with osenv home stuff. What do you thing about osenv.(Set)Home --> utils/os.(Set)Home?
<rogpeppe> frankban: tbh they're trivial enough that perhaps they could go into utils itself
<rogpeppe> frankban: utils already depends on os and has os-specific files
<frankban> rogpeppe: ok so just osenv.(Set)Home --> utils.(Set)Home, correct? and later osenv.Proxy* -> utils/proxy.Proxy*, correct?
<rogpeppe> frankban: sgtm
<frankban> rogpeppe: cool, thanks, I'll start with the first one
<rick_h_> morning all
<rick_h_> morning rogpeppe can you add a card to the board for the apt refactoring you mentioned please? We've got a card in the ready to code lane for "migrate juju utils package" but sounds like we're doing parts of that so maybe just a new card?
<rogpeppe> rick_h_: will do. that occurred to me earlier but didn't make it as far as motor action :-)
<rick_h_> rogpeppe: hah, TGIF 
<rick_h_> redir: when you get settled this morning can we catch up on where we're at for the demo prep stuff?
<frankban> rogpeppe: moving Home to "utils" causes an import loop, it seems I am blocked on your apt change, unless I use a submodule e.g. utils/env
<rogpeppe> frankban: i've proposed my apt change: https://codereview.appspot.com/100730044
<frankban> rogpeppe: cool I'll take a look after lunch
<rogpeppe> frankban: it's just been LGTM'd
<frankban> rogpeppe: even better
<rogpeppe> frankban: i'm about to approve it - it should hopefully have landed by the time you've finished lunch
<frankban> rogpeppe: sounds good
 * frankban lunches
<rogpeppe> frankban: it's now merged
<bac> thanks for the review frankban.  good suggestions.
<bac> frankban: as an aside, i notice the quickstart tests have a failure if JUJU_HOME is set.
<frankban> bac: yw
<frankban> bac: confirmed, the expected error in test_no_admin_secret_found should use settings.JUJU_HOME
<bac> frankban: ah, that's a simple way to fix it.  you want me to roll it into my branch?
<frankban> bac: yes please
<frankban> thanks
<bac> gladly
<bac> really freaked me out last night when lbox failed b/c i'd inadvertantly run it in another terminal...
 * rogpeppe goes for lunch
<redir> rick_h_: sure
<redir> settled
<rick_h_> redir: cool, how goes? It looked like you had mongodb conflict between the state server and mongodb for charmworld yesterday?
<redir> and rick_h_ I don't know that it is a conflict
<rick_h_> ok, but we suspect? 
<redir> I can't start it with service but can by calling the command from the service config as the correct user 
<redir> so I don't know what is preventing it.
<rick_h_> redir: I was going to suggest can we test it out on two machine then? put the gui on the bootstrap node, but all of charmworld on a second
<rick_h_> redir: to clarify if the dual mongos is the issue?
<redir> so quickstart and then deploy CW to a separate instance?
<redir> this makes using AMIs more difficult
<redir> but not impossible
<redir> and I would like to know why it isn't starting
<redir> bac did you have a chance to look?
<bac> redir: i did not
<rick_h_> redir: well, let's get the process and the ami thing might not work out
<bac> frankban: i did a 'make clean' in quickstart and now unrelated websocket tests fail, even in trunk.  have you seen that before?
<bac> redir: i'm about to wrap up this task and then can help
<frankban> bac: no, trying
<bac> frankban: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7505527/
<frankban> bac: confirmed and weird
<bac> frankban: so some package shifted beneath us?
<frankban> bac: we specify the version for each requirement, looking at the test
<frankban> bac: but not for the websocket client, which is a dependency of python-jujuclient
<bac> frankban: websocket's connect is never called in that test.  self.sock remains None.
<frankban> bac: jujuclient 0.17.5 has install_requires=["websocket-client"], without the version :-/
<frankban> bac: and a new version of the websocket client has been released recently
<bac> ah
<frankban> bac: newer versions of jujuclient fix it, but we must depend on  0.17.5 which is the trusty release
<bac> uh-oh
<bac> frankban: they 'fix it' by specifying the websocket version or a code work-around?
<frankban> bac: install_requires=["websocket-client==0.12.0"],
<frankban> bac: which is correct, 0.12.0 is the trusty release
<bac> frankban: can we add that to quickstart?
<frankban> bac: so, the easy fix is to add websocket-client as a dependency in requirements.pip, even if it's not a direct dependency
<frankban> bac: setup.py automatically adds the requirements listed in requirements.pip
<bac> frankban: verified that works
<frankban> bac: cool
<bac> frankban: i'll XXX to remove it when we go to a newer version of jujuclient
<frankban> bac: sounds good thanks
<rick_h_> frankban getting some <3 in the comments http://hackingdistributed.com/2014/05/22/hyperdex-on-aws/
<bac> frankban: created new module quickstart/platform_support.py .  it is a little unwieldy but i could not shadow the stdlib platform module.
<frankban> rick_h_, jcastro: cool!
<redir> there's no juju noop command is there?
<redir> one that prints what it would do but doesn't actually do it?
<frankban> bac: platform_support sounds ok, I suggested platforms but I agree is too similar to the stdlib one. from PEP8: "Underscores can be used in the module name if it improves readability.". I think this is the case
<frankban> redir: I am not aware of any dry run mode
<redir> frankban: tx
<bac> frankban: requested changes made and ready for review at https://codereview.appspot.com/99410054/
<frankban> bac: looking
<redir> frankban: tx
<redir> echo
<frankban> redir: yw yw
<bac> rick_h_: standup shouldn't go long today, should it?
<rick_h_> bac: nope
<rick_h_> bac: just normal run through and we've got two weekly review
<bac> good.  going to tour CG cutter at 11:45
<rick_h_> gotcha
<rick_h_> bac: will try to move fast today
<redir> I'd like to find a way to fail faster:/
<frankban> bac: done
<redir> what does: An error occurred while deploying the bundle: error() takes exactly 2 arguments (4 given) mean
<redir> in jujugui
<rick_h_> redir: it means something didn't go according to plan. I bet the deployer doesn't like some error handling code
<rick_h_> redir: want to hangout and see what's up? 
<hazmat> hmm
<redir> just started different bundle... but I htink I can reproduce
<bac> redir: i'm available now to help.
<redir> I prolly have something wrong in some bundle
<redir> I am here
<rick_h_> redir: yea, but we probably have something wrong is surfacing that error to the user behind the gui
<redir> ok gimme about 10 minutes to see if this deploy succeeds
<rick_h_> k
<hazmat> redir, found it
<hazmat> redir, the bundle had an invalid placement  fwiw
<hazmat> redir, can you pastebin the bundle
<redir> hazmat: sure
<redir> hazmat: 
<redir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7505780/
<hazmat> redir, so for placement onto another service.. you have to specify for each unit the remote service unit.
<hazmat> hmm
<hazmat> your syntax looks sane though
<hazmat> redir, try with to: [mongodb]   
<redir> hazmat: I have modified it about 100 times
<hazmat> redir, you mean you've already tried that suggestion?
<redir> so rerunning to verify
<redir> hazmat: I believe so
<hazmat> redir, like 10 and 19
<redir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7505793/
<hazmat> redir, that works
<redir> hazmat: that one works to put all services on one machine "0" if previously bootstrapped
<redir> but mongo doesn't start
<hazmat> redir, and the log says?
<hazmat> for mongo that is
<redir> so I am now trying to deploy the 3 services in the bundle to 1 other machine
<redir> mongo the log says nothing no log created in /v/l/m/m.log
<hazmat> redir, also check /var/log/upstart/mongodb.log
<redir> doesn't start using service ... start either
<redir> hazmat: doh, forgot about that other log location:/
<hazmat> the whole charm world deploy and ingest world to support the gui is kinda of bogus
<redir> hazmat sadly that time the bundle didn't get the error
<hazmat> redir, why so glum chum ;-)
<hazmat> sledgehammer to cut cheese..  style
<redir> you've pointed me at that upstart log dir before and I forgot about it
<redir> An error occurred while deploying the bundle: read tcp 127.0.0.1:37017: i/o timeout
<redir> doesn't look ideal
<frankban> rogpeppe: are you available for reviewing https://codereview.appspot.com/98510043 ?
<rogpeppe> frankban: looking
<frankban> rogpeppe: thanks
<hazmat> redir, its juju state server on the fritz, it comes back. but the deploy needs to be reattempted
<hazmat> redir, your running two mongodbs, juju state server, charmworld trying to ingest the universe.. its quite a heavy workload for a single machine
<hazmat> oh.. and java elasticsearch
<redir> hazmat: on that deploy there are two machines
<hazmat> redir, to=0 ?
<redir> the one with the 37017 i/o fail is on m0 and es/cw/mongo are on m1
<redir> but es failed to show up on that one
<redir> hazmat: bac I'd be glad for eyes on these two envs I have running
<hazmat> redir, are you using canonistack?
<redir> hazmat: uh probably not
<redir> ec2
<hazmat> redir, cool
<redir> hazmat: bac invites sent if you are free
<redir> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gyagopwm6fdrxuvnl6oaqdjhoya?authuser=3&hl=en
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 10
<hazmat> redir, sorry stepped away.. no one was there
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 2 kanban and such please
<rick_h_> frankban: rogpeppe Makyo ^
<Makyo> jujugui Review/QA: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/340
<bac> redir: i'm running an experiment on ec2 to see if i can manually deploy mongo to machine 0
<hatch> another week almost down....man these weeks fly by
<rick_h_> yea, no kidding
<frankban> hatch: its seems Y.merge is shallow and clone is deep copy: http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/api/classes/YUI.html#method_clone
<hatch> doh!
<hatch> sorry everyone!
 * hatch sulks away
<hatch> ^ jujugui
<frankban> hatch: :-) np, I was just wondering why my Y.clone fix worked two weeks ago
<rick_h_> :)
<bac> rogpeppe, redir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7506019/
<hatch> ok....what's it going to cost me to get someone to write these tests.....?
<hatch> :P
<hatch> rick_h_ btw - maybe I like the token widget now
<hatch> MAYBE
<hatch> :-)
<rick_h_> hatch: hah, just a matter of time :P
 * rick_h_ is going to get a t-shirt made up "Jeff says 'maybe..mabye rick was right" :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_ I can now reproduce Makyo's bug - We need to ignore the inflight response because the 'store' abstraction doesn't return the actual XHR pointer
<rick_h_> hatch: right, I think we chased that before
<hatch> the 'proper' fix would be to fix the store abstraction I think - but we can do a workaround for now, I'll do it in a follow-up
<rick_h_> hatch: cool, yea I think a sanity check to just have the response come back and note the container is gone, halt, would beok
<rick_h_> hatch: it's almost same effect as inflight ignoring because it's not like the server stops 
 * redir orders some lunch then wants to chat with rick_h_ to work out plan for this and handoff/knowledge transfer
<rick_h_> redir: ok, are we chatting before lunch or after it?
<hatch> right right - it would be nice though from the destructor to be able to call something like 'inflight.cancel()' though
<rick_h_> hatch: right, but then it needs access to the store internals 
<redir> your choice rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> hatch: it's a bit dirty
<hatch> rick_h_ well no, the store calls could return a reference to the call
<hatch> just like the env does
<rick_h_> hatch: k
<rick_h_> redir: let's do before then while it's fresh in our heads
<hatch> this might be one of those 'just' things which turns into a big job hah
 * rick_h_ is going to be shutting down after lunch friday ugh
<hatch> so workaround first
<rick_h_> hatch: I have a feeling like I chased that down before and hit that wall 
<redir> OK
<hatch> tis possible
<redir> let me make a biobreak and I am ready
<rick_h_> hatch: this has the smell of promises causing doom to it
<rick_h_> hatch: I think that's what I hit, some of the store calls are wrapped with promises that have specific return values already
<hatch> haha I thought we got rid of promises, or are they still in there?
<rick_h_> and getting at a reference to the ajax call isn't easily done
<rick_h_> we stopped creating more, we never cleaned out the old ones
<hatch> oh I thought we did
<rick_h_> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/blob/develop/app/store/charmworld.js#L280
<rick_h_> and more
<hatch> ohh boy
<hatch> promises - the gift that keeps on giving
<redir> rick_h_: ready and in daily HO
<rick_h_> hatch: ok otp
<redir> rick_h_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7506167/
 * rick_h_ goes to get food
<hatch> rebase is nice when you want to re-order commits
<rick_h_> yep yep
<rick_h_> redir: woot, that bundle came up for me
<hatch> ugh edge case
<hatch> for the amount of pixels this takes up on a screen there are sure a lot of cases
<rick_h_> :)
<redir> rick_h_: with ~cs:charmworld?
<redir> or with bac's branch?
<rick_h_> redir: both
<rick_h_> redir: I used your bundle first as it was
<redir> rick_h_: failed for me with bac's branch
<rick_h_> and I've just finished a second pass with the source set to lp:charmworld
<redir> I must have the spelling wrong
<rick_h_> redir: I downlaoded it and then just passed it to juju-quickstart
<rick_h_> redir: so not sure
<rick_h_> you pasted it right :)
<rick_h_> redir: have some basics for the local charm docs? I'll try it out on my env I've got here
<redir> rick_h_: actually I need some local charms:)
<rick_h_> charm get XXX
<rick_h_> using charmtools
<redir> oh
<rick_h_> will fetch them down and such
<rick_h_> brb
<redir> rick_h_: how can I be sure it would deploy my charm rather than one ingested?
<rick_h_> redir: you're not tryuing to deploy it
<rick_h_> this is all eye candy, to get a charm into charmworld and then the gui will show it in the top left of the sidebar
<redir> oh
<bac> redir: how goes the battle?
<rick_h_> hey bac side note, do you still have hte apache log info on the mjc traffic? IS asked me to get an RT filed to investigate the traffic and get it corrected and I want to make sure to fill in the fact right
<bac> rick_h_: i have anonymized apache logs from the other day. thedac just got it for me with no RT.  is that what you want?
<rick_h_> bac: yes, I just want to get the facts together. Knowing thedac helped look is good info. 
<bac> rick_h_: i can paste some representative entries or give you the whole 22M compressed file
<rick_h_> bac: a couple reference points will be good. Mainly I want to make sure we are positive where the traffic was from before filing the RT and how we figured out what was up
<rick_h_> bac: or I was going to rope you into sumitting the RT and copying me on it if you don't mind/have time
<rick_h_> bac: but on the bundle front I've had two good deploys from quickstart the colocated bundle redir put together and we're getting ready to test the local charm ingestion part
<bac> rick_h_: it was positively identified by the user-agent being gsa-crawler.  thedac then looked at the non-anon IP address and saw it was internal.
<rick_h_> bac: ok 
<bac> rick_h_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7506455/
<rick_h_> bac: thanks, appreciate the details
<bac> rick_h_: but IS already took some action to scale back the load caused by the crawler.  would be worth a check to see if it has helped.
<bac> rick_h_: do you want me to file an RT?  if so, what are we requesting?  that they look at the log files to see if they are causing excessive load or that they not index the sites at all?
<rick_h_> bac otp, I'll file in a bit
<rick_h_> bac: they want to see why it's crawling at all
<bac> rt
<bac> ah, best plan
 * rogpeppe is done for the day
<rogpeppe> see y'all tuesday
<rick_h_> have a good weekend rog
<rogpeppe> rick_h_: and you. and happy weekends to everyone else too!
<redir> later rogpeppe 
<redir> rick_h_: otp?
<rick_h_> redir: yea on the phone
<redir> bac got a sec?
<bac> i do
<redir> regualar channel or should I start one?
<bac> hatch: thanks for the tip about iterm2.  urwid works fine on it.
<bac> redir: regular
<hatch> awesome
<hatch> yeah it's by far the most popular terminal client on osx
<rick_h_> redir: how we doing? I've got a 15min break here
<redir> good
<redir> wanna follow up after your call or have a look?
<rick_h_> redir: sounds good
<redir> which?
<rick_h_> oh, follow up after hte interview 4pm ish (hopefully a bit earlier)
<redir> OK
<redir> perfect
<rick_h_> sorry, read that as "after your call have a look"
<rick_h_> come on friday!
<redir> np
<redir> I  shouldhn't ask compound questions
<hatch> I wish YUI had a deep comparitor
<hatch> edge case.....SMASHED
<hatch> boo yeah
<hatch> oh that just broke everything outside of il
<hatch> head....desk
<hatch> apparently this render editorial and sidebar business is ingrained into the browser deeper than I had thought
<redir> rick_h_: I have to run two errands before things close. I should be back by 4
<rick_h_> rgr
<hatch> The Witcher 2 is only $4 and avail on Linux
<hatch> http://store.steampowered.com/app/20920/
<rick_h_> hatch: cool or need to chat?
<rick_h_> redir: cool, I'm free when you get back
<hatch> rick_h_ all good - I just need to add a bunch of code back in which is causing cascading test failures
<hatch> and tackle them in a follow-up
<rick_h_> gotcha
<rick_h_> yea, smaller is better in this process
<hatch> rick_h_ I can also just put a patch in and break non il
<hatch> actually I can just fudge these tests
<hatch> rick_h_ no wonder this didn't work out going whole hog on it heh
<hatch> it's all so intertwined in ways that aren't immediaately apparent until you break it :)
<rick_h_> yea, I make bad decisiosn so you don't have to
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> decisions that is
<hatch> excellent, back to where I was 2h ago
<rick_h_> heh, baby steps
<hatch> heh it's funny when tests pass but the code their testing doesn't exist
<hatch> too much stubbing
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> yea, I'm nervous with the level of stubbing we're getting to
<hatch> once we go to a folder based, test hierarchy it will be a lot easier to see where our tests are and how they integrate 
<redir> rick_h_: I am back
<rick_h_> redir: cool
<rick_h_> redir: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gqvoo43tsgwyvpgcdtinfcjdema?authuser=1&hl=en
<redir> rick_h_: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7386012/cw-2instance-demo.tar.bz2
<redir> rick_h_: lemme know when you grab it
<rick_h_> redir: rgr
<redir> I'll remove after
<rick_h_> redir: got it, extracted and can read the readme
<rick_h_> redir: thanks again for working on that and getting your juju crash course in :)
<hatch> passing tests.....victory
<hatch> now to see if it still works
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> hah I was going to ask if it'll pass review and qa
<redir> rick_h_: want me to leave that stuff running in aws?
<rick_h_> hatch: I will say let's see next week if this is still a problem if we can start a parallel path vs refactor
<rick_h_> redir: nope, you're good thanks
<redir> OK rick_h_ then I am going to destroy that environment.
<rick_h_> redir: sounds good
<hatch> rick_h_ which problem?
<hatch> rick_h_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1322744 maybe we want to make luca aware of this bug
<_mup_> Bug #1322744: Entering a text search query after selecting category restricts search to that category silently <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322744>
<rick_h_> hatch: this refactor, if we can't get the stuff to work with flags on and off we build a diff code path 
<rick_h_> hatch: we've talked about it. It'll go away soon
<hatch> the filters?
<rick_h_> that's an existing bug actually, /me looks for it
<hatch> ohh ok
<rick_h_> hmm, no luck. Well yes it's a know ux failure that will go away but we live with for now
<hatch> rick_h_ ok so doing the QA after I have it working properly under il the charmbrowser now no longer works without il
<redir> rick_h_: also leaving that card in the code column if you are working on it still
<rick_h_> redir: ok thanks I am
<rick_h_> hatch: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/mark-rick?authuser=1
<bac> redir: how goes the battle?
<redir> thanks bac, rogpeppe, and hazmat for all your assists navigating the juju/quickstart/deployer/bundle jungle
<redir> bac done I think
<redir> bac rick_h_, is adding a couple more things to it 
<redir> bac I updated your doc a little to. To reflect using juju scp -- -r ...
<redir> and also to use local-charms directories with valid series names
<bac> redir: thanks.  that knowledge came afterwards and i forgot to update
<redir> np
<bac> redir: i think we need to file a juju-core bug about mongodb on node 0
<redir> bac and one about controlmaster:)
<hatch> rick_h_ in case you were interested here is the branch with all the new tests and whatnot https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/342
<rick_h_> hatch: k, I'll probably not peek until monday to be honest
<rick_h_> brain fry setting in
<hatch> yeah np, it's almost a 1000 line diff but a big chunk of that was the removal of the original search results list test suite
<bac> redir, rogpeppe: bug filed -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1322747
<_mup_> Bug #1322747: Deploying mongodb to machine 0 fails <juju-core:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322747>
<hatch> rick_h_ oh ok I know why it doesn't render now - just looking into how much work it'll be to fix it
 * rick_h_ runs off to get the boy from day care. Have a good weekend all if I don't see you alter
<rick_h_> later
<hatch> enjoy!
<hatch> nice....fixed it
<hatch> jujugui looking for two reviews and qa's on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/342 plz and thanks
<hatch> anyone still in?
<rick_h_> Makyo: email on the way
<rick_h_> hatch: don't think so, TGIF
<hatch> haha, well my branch is finished and up for any takers if they want over the weekend
<hatch> I'm going to continue on it for the next card
<hatch> on a new branch from it that is
<rick_h_> dude, go enjoy the weekend :P
<hatch> I still have an hour!
<rick_h_> we'll catch up on monday and I'll help review/qa it
<hatch> and it's +30C, way to hot!
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> then go slack or play with go or the python stuff 
<rick_h_> or take a nap
<rick_h_> those are good when it's hot :P
<hatch> go put on some SPF 110 and head outside
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> there you go
<rick_h_> mow the lawn!
<hatch> yeah it does need some mowing
<hatch> ok gong to mow the lawn
<hatch> you convinced me
<rick_h_> and with that, the invites out, ty Makyo for the assist, and I'm going to run away as well
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> glad my feedback works on lawns
<rick_h_> (that I can't see)
<hatch> haha - enjoy your weekend
 * redir heads to pack. This time tomorrow I'll be sitting on a beach with a margarita or something... see you all in a week.
<redir> or so
#juju-gui 2014-05-25
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> huwshimi: morning
#juju-gui 2015-05-18
<stokachu> rick_h_: is talking to juju over websockets baked into the juju-gui code or did you guys develop a separately js library?
<rick_h_> stokachu: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/blob/develop/app/store/env/go.js
<stokachu> rick_h_: perfect thanks, this is just for personal stuff
<rick_h_> stokachu: np, we've always had a wishlist to build a true juju npm module but we've got enough extra/YUI bits in there it'll take some love
<stokachu> ah ok
<rick_h_> stokachu: any questions hit up myself or just ping jujugui in here
<stokachu> rick_h_: will do thanks
#juju-gui 2015-05-20
<frankban> lazyPower: ping
<lazyPower> frankban: pong
<frankban> lazyPower: it seems that the services framework doesn't automatically handle setting data on established relations when a relevant config is changed on a service, correct?
<lazyPower> Ah, I'm not sure. I'm not terribly familiar with the services framework. cory_fu would be a good candidate to answer that question, let me see if i can get him in here
<frankban> lazyPower: FWIW I am writing a redis charm with the services framework, it would be awesome if you'll be able to take a look at it when it's ready.
<lazyPower> !!
<lazyPower> awesome!
<lazyPower> thanks cory_fu. 
<cory_fu> lazyPower: np
<lazyPower> repost: <frankban> lazyPower: it seems that the services framework doesn't automatically handle setting data on established relations when a relevant config is changed on a service, correct?
<cory_fu> frankban: The provide_data method on relations in the provided_data block is called for every hook that is handled by manage().  As long as that function is returning data from hookenv.config() or what-have-you, and the config-changed hook is also handled by manage(), it should reflect changes on established relations
<frankban> lazyPower: and also FYI, some doc improvements would help there, especially re relation contexts. The redis charm I am working on will support master-slave relations of two services deployed from the same charm: I have a solution but I am not sure if it's idiomatic
<cory_fu> That said, the provides side of the framework is decidedly lacking polish, for sure.
<lazyPower> frankban: charms that change behavior on role make sense. we have quite a few of those already
<frankban> cory_fu: in provide_data relation_set is called only if if re.match(r'{}-relation-(joined|changed)'.format(provider.name), hook_name)
<cory_fu> One issue is that it happens before the data_ready callbacks are fired, so can't react to changes caused by those callbacks.  Another is that it blocks sending data if the data doesn't fulfill the relation class's required_keys.  Both of those are bugs
<cory_fu> frankban: Agh.  Yes, you are right.  That is also a bug
<frankban> lazyPower: I know is idiomatic in Juju, I am not sure my implementation is idiomatic in the services framework
<cory_fu> lazyPower: Personally, I despise that pattern.  I feel like it makes the charms more complex and harder to understand, and it makes them more difficult to deploy, since it inherently makes the relations ambiguous 100% of the time
<frankban> cory_fu: but it also avoids a lot of code duplication between very similar charms
<lazyPower> cory_fu: i disagree that it makes sense to have 2 charms that duplicate the logic, when all you're doing is updating configuration 80% of the time
<cory_fu> Obviously, there are some benefits, but my personal opinion is that factoring shared code into a separate, shared library is a better solution.  At least, to the cases I've encountered so far.
<frankban> cory_fu: in my case, for the redis charm, everything is shared, metadata, config, hooks. Establishing a master-slave relation means adding just a single line in the redis conf
<hatch> what is the services framework?
<cory_fu> frankban: Fair enough.  That is certainly a more extreme case of overlap than what I had encountered
<frankban> hatch: https://pythonhosted.org/charmhelpers/examples/services.html
<hatch> frankban: so this allows people to stop using those massive 'hook.py' files
<hatch> ?
<frankban> cory_fu: I handle that with the services framweork by defining two services in the manager, both actually pointing to the same init service
<frankban> hatch: yes, but nothing actually forced people to do that ;-)
<hatch> reading this closer it almost seems like this services framework encourages putting the hooks all in the same file
<cory_fu> hatch: The main benefit is that it gives a way to describe more complex cross-dependencies.  For example, a service that depends on both a database and a caching service before it can start up can not meaningfully make any decisions based on a single hook invocation.  It has to make decisions based on a combination of states.  The services framework was the first attempt at addressing that
<hatch> cory_fu: ahh that's an interesting issue which I haven't yet run into myself
<lazyPower> right, the reduces a ton of the guard code i've been writing in ansible to achieve the same goal
<cory_fu> However, the syntax is unwieldy and breaks down in some areas.  So bcsaller and I are working on the next approach to the solution, using a more reactive pattern
<hatch> you use ansible on purpose? :P
<cory_fu> hatch: There's a fair chance you actually have and didn't realize it. ;)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> what do you mean by a more reactive pattern?
<hatch> can you give me an example?
<cory_fu> It can actually come up with even a single relation, if there are also config options that influence code paths as well
<cory_fu> Well, the idea behind the reactive pattern is to talk about things in terms of states that can be triggered and reacted to, instead of just a list of dependencies.
<cory_fu> The rough example that we've been working from looks about like this: https://gist.github.com/bcsaller/788da7aee582f5dff659
<cory_fu> With the relation being handled by something like this: https://gist.github.com/bcsaller/6fb14c5b39b2219aadf9
<hatch> ahhh interesting
<cory_fu> We think that being able to define semantically relevant states (and allow the charms to define their own, for higher-order behavior and dependencies) will allow for more expressive descriptions of what is required to do a given thing
<hatch> yeah that makes sense from my limited experience
<cory_fu> It also gets away from having to have a big service description block that the current framework requires, and brings it back down to simpler decorators that people are more familiar with
<cory_fu> I'm also doing everything I can to make this available via the CLI so that bash (and other language) charms can benefit from it directly, as well
<cory_fu> For example, in bash, a similar reactive block would look something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11245268/
<frankban> cory_fu: looks interesting
<frankban> lazyPower, cory_fu: thanks for your help
<cory_fu> Or, if you prefer: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11245287/
<cory_fu> frankban: :)  I hope that it pans out as well as we're thinking it will.
<lazyPower> it was all cory_fu :) 
<frankban> cory_fu: as I mentioned, the documentations lacks a little bit for the relations part, and I also needed to handle the relating-to-self use case, and I ended up reading the code
<cory_fu> The reactive pattern is also tied tightly in with the idea of relation "stubs," which is basically our approach to codifying interface protocols in actual code that can be used directly by charms, so that charm authors don't have to reimplement the client side of the mysql relation, for example, every time, by looking at the source of the mysql charm
<frankban> cory_fu: that's a great idea for not reimplementing relations over and over
<cory_fu> frankban: Yeah, the framework isn't really constructed to support self-relations all that well, but I really need to fix those three issues with the provide_data methods which would help, I think
<cory_fu> It is a great idea.  I wish it had been mine.  ;)
<cory_fu> frankban: Does https://code.launchpad.net/~johnsca/charm-helpers/provide-data-fix/+merge/259630 seem like it will address some of your issues with the framework?
<frankban> cory_fu: looking
<frankban> cory_fu: if isinstance(provider, type): perhaps if callable(provider)?
<cory_fu> Well, providers need to be RelationContext classes, so that they have the .name attribute.  Before that change, I think it required that they be instantiated.  I might remove that line entirely
<frankban> cory_fu: also I am not sure about whether remote_service can be useful, given that the service name is arbitrary
<cory_fu> The idea for that was for things like mysql, that create the database name based on the remote service name
<frankban> cory_fu: I see
<frankban> cory_fu: those changes look good
<frankban> cory_fu: estimated release time?
<cory_fu> I'm working on getting a review now
<frankban> cory_fu: great ty!
<cory_fu> I can't guarantee that it will be merged immediately, but I will keep pushing for it.
#juju-gui 2015-05-21
<frankban> uiteam, rick_h, bac, jrwren: initial branch for the redis charm: https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/charms/trusty/redis/initial-charm/+merge/259812
<frankban> could you please take a look? sorry for the big diff
<frankban> lazyPower, cory_fu: at https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/charms/trusty/redis/initial-charm/+merge/259812 you can find the initial impl of the redis charm with the services framework
<frankban> lazyPower, cory_fu all your suggestions are welcome!
<hatch> wow....that diff ;)
<bac> i think that is a misuse of the term.
<hatch> of diff?
<hatch> you mean because it's  the first branch?
<hatch> so technically it's diff is undefined? 
<bac> hatch: no, i meant the other was basically thrown out and replaced.
<hatch> oh :)
<mattrae> is it possible with juju gui and the local provider, to choose which machines i deploy a bundle to? when i click 'deploy this bundle' it asks if i'm sure, but doesn't give me an opportunity to choose which machines i want to use
<rick_h_> hatch: ^ 
<hatch> mattrae: hey sorry I stepped out, still around?
<mattrae> hatch: yeah i'm still here :) yeah i was just wondering if juju-gui had the feature of allowing me to choose the machines a bundle is deployed to
<hatch> mattrae: it does in the beta release of the charm. If you're interested in giving that a go. There are a few known bugs that we are squashing still 
<mattrae> hatch: i'm using the local provider, and i noticed it juju-gui doesn't allow me to manually place units. it only lets me auto place. so is this just a restruction just of the local provider?
<hatch> nope that's just a restriction of that version of the GUI - bundles were an all-or-nothing thing
<mattrae> hatch: ahh ok, i did try deploying the with juju-gui-source 'develop'. does should that get the beta version?
<hatch> juju deploy cs:~juju-gui/trusty/juju-gui-49 && juju set juju-gui juju-gui-source=develop juju-gui-console-enabled=true juju-gui-debug=true
<hatch> there you'll wawnt to run that
<mattrae> ah sweet, i'll give it a try
<mattrae> thanks hatch
<hatch> the last two config options are for us. If you see any issues the browser console should show an error which you can copy/paste to me :D
<mattrae> cool, sounds good :)
<hatch> two known bugs you may run into https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1456750 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1454765
<mup> Bug #1456750: Changing the display name after setting config doesn't update the name in set config <landscape> <juju-gui:In Progress by hatch> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456750>
<mup> Bug #1454765: deploying large bundle across nodes fails <juju-gui:New for makyo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454765>
<hatch> both are being fixed right now, but just so you're aware
<mattrae> cool no problem
<hatch> I'll be around for a while now so if you run into any issues or have any more questions just ping
<firl> hatch : let me know if you want me to try to duplicate / look at 1454765 with you
<hatch> hey firl Makyo is actually just finishing up a branch which fixes that issue 
<firl> very cool
<hatch> we were actually able to find a number of other edge case issues while fixing your bugs...so yay!
<hatch> :)
<firl> hah nice
<firl> i’ve been using autopilot because I couldn’t get it rolling; will have to try it again later once it gets released
<hatch> definitely - how are you liking autopilot?
<firl> It’s nice for a quick turn around, definitely a lot of potential 
<firl> it’d be nice to see a juju-gui around it to see how it interacts / add nodes via the gui after install and what not
<hatch> yeah, we're hoping to get this release out next week 
<firl> oh yeah? nice.
<firl> If I could more easily deploy the openstack / ceph bundle, I would use the juju-gui in a heartbeat
<hatch> yeah this release will really help with that
<firl> I might have to check it out next week then
<hatch> firl: as far as making openstack easier to deploy. That primarily focuses around the machine placement functionality? Or were there other things which would help
<firl> The placement before “applying” a bundle was one of the issues I was encountering. I think “sensible” defaults or a guide around those that would be the equivilent of what autopilot encourages was the other issue I encountered.
<mattrae> hatch: so far when i drag a unit to a machine, it has no effect in chrome.. when i do it in firefox, i get a page cannot be loaded message from firefox and have to hit reload to log back into juju-gui
<hatch> hmmm
<hatch> ohhh 
<hatch> (interesting UX issue)
<hatch> mattrae: so you need to first select the machine so that 'root container' shows up in the right column
<hatch> then drag the unit to that
<mattrae> hatch: ahh thanks, looks like that is allowing me to add the unit.
<hatch> I'll file an issue around this...because it isn't obvious
<mattrae> hatch: cool thanks :)
<hatch> mattrae: I'm stepping out for a while, if you run into any more issues ping and I will respond when I get back
#juju-gui 2016-05-29
<zanrhem> Hello, I have a question about customizing local gui! anybody can answer me?!
<zanrhem> Can I customize local gui of juju?! I've installed juju locally on my Ubuntu Xenial, now I wan't to change some little edition like background color or something else.
<zanrhem> Can I change machines' logo in gui?
<zanrhem> I have a independent line in my gui! how can I destroy it? http://s6.picofile.com/file/8253470450/Screenshot_from_2016_05_29_14_48_46.png
<zanrhem> an independent*
#juju-gui 2017-05-26
<dakj> Hello guys: someone has experience with the deploy of Landscape-Client charm via gui on a node? because I did that but I view it on Landscape Server.
<dakj> I don't view it 
